# ROFR Exercised/Passed



## GT75

*2019 HGVC Fees for purchasing a TS:*

Estoppel Fee                                     - $64
HGVC yearly club fee (independant on number weeks owned)  - $176
Transfer Fee (aka Change Fee)           - $409
Enrollment/Activation Fees                 - $377 (purchased through HRC or its Affiliates) or $609 (purchased 3-party)
Activation Fee Voluntary (1 Interval)  - $399
Note: Activation = enrollment. Those terms are interchangeable.
The activation fee is depending on where acquired...
Affiliates set their own "change" fee, which at some may be -0-.


----------



## GT75

Thanks to two TUG members (@dioxide45 and @JPrisco) HGVC has been added to the www.rofr.net database. Please report all activity both failed and passed for any Hilton TS which you either purchased or sold. We should be able to then predict when Hilton with exercise ROFR once we get enough data in the database.


----------



## Japan Spartan

I just received notice that ROFR was exercised on my first attempted purchase. Is there a thread or database to share the details for others reference? I'm new here and didn't see any place for it in the HGVC section.

If anyone's curious, it was a 2BR Platinum at Sea World for $7k (7000 points). I was purchasing it through Seth Nock's site. Per them, the MFs were around $990 last year, which I know is lower than what was listed in the MFs sticky thread.


----------



## PigsDad

Japan Spartan said:


> If anyone's curious, it was a 2BR Platinum at Sea World for $7k (7000 points). I was purchasing it through Seth Nock's site. Per them, the MFs were around $990 last year, which I know is lower than what was listed in the MFs sticky thread.


Thanks for posting this.  A far as the MF amount goes, sometimes advertisers do not include other line items like taxes, reserve fund, etc., which can account for the difference you are seeing.

Kurt


----------



## Talent312

Thanks for reporting this. 2BR plats are high-demand size, but it's useful to know HGVC thinks so, too.

The issue with creating a sticky to track ROFR's is that its use can change significantly in a short period of time. It seems to depend on what it has in stock, it's inventory needs and the time of year. IOW, what they may take back today, they might let go next month.


----------



## rahulgopi

I was getting low ball offers for a Vegas Platinum 2 Br  7000 pts with ~$900 MF listed here at tugs. Good to know HGVC  values platinum week over $1 per point


----------



## Japan Spartan

Talent312 said:


> Thanks for reporting this. 2BR plats are high-demand size, but it's useful to know HGVC thinks so, too.
> 
> *The issue with creating a sticky to track ROFR's is that its use can change significantly in a short period of time. It seems to depend on what it has in stock, it's inventory needs and the time of year.* IOW, what they may take back today, they might let go next month.



Ah that makes sense. It does seem a little random, or at least hard to track. I have seen some deals that seemed a lot better than this one by going back a couple months on this board.

Anyway, I am glad the information is helpful. Hopefully the next attempt is more successful.


----------



## Japan Spartan

PigsDad said:


> Thanks for posting this.  A far as the MF amount goes, sometimes advertisers do not include other line items like taxes, reserve fund, etc., which can account for the difference you are seeing.
> 
> Kurt


Thanks for the information. I was curious about this. I have seen reference to Phase 1/2/3 rooms at Seaworld, and I didn't know if that affected the MFs. Are they very consistent between rooms and resorts then?

Looking back at my emails, I did ask the sales guy what the maintenance fees and taxes were in 2017 (it wasn't listed on the site yet, he offered it when the initial property I asked about was no longer available). His reply was: "The maintenance fees are around $990." So it could be he only gave me the maintenance fee portion of the annual fees, and not taxes, etc. as you said. 

I was OK with either to rate here or the one he gave me, so I went ahead with it.


----------



## K2Quick

rahulgopi said:


> I was getting low ball offers for a Vegas Platinum 2 Br  7000 pts with ~$900 MF listed here at tugs. Good to know HGVC  values platinum week over $1 per point


Unless you're looking to buy of course . . .


----------



## Talent312

Japan Spartan said:


> I have seen reference to Phase 1/2/3 rooms at Seaworld, and I didn't know if that affected the MFs. Are they very consistent between rooms and resorts then?



MF's at all HGVC resorts are assessed by unit-size (or classification), not by Season.
Between resorts, they vary greatly. Among resorts, 1BR's will have different MF's.
Seaword's phases technically have different HOA's & MF's differ slightly, but not much.

.


----------



## Sky313

Anyone know how much HGVC has in ROFR budget or when during the year it is easier for contracts to get through ROFR ?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

Sky313 said:


> Anyone know how much HGVC has in ROFR budget or when during the year it is easier for contracts to get through ROFR ?



I don't know what their budget is, but historically i has been easier later in the year.  However that was before they were an independent company.  In my opinion they might behave differently now that they are independent.


----------



## Seagila

I think it would be helpful to have an ongoing thread on ROFR activity by HGVC.  Gives us some historical data and trends.

Any chance a mod could make a sticky of this similar to the Marriott and Vistana fora?


----------



## alwysonvac

Send a PM to the moderator to setup a ROFR sticky thread


----------



## Makai Guy

Have made this a sticky thread, bu with the variable nature of  ROFR I'm not sure how valuable it will be.


----------



## Cyberc

Maybe we should note both those sales that passes rofr and those who doesn't??


----------



## dioxide45

I am working on incorporating HGVC in to the www.ROFR.net website. Between busy life, my limited understanding of HGVC, and the large number of resorts, it is a long process of compiling all of the different unit types. I will get there, it will just take some time.


----------



## tk25

I just had Hilton Grand Vacations Club exercise ROFR on my purchase offer of $12,800 for 2BRP 12,600 points at King's Land


----------



## ccwu

I just heard that Hilton waived the ROFR for my 6200 points of HGVC Hawaii Village Lagoon tower one bedroom plus for $4200 from eBay today.   I had a purchase of HGVC at strip, 7000 points for $5205 from eBay last year. passed too.  I am a elite premier member and I don't know if that makes any difference.


----------



## Elle

I'm sorry, but ads are not permitted in the TUG public forums. Please review the TUG Rules.


----------



## Elle

dioxide45 said:


> I am working on incorporating HGVC in to the www.ROFR.net website. Between busy life, my limited understanding of HGVC, and the large number of resorts, it is a long process of compiling all of the different unit types. I will get there, it will just take some time.


Thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## thegortons

Elle said:


> Just posted 4 sale 7k points at HGVC {edited to remove resort} for {edited to remove price}


[edit by moderator to remove ad from posting since against posting rules as noted.   This can be listed in TUG Marketplace.]

FYI - There is a no advertising rule on the forums, so don't be surprised if your posting gets edited to remove the above information which makes your posting look like an ad.

Also, while I would consider $7000 a reasonable listing price for that ownership, just know that the TUG Marketplace already has one listed cheaper than that, so you may need to be willing to negotiate on price.  Good luck!


----------



## SmithOp

tk25 said:


> I just had Hilton Grand Vacations Club exercise ROFR on my purchase offer of $12,800 for 2BRP 12,600 points at King's Land



I had a 14,400 point 2BRPrem at KL pass rofr at $12,999 in Dec 2015 so timing is everything.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DazedandConfused

SmithOp said:


> I had a 14,400 point 2BRPrem at KL pass rofr at $12,999 in Dec 2015 so timing is everything.



Wow....that is a great buy and you were lucky to pass ROFR


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

SmithOp said:


> I had a 14,400 point 2BRPrem at KL pass rofr at $12,999 in Dec 2015 so timing is everything.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Timing is definitely important,   HGVC exercised ROFR last month on a similar 14,400 KL contract that i was trying to buy for $13,500.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Perhaps they have a budget for the year for certain high demand units and by end of year the budget is exhausted.  Not sure if that is the timing or not.


----------



## brp

Sandy VDH said:


> Perhaps they have a budget for the year for certain high demand units and by end of year the budget is exhausted.  Not sure if that is the timing or not.



I had Judi Kozlowski tell me this a few years back when we were buying through her. When the pot is gone, they buy back less. As mentioned above, the dynamic could change with the spinoff, but my understanding is that this is how it has generally worked in the past.

Cheers.


----------



## Elle

thegortons said:


> FYI - There is a no advertising rule on the forums, so don't be surprised if your posting gets edited to remove the above information which makes your posting look like an ad.
> 
> Also, while I would consider $7000 a reasonable listing price for that ownership, just know that the TUG Marketplace already has one listed cheaper than that, so you may need to be willing to negotiate on price.  Good luck!



Thanks for the note! If I find an edit button I will self correct my post


----------



## jeepinjoel

I am 0 for 3 trying to buy re-sale in the last 5 weeks.  All three were on the Big Island, and all 3 were steals for sure.  So in a way... I am glad Hilton is keeping the value of their timeshares high.  But couldn't they have given me one little bone?  lol   
No worries, still trying.


----------



## DazedandConfused

jeepinjoel said:


> I am 0 for 3 trying to buy re-sale in the last 5 weeks.  All three were on the Big Island, and all 3 were steals for sure.  So in a way... I am glad Hilton is keeping the value of their timeshares high.  But couldn't they have given me one little bone?  lol
> No worries, still trying.



What point size, season, bedroom size, and price did they exercise ROFR?


----------



## Cyberc

jeepinjoel said:


> I am 0 for 3 trying to buy re-sale in the last 5 weeks.  All three were on the Big Island, and all 3 were steals for sure.  So in a way... I am glad Hilton is keeping the value of their timeshares high.  But couldn't they have given me one little bone?  lol
> No worries, still trying.



I'm sure if you buy a silver season, hgvc will let it pass rofr 

In the past prior to hgvc going independent you had the most luck late in the year as their rofr budget was used up. If that's still the case only time will tell.


----------



## jeepinjoel

The three I lost out on, all on the Big Island, platinum season... but I was only paying attention to points, not bedroom size.  I'll look that up later.  
Kings' Land, every even year, 8,400 points
Kohala, EEY, 7000
King's Land, annual, 7,200

I have two new contacts written for:
Florida, Marco Island, annual, 5000 points
Bay Club Waikoloa, annual, 7000 points. 
... fingers crossed.....


----------



## GregT

jeepinjoel said:


> The three I lost out on, all on the Big Island, platinum season... but I was only paying attention to points, not bedroom size.  I'll look that up later.
> Kings' Land, every even year, 8,400 points
> Kohala, EEY, 7000
> King's Land, annual, 7,200



What was the prices that they exercised? Those are good weeks....thanks!

Greg


----------



## jeepinjoel

I'm embarrassed to say. Lol yes, they were dirt cheap, and I'm sort of glad HGVC is keeping their value high.  
$2,590
$2,200
$5,995


----------



## SmithOp

No rofr on Bay Club so you should get that one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepinjoel

Thanks SmithOp...   I'm new to TUG and to trying to buy re-sale. I didn't understand the difference between an actual HGVC and an affiliate until you mentioned that about the Bay Club...  I went searching and stumbled on good info.  Hopefully I WILL get this one. Trying to get positioned for post-retirement vacations, and who could resist having enough points for nearly 3 weeks EOY in Hawaii? (that would be with points we already own).
Thanks again.  
Joel


----------



## frank808

Bay club will pass as rofr is just a formality.  

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

brp said:


> I had Judi Kozlowski tell me this a few years back when we were buying through her. When the pot is gone, they buy back less. As mentioned above, the dynamic could change with the spinoff, but my understanding is that this is how it has generally worked in the past.
> 
> Cheers.


Pardon my ignorance, but what spinoff?


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

frank808 said:


> Bay club will pass as rofr is just a formality.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


How do you know this?


----------



## Sandy VDH

SkyBlueWaters said:


> How do you know this?


Because Bay Club as an affiliate does not have a ROFR in the contract.  This resort predates HGVC participation and contracts were not written as such, AFAIK.


----------



## frank808

SkyBlueWaters said:


> How do you know this?


There is nothing in the deed that gives hgvc rofr at Bay Club.  This complex was originally built as a regular condo hence the very large 1br, 2br and duplex units.

As of a few years ago there were some units that were still owned by individuals.  Not all the units were converted to timeshares.  I donot know if hgvc is still trying to buy those units from the owners. They were buying them as they came on the market a few years ago.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMinNC

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what spinoff?



Hilton Grand Vacations is no longer a part of Hilton Hotels. During the first quarter of this year it was spun off as a separate company now traded on the New York Stock Exchange under the ticker HGV. They license their trademarks and brands from Hilton, as well as participation agreements in Hilton Honors, but in all other ways, HGV is now an independent company, with independent management, its own board, and its own shareholders. Same thing that Marriott International did several years ago with Marriott Vacations Worldwide.


----------



## Sandy VDH

frank808 said:


> There is nothing in the deed that gives hgvc rofr at Bay Club.  This complex was originally built as a regular condo hence the very large 1br, 2br and duplex units.



This is one resort that although Bay Club is an affiliate I strongly doubt that it would ever leave HGVC.  So although it is an affiliate it is in a different class, by itself.  Why?   Well the land that Kohola is on is/was owned by Bay Club.  I do not know if they still own it or if it was sold off.  But it was part of the deal that brought Bay Club into HGVC.


----------



## frank808

Sandy VDH said:


> This is one resort that although Bay Club is an affiliate I strongly doubt that it would ever leave HGVC.  So although it is an affiliate it is in a different class, by itself.  Why?   Well the land that Kohola is on is/was owned by Bay Club.  I do not know if they still own it or if it was sold off.  But it was part of the deal that brought Bay Club into HGVC.


Yes i really dont think it will ever leave hgvc either,   could it, sure, but not likely.  President of HGVC Mark Wang was gm at bay club many years ago and now runs the company.  
Also i think the land under kohala suites is still owned by the same entity of bay club.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## OMC

Just informed that we have passed ROFR for the following.

Kings Land 2BR Platinum 10,500 points for $7,000.


----------



## Sandy VDH

OMC said:


> Just informed that we have passed ROFR for the following.
> 
> Kings Land 2BR Platinum 10,500 points for $7,000.



That's awesome.  What are the MFs on that 10500 points?


----------



## jeepinjoel

jeepinjoel said:


> I am 0 for 3 trying to buy re-sale in the last 5 weeks.  All three were on the Big Island, and all 3 were steals for sure.  So in a way... I am glad Hilton is keeping the value of their timeshares high.  But couldn't they have given me one little bone?  lol
> No worries, still trying.



update!  I am no longer 0 for 3!!  My realtor was trying to push HGVC to respond with the written ROFR notice for one of the deals.... so I could get my escrow refunded...  they decided to accept one of the 3! 
 Super excited!
Getting King's Land, 7,200 Annual Points, paying $6k, MF of $1,492.  And... it happens to be my wife's birthday week in May.  So once our kids are out of the house... what a great place to spend her birthday!


----------



## GT75

jeepinjoel said:


> they decided to accept one of the 3!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Panina

It's great to get the place you wanted and can enjoy, congrats!


----------



## DazedandConfused

OMC said:


> Just informed that we have passed ROFR for the following.
> 
> Kings Land 2BR Platinum 10,500 points for $7,000.



wow...that is a great price


----------



## OMC

Sandy VDH said:


> That's awesome.  What are the MFs on that 10500 points?


Not sure if they are $1570 or $1630.  I believe it is $1570 but waiting on the estoppel letter.  In either case it is about 15 c/p which is higher than Vegas but still within my tolerance given the good price and higher point value in one contract.


----------



## Et025

My first attempt failed. 7,000pt platinum 2Br Tuscany for $5,900


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepinjoel

Bummer.   I struck out a few time before getting one to go through.   Closing soon on Kings Land!! Waiver already signed by HGVC.  So excited


----------



## Cyberc

Does anyone have any data for the Hilton properties in NYC?

I'm looking to buy and I'd like some input before I make an offer on a studio 7200 points. The asking price is: 20k.


----------



## MindReign

Just adding to the list. 

Purchased a 7k point unit in Vegas for $7k, passed rofr in December of 2016. Followed the advice of closing towards end of year when rofr budget was lowest/depleted.


----------



## jeepinjoel

Timing? or chance?  Not sure, but I say... keep trying!
In the last three week I've had 2 deals get approved! This was after losing 3 on ROFR back to HGVC.
7,200 every year, Kings' Land. It was recorded by the court in Hawaii yesterday! SUPER excited. 
7,000 every year, the Bay Club. last Friday HGVC returned the form releasing the ROFR. I know this has been said to just be a formality... well it cleared!  Now just waiting for this one to finish as well.

What a great supplement to our 6,200 every-even-year.


----------



## Jason245

jeepinjoel said:


> Timing? or chance?  Not sure, but I say... keep trying!
> In the last three week I've had 2 deals get approved! This was after losing 3 on ROFR back to HGVC.
> 7,200 every year, Kings' Land. It was recorded by the court in Hawaii yesterday! SUPER excited.
> 7,000 every year, the Bay Club. last Friday HGVC returned the form releasing the ROFR. I know this has been said to just be a formality... well it cleared!  Now just waiting for this one to finish as well.
> 
> What a great supplement to our 6,200 every-even-year.


Rofr is never exercised at bay club.   I call it the hidden secret of hgvc.   Buy in is very cheap.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepinjoel

right... but I got Kings' Land too, which is a total surprise.  In fact, the HGVC rep originally said they WOULD be exercising it... then they backed out. very excited.


----------



## tk25

My King's Land purchase 12,600 points 2 Bedroom Premier Platinum for total of $14,400 just went thru without Hilton exercising ROFR.  Price included almost all of 2017 points and 2017 fees etc. already paid.  So if you take the 2017 points out the cost would be about $13,100+/-.

I had a prior $12,800 offer on same 12,600 points King's Land a couple of months that was bought by Hilton exercising ROFR.  This offer did not have 2017 points included in the purchase price.


----------



## GT75

dioxide45 said:


> I am working on incorporating HGVC in to the www.ROFR.net website. Between busy life, my limited understanding of HGVC, and the large number of resorts, it is a long process of compiling all of the different unit types. I will get there, it will just take some time.



I received an email from @dioxide45 today, him and another TUG user have been working on incorporating Hilton into the existing Marriott ROFR database.    I have seen their draft work.    Hopefully, that will be completed soon because from this Sticky and other threads within HGVC forum, we certainly need this.      I thank these two TUG members for their hard work.


----------



## SmithOp

tk25 said:


> My King's Land purchase 12,600 points 2 Bedroom Premier Platinum for total of $14,400 just went thru without Hilton exercising ROFR.  Price included almost all of 2017 points and 2017 fees etc. already paid.  So if you take the 2017 points out the cost would be about $13,100+/-.
> 
> I had a prior $12,800 offer on same 12,600 points King's Land a couple of months that was bought by Hilton exercising ROFR.  This offer did not have 2017 points included in the purchase price.



Thats a great price with points included!  

The 12.6k point units are either 2 br plus or 3 br standard.  I own the 2 br premier and its 14.4k points.

Not that it matters, I would never waste all my points on a single week!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tk25

My Estoppel paperwork from Hilton has unit type as 2  bedroom premier and lists 12600 points for 2018 & 2019


----------



## tk25

Doing final closing work and you're right Hilton made a mistake on estoppel it's not a premier but a 2 br plus


----------



## Ajleedee

What is MF?


Talent312 said:


> MF's at all HGVC resorts are assessed by unit-size (or classification), not by Season.
> Between resorts, they vary greatly. Among resorts, 1BR's will have different MF's.
> Seaword's phases technically have different HOA's & MF's differ slightly, but not much.
> 
> .


at a


----------



## linsj

MF


Ajleedee said:


> What is MF?



Maintenance fee.


----------



## GT75

Thanks to two TUG members (@dioxide45 and @JPrisco), HGVC has been added to the www.rofr.net database. Please report all activity both failed and passed for any Hilton TS which you either purchased or sold.


----------



## junk

1Kflyerguy said:


> Timing is definitely important,   HGVC exercised ROFR last month on a similar 14,400 KL contract that i was trying to buy for $13,500.



Grand Waikikian 2BR Premier 14,400pts, Odd year at $19,000. ROFR has been exercised.


----------



## Sandy VDH

junk said:


> Grand Waikikian 2BR Premier 14,400pts, Odd year at $19,000. ROFR has been exercised.



That is a bit surprising given that it is an EOY, so in reality it nets to 7,200 for $19K, that is a steep price for an ROFR to be executed.  Hilton must want the better units at GW back.  I would guess they are not taking back the standard 2 BRs as much.


----------



## junk

Sandy VDH said:


> That is a bit surprising given that it is an EOY, so in reality it nets to 7,200 for $19K, that is a steep price for an ROFR to be executed.  Hilton must want the better units at GW back.  I would guess they are not taking back the standard 2 BRs as much.


 I'm surprised but resale price was 24% of official selling price. It seems approx. 30% or greater than official selling price has to be paid to pass ROFR in Honolulu.


----------



## GT75

junk said:


> Grand Waikikian 2BR Premier 14,400pts, Odd year at $19,000. ROFR has been exercised.



I am very surprised also.   @junk can you add to www.rofr.net database.      Thanks


----------



## GM600

@GT75 
There's an entry in the rofr.net with a date of 2018 for a Hilton property. Maybe someone can edit it


----------



## Jpollo

GM600 said:


> @GT75
> There's an entry in the rofr.net with a date of 2018 for a Hilton property. Maybe someone can edit it



Fixed!


----------



## Kekelly111

the rofr website does not list the number of points involved or am I am missing something?


----------



## GM600

Kekelly111 said:


> the rofr website does not list the number of points involved or am I am missing something?


it does not list points


----------



## GT75

Kekelly111 said:


> the rofr website does not list the number of points involved or am I am missing something?



Yes and No.    The amount of points are included (just not displayed) as part of the resort, unit size, season, ect.    It is there just in the background.     The problem as you and others have pointing out (*and what is really important*) is that it isn't displayed on either the input form and the report.    The developers of the database are discussing how to display that information.

I wasn't sure when we were adding Hilton to the rofr db, if users would find it useful.    I am very pleased with the response so far (both comments and entries).    I am very thankful for the developers of the program for integrating us into their db.   I know that we must resolve this display point issue due to the importance to HGVC owners.


----------



## letsgobobby

junk said:


> I'm surprised but resale price was 24% of official selling price. It seems approx. 30% or greater than official selling price has to be paid to pass ROFR in Honolulu.


How do you learn what the official selling/list price is?

I'm looking at a 2 BR plat at Lagoon, so 7000-9600 ponts depending on unit. I've seen 7000 points for around $11k-$15k, and 9600 points (much harder to find) $25k-$28k.


----------



## GT75

Kekelly111 said:


> the rofr website does not list the number of points involved or am I am missing something?



While we are waiting for the developer's of the ROFR db, I ran my own linking to the points on the data that we have collected so far:


----------



## junk

Lagoon 2BR current approx. selling price.
7000pts 52k
8400pts 60k
9600pts 90k (OF)

In order to avoid ROFR, it may be required to be greater than following number.
52x0.3=15.6k
60x0.3=18k
90x0.3=27k

If you want to have accurate most recent price, you can ask HGVC.


----------



## junk

junk said:


> Lagoon 2BR current approx. selling price.
> 7000pts 52k
> 8400pts 60k
> 9600pts 90k (OF)
> 
> In order to avoid ROFR, it may be required to be greater than following number.
> 52x0.3=15.6k
> 60x0.3=18k
> 90x0.3=27k
> 
> If you want to have accurate most recent price, you can ask HGVC.



FYI
$25000 for OF, 9600pts. didn't go through.


----------



## letsgobobby

junk said:


> FYI
> $25000 for OF, 9600pts. didn't go through.


That's a great data point, though not great news!


----------



## fillde

I  believe you will find HGVC exercising Rofr on most  of the Hawaiian  properties. You just have to visit and see who is buying. There is a heavy Asian presence. Japan were the predominate buyers in the past. From what I was told during my last visit, China and Korea have overtaken them.

I guess they are not aware of  TUG  in those countries so they are buying retail! So, why wouldn't Hilton exercise ROFR when they know they will get top dollar.


----------



## GT75

junk said:


> Lagoon 2BR current approx. selling price.
> 7000pts 52k
> 8400pts 60k
> 9600pts 90k (OF)
> 
> In order to avoid ROFR, it may be required to be greater than following number.
> 52x0.3=15.6k
> 60x0.3=18k
> 90x0.3=27k
> 
> If you want to have accurate most recent price, you can ask HGVC.



I am not sure that I understand what you are basing your conclusions or numbers on.      Can you explain?    I also really don't think that asking HGVC is a viable option for us.


----------



## junk

letsgobobby said:


> How do you learn what the official selling/list price is?
> 
> I'm looking at a 2 BR plat at Lagoon, so 7000-9600 ponts depending on unit. I've seen 7000 points for around $11k-$15k, and 9600 points (much harder to find) $25k-$28k.



2016 price


----------



## junk

junk said:


> 2016 price



EOY

You have to convert to annul by multiplying by 0.65


----------



## junk

fillde said:


> I  believe you will find HGVC exercising Rofr on most  of the Hawaiian  properties. You just have to visit and see who is buying. There is a heavy Asian presence. Japan were the predominate buyers in the past. From what I was told during my last visit, China and Korea have overtaken them.
> 
> I guess they are not aware of  TUG  in those countries so they are buying retail! So, why wouldn't Hilton exercise ROFR when they know they will get top dollar.





junk said:


> EOY
> 
> You have to convert to annul by multiplying by 0.65





junk said:


> EOY
> 
> You have to convert to annul by multiplying by 0.65



Sorry divided by 0.65 is correct


----------



## junk

GT75 said:


> I am not sure that I understand what you are basing your conclusions or numbers on.      Can you explain?    I also really don't think that asking HGVC is a viable option for us.



Hilton is tend to excercise ROFR on the units in Honolulu which has less than 30 percent of current official selling price.
In order to find current official prices, you can always ask to HGVC or search internet. Some agent in Honolulu also has the list of current official selling prices.  99% of platinum units which has less than 25% of official selling price will be taken by Hilton.
HGVC is aggresively buying back property in Honolulu except for Grand Islander and Hokulani with decent prices.
If somebody want to sell the properties in Honolulu, you should ask Timeshare Hawaii to proceed buying back by Hilton before list as resale.
Since there is no new development in Waikiki now, HGVC is trying to fill their inventory in order to sell it to Japanese, Chinese and Korean at tripled price.

I believe that is reason why properties in Honolulu has unreasonably hugh price. The right of home week reservation is important in Waikiki because of competion to reserve the room.

I hope I have answered your question.


----------



## junk

http://timeshare-hi.com/corporate_profile_eng.shtml


----------



## GT75

Update to the rofr.net db currently in development by the developers.    They are working on displaying the points for HGVC in both the input form and report listing.  As I have said previously, the points are already there, just not displayed, when you select resort, unit, season.    There is currently the report listing under development.


----------



## Keyur

Does anyone know about the Craigendarroch Lodges (Scotland) property asking price for a 2Bed Platinum 7000pts every year? How much should be the ideal deal so that HGVC doesnt exercise ROFR?

Great work everyone and the posts are very helpful for newbies like me.


----------



## dioxide45

GT75 said:


> Update to the rofr.net db currently in development by the developers.    They are working on displaying the points for HGVC in both the input form and report listing.  As I have said previously, the points are already there, just not displayed, when you select resort, unit, season.    There is currently the report listing under development.
> View attachment 4485


It is great to see that ROFR.net is being use by Hilton buyers and owners. Lots of new records being added for Hilton purchases!


----------



## eabishop2

1 BR Grand Plus Platinum at Elara - 7800 pts
$8500 +closing

Our first HGVC purchase.  We are very excited!  

Database has been updated.


----------



## GT75

eabishop2 said:


> Our first HGVC purchase. We are very excited!



Congratulations and welcome to HGVC.     I hope that you enjoy.


----------



## marinskas

eabishop2 said:


> 1 BR Grand Plus Platinum at Elara - 7800 pts
> $8500 +closing



How did you find/where did you buy?


----------



## eabishop2

Seth Nock's site: sellingtimeshares.net


----------



## GT75

eabishop2 said:


> Seth Nock's site: sellingtimeshares.net


   Would you recommend based upon your experience?


----------



## eabishop2

So far so good.  We are working with Samuel.  He's been fine.  We are still early in the process, as we just found out that Hilton waived ROFR.  I'll report back when the sale closes with a better assessment.


----------



## taterhed

I've purchased 2 from Seth's shop using Samuel.  Both sales went smoothly.
I'm trying to sell/buy right now.....hoping to see some action soon.  They must be busy.....


----------



## loosefeet

Recent $6500 for 2 BR 7000 point package at HGVC Las Vegas Paradise Blvd FAILED ROFR--got my deposit back.


----------



## GT75

loosefeet said:


> Recent $6500 for 2 BR 7000 point package at HGVC Las Vegas Paradise Blvd FAILED ROFR--got my deposit back.



Have you or can you add to rofr.net database?


----------



## ccwu

how to edit the rofr.net.  I input 2 entries.  I need to delete one.  It is the Hilton Club NY.  You need to add 'points' & season.  Hilton Club NY does not have season, it currently only sell points, mf is by points (no room size, no season.)  I listed as platinum.  my points can book 6 days two bedroom.  My ebay winning bid was $8500.  Closing cost is $2,000.  The closing company presented to Hilton as the sale price for $10,500 and it passed the ROFR.  The bedroom count does not make sense.  some 3500 points are for 2 bedrooms.


----------



## JIMinNC

Just received official notification that we passed ROFR at $6,500 for a 7000 point platinum 2BR at HGVC at SeaWorld. First use is 2018. The ROFR waiver was dated 12/18/2017. I have entered into the rofr.net database.

That's $0.93 per point purchase price. Maintenance fees and taxes for 2018 total $1115.16, or just under $0.16 per point.

This is our first HGVC and will supplement our Marriott ownership. Looking forward to seeing where HGVC will take us in 2018 and beyond.


----------



## GT75

JIMinNC said:


> Just received official notification that we passed ROFR at $6,500 for a 7000 point platinum 2BR at HGVC at SeaWorld. First use is 2018. The ROFR waiver was dated 12/18/2017. I have entered into the rofr.net database.



Congratulations.    What will be the 2018 HGVC club enrollment activation fee for this purchase?    We have noticed only one fee of $366 (in 2017 we had a fee of $349 for direct purchase and $560 for resale purchase) in addition to the ownership change fee of $399.


----------



## JIMinNC

GT75 said:


> Congratulations.    What will be the 2018 HGVC club enrollment activation fee for this purchase?    We have noticed only one fee of $366 (in 2017 we had a fee of $349 for direct purchase and $560 for resale purchase) in addition to the ownership change fee of $399.



The closing documents from the closing company show the $560 club activation fee and the $399 transfer fee. The estoppel from HGVC also listed the $560 fee to be paid by buyer.


----------



## GT75

JIMinNC said:


> The estoppel from HGVC also listed the $560 fee to be paid by buyer.



I looked an estoppel from my last purchase and only the buyer paid the Club Activation Fee.


----------



## JIMinNC

GT75 said:


> I looked an estoppel from my last purchase and only the buyer paid the Club Activation Fee.



That's what I meant. The $560 shows up on the estoppel from HGVC and is paid by the buyer when invoiced from HGVC after closing. The $399 transfer fee is part of the funds due from buyer and is paid at closing.


----------



## Mosescan

Keyur said:


> Does anyone know about the Craigendarroch Lodges (Scotland) property asking price for a 2Bed Platinum 7000pts every year? How much should be the ideal deal so that HGVC doesnt exercise ROFR?
> 
> Great work everyone and the posts are very helpful for newbies like me.


HGVC there sells resale units so no ROFR as the units are sold by HGVC. As a bonus, this means they count towards elite status.


----------



## Cyberc

So Hilton rofr'ed my W57th 5250 purchase yesterday. Purchase price excluding costs: $12.000


----------



## DallasLoneStar

Hilton ROFRed my $800 for 1BR Platinum I-Drive 4800 points (with no points until 2019, but 2018 fees were paid).  My broker said they are very aggressive lately.  I was also told they also ROFRed (via another client) another one I was looking at, $500 for Hokulani 1BR Platinum EOY Even, 6200 points.

Neither was a big surprise although not having 2018 points for I-Drive, we thought there was at least a chance.  By the way, the ROFR came within 18 hours of submission.  I assume the other one was just as quick since it was still listed.


----------



## GT75

@DallasLoneStar can you add to www.rofr.net db?    Sorry that they didn’t pass but there are more fish in the sea.


----------



## DallasLoneStar

I updated mine.  Didn't feel appropriate updating the other guys.  It was just a comment from my broker.

I knew it had a slim chance but man, I just had that lucky feeling today!  Oh well!


----------



## Mosescan

At least they didn't drag it out for 30 days!


----------



## DallasLoneStar

Amen!


----------



## ProfitGlen

Cyberc said:


> So Hilton rofr'ed my W57th 5250 purchase yesterday. Purchase price excluding costs: $12.000


That's crazy.


----------



## DK3

My 6200 platinum points for Hokulani posted  today to my HGVC account. It is an EOY even year contract with a purchase price of $500. I entered it in the data base. The ROFR waiver was signed on 12/18/17.


----------



## Cyberc

DK3 said:


> My 6200 platinum points for Hokulani posted  today to my HGVC account. It is an EOY even year contract with a purchase price of $500. I entered it in the data base. The ROFR waiver was signed on 12/18/17.



Congrats that’s a very nice price. I assume it’s a 1br how much is the annual MF excluding club dues?


----------



## DK3

Cyberc said:


> Congrats that’s a very nice price. I assume it’s a 1br how much is the annual MF excluding club dues?


$1215 with maintenance fees and taxes. The resort transfer fee was $399 but all of the new listings I see for this resort are $959 or higher. It is an every other year contract which is my second every other year contract so I paid the fees twice for closing and resort transfer, but both had low purchase prices. I bought an EOY odd year at Kingsland for $2000 earlier in 2017, also a 1 bedroom with 6200 points. If I buy another resale, it will be annual and one with lower maintenance fees.


----------



## Sky313

DK3 said:


> $1215 with maintenance fees and taxes. The resort transfer fee was $399 but all of the new listings I see for this resort are $959 or higher. It is an every other year contract which is my second every other year contract so I paid the fees twice for closing and resort transfer, but both had low purchase prices. I bought an EOY odd year at Kingsland for $2000 earlier in 2017, also a 1 bedroom with 6200 points. If I buy another resale, it will be annual and one with lower maintenance fees.



Where or whom did you go through for your purchases?


----------



## DK3

Sky313 said:


> Where or whom did you go through for your purchases?


Judy Kozlowski


----------



## JCB

Can someone explain ROFR that is referenced in this section? Thanks!!


----------



## taterhed

JCB said:


> Can someone explain ROFR that is referenced in this section? Thanks!!



*What is "Right of First Refusal"?*
ROFR is a clause in your timeshare contract that states that the company that sold you the timeshare has the right to get it back under certain conditions.

If you enter into an agreement to sell that timeshare to a third party (Buyer X), then the company has the "right of first refusal" on that contract. That means *they get to accept or refuse that agreement first*, before the deal with Buyer X can go through.


*If the company wants your timeshare*, then they exercise their Right of First Refusal, and they become the buyer. You still end up selling at the agreed price, except that you're selling it back to the company. The deal with Buyer X is dissolved, and they get back whatever they've paid.


*If the company doesn't want your timeshare* at the price you agreed with Buyer X, then they refuse it. Your sale to Buyer X passes the Right of First Refusal, and that deal goes through.


----------



## JCB

taterhed said:


> *What is "Right of First Refusal"?*
> ROFR is a clause in your timeshare contract that states that the company that sold you the timeshare has the right to get it back under certain conditions.
> 
> If you enter into an agreement to sell that timeshare to a third party (Buyer X), then the company has the "right of first refusal" on that contract. That means *they get to accept or refuse that agreement first*, before the deal with Buyer X can go through.
> 
> 
> *If the company wants your timeshare*, then they exercise their Right of First Refusal, and they become the buyer. You still end up selling at the agreed price, except that you're selling it back to the company. The deal with Buyer X is dissolved, and they get back whatever they've paid.
> 
> 
> *If the company doesn't want your timeshare* at the price you agreed with Buyer X, then they refuse it. Your sale to Buyer X passes the Right of First Refusal, and that deal goes through.


Got it!  Thanks!


----------



## JohnPaul

Cyberc said:


> So Hilton rofr'ed my W57th 5250 purchase yesterday. Purchase price excluding costs: $12.000



Not surprising.  They ROFR'd our $15,000 attempt at the same package last fall.  Had to pay $20,000 to get it to go through


----------



## JustinT

Quick question since I'm attempting to buy an HGV ts (Thanks Judy)... how long on average does Hilton take to respond? I know it's up to 30 days... but what is the average? Anyway - maybe I'll start my own thread...


----------



## Cyberc

JustinT said:


> Quick question since I'm attempting to buy an HGV ts (Thanks Judy)... how long on average does Hilton take to respond? I know it's up to 30 days... but what is the average? Anyway - maybe I'll start my own thread...



It really depends sometimes hgvc takes all the time they can get. Other times they are quicker. IIRC my last took approx 3weeks before hgvc took it. 

As a rule of thumb if you want a higher possibility to pass rofr then you should buy closer to EOY. Normally hgvc rofr budget has been used up by then. 

I’m currently in rofr with another NYC purchase and so far Its been a little less than 2 weeks and counting. 

Ideally it really doesn’t matter how long they take but I understand that you as a buyer want clarity as soon as possible.


----------



## Cyberc

We passed ROFR on a 5.100 points studio premiere at West 57th. 

Cost before closing costs:$14.000. 

The MF is the same as the regular studio with 5.250 points.


----------



## Alohamary

I was just notified today that we passed ROFR on a 6200 pts One Plus at Kalia tower in Hawaii for $8500.  It's been 5 weeks.     We have not closed however, so I'll post it on the other site when it is finalized.


----------



## Gryphoak

I just passed ROFR for 2 annual Sunrise Lodge Studio Plus units.  One was for $4000 and the other was $2000.  They are worth 3500 points each.  The first has already closed and I was able to take the seller's saved 2017 points as well.


----------



## GT75

Gryphoak said:


> I just passed ROFR for 2 annual Sunrise Lodge Studio Plus units.  One was for $4000 and the other was $2000.  They are worth 3500 points each.  The first has already closed and I was able to take the seller's saved 2017 points as well.



Please update the www.rofr.net db.   Thanks


----------



## Vkothari916

Closed on HGVC Marbrisa 8400 points (fixed week) for $2000.


----------



## taterhed

Vay said:


> Closed on HGVC Marbrisa 8400 points (fixed week) for $2000.


Nice! I'm thinking I need something like that for retirement.  An extra Hawaya week or a nice trip to the coast.


----------



## dayooper

Vay said:


> Closed on HGVC Marbrisa 8400 points (fixed week) for $2000.



That’s an awesome deal! What week is it and where did you get that steal of a deal from!


----------



## Vkothari916

Redweek. It’s fixed week 22 but can be converted to points. I think you mentioned buying Flamingo from there. Redweek is the way to go! Way better deals to be had than what the full service brokers sell.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Congrats on a tremendous deal. Wondering if the fact it is fixed week 22 (which is during June gloom - the foggiest month for San Diego) deterred people from paying more?


----------



## dayooper

Vay said:


> Redweek. It’s fixed week 22 but can be converted to points. I think you mentioned buying Flamingo from there. Redweek is the way to go! Way better deals to be had than what the full service brokers sell.



Yeah, we did. Our first TS purchase. It was fabulous price ($4500 for a 2 br platinum) and we haven’t seen one close since. With the exception of communication in the beginning, Redweek has been good. We are moving at a snails pace, but that’s seems to be the norm. The sellers waited 10 days after we signed our contract to sign and it’s now been sent to First American to transfer and close.  Just hoping it will be closed by October as we want to make our plans for next summer!


----------



## Vkothari916

dayooper said:


> Yeah, we did. Our first TS purchase. It was fabulous price ($4500 for a 2 br platinum) and we haven’t seen one close since. With the exception of communication in the beginning, Redweek has been good. We are moving at a snails pace, but that’s seems to be the norm. The sellers waited 10 days after we signed our contract to sign and it’s now been sent to First American to transfer and close.  Just hoping it will be closed by October as we want to make our plans for next summer!


Make sure you ask First American to send you the original deed by FedEx. For some unknown reason they sent it snail mail and I haven’t recieved it in 2 weeks ‍

Other than that issue they were pretty quick in closing. You should be done in few weeks.


----------



## Vkothari916

CalGalTraveler said:


> Congrats on a tremendous deal. Wondering if the fact it is fixed week 22 (which is during June gloom - the foggiest month for San Diego) deterred people from paying more?


That was the asking price I just send “Yes!” Immediately lol.


----------



## dayooper

Vay said:


> Make sure you ask First American to send you the original deed by FedEx. For some unknown reason they sent it snail mail and I haven’t recieved it in 2 weeks ‍
> 
> Other than that issue they were pretty quick in closing. You should be done in few weeks.



Thanks for the heads up. We are still waiting for First American to process our deposit. The rep we were assigned was out of the office for a few days.


----------



## Smclaugh99

Hi all - new to TUG and resale. I just found out that Hilton waived ROFR for 2BR HGVC SeaWorld (Platinum - 7000 points) that I got on EBay for $4K, free closing.  I will put this in the database. 

They may have let me get this because I’m currently elite plus and have given them a ton of my money.  I will test this theory as I am now waiting for ROFR on Kings Land 2BR (Platinum - 14,400 points) for $10.2K.

Sean


----------



## Panina

Smclaugh99 said:


> Hi all - new to TUG and resale. I just found out that Hilton waived ROFR for 2BR HGVC SeaWorld (Platinum - 7000 points) that I got on EBay for $4K, free closing.  I will put this in the database.
> 
> They may have let me get this because I’m currently elite plus and have given them a ton of my money.  I will test this theory as I am now waiting for ROFR on Kings Land 2BR (Platinum - 14,400 points) for $10.2K.
> 
> Sean


Wow surprised, Great price, congratulations.  If anyone else is in the process of getting another 7000 point sea world platinum please let us know if you passed.


----------



## JIMinNC

Smclaugh99 said:


> Hi all - new to TUG and resale. I just found out that Hilton waived ROFR for 2BR HGVC SeaWorld (Platinum - 7000 points) that I got on EBay for $4K, free closing.  I will put this in the database.
> 
> They may have let me get this because I’m currently elite plus and have given them a ton of my money.  I will test this theory as I am now waiting for ROFR on Kings Land 2BR (Platinum - 14,400 points) for $10.2K.
> 
> Sean



It may also be that the price submitted to HGVC for ROFR may not have been $4,000. If the eBay seller was one of the companies that charge desperate sellers a big upfront fee, the price submitted for ROFR may have actually been your $4K contract price *plus* the upfront fee, which could have easily been $2500 to $3000. I have read that some of those companies structure their submittals that way and is the reason some appear to pass at lower prices than you would think likely.


----------



## Hsahota1

Hilton rofr'd 

1) 4800 pts for $2500 Boulevard a month ago and 

2) 7000 pts for $6500 Boulevard just recently


----------



## Cyberc

Smclaugh99 said:


> Hi all - new to TUG and resale. I just found out that Hilton waived ROFR for 2BR HGVC SeaWorld (Platinum - 7000 points) that I got on EBay for $4K, free closing.  I will put this in the database.
> 
> They may have let me get this because I’m currently elite plus and have given them a ton of my money.  I will test this theory as I am now waiting for ROFR on Kings Land 2BR (Platinum - 14,400 points) for $10.2K.
> 
> Sean



No one knows when and what HGVC ROFR's, but dont mistake one sale for passing ROFR for goodness of their heart towards you. HGVC will do whatever makes them the most money regardless of how the members feel.


----------



## SmithOp

Smclaugh99 said:


> Hi all - new to TUG and resale. I just found out that Hilton waived ROFR for 2BR HGVC SeaWorld (Platinum - 7000 points) that I got on EBay for $4K, free closing.  I will put this in the database.
> 
> They may have let me get this because I’m currently elite plus and have given them a ton of my money.  I will test this theory as I am now waiting for ROFR on Kings Land 2BR (Platinum - 14,400 points) for $10.2K.
> 
> Sean



That would beat my price of $13k for the 14.4k, hope you get it.  Mine passed late in the year, I think its easier to pass after October when their rofr budget runs low.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GMN13

Japan Spartan said:


> I just received notice that ROFR was exercised on my first attempted purchase. Is there a thread or database to share the details for others reference? I'm new here and didn't see any place for it in the HGVC section.
> 
> If anyone's curious, it was a 2BR Platinum at Sea World for $7k (7000 points). I was purchasing it through Seth Nock's site. Per them, the MFs were around $990 last year, which I know is lower than what was listed in the MFs sticky thread.


So does that mean that HGV bought it back or you were able to purchase it...?


----------



## JIMinNC

GMN13 said:


> So does that mean that HGV bought it back or you were able to purchase it...?



"Exercised" means Hilton bought it back.

Note that was from a post from March 2017 - almost 18 months ago.


----------



## Smclaugh99

Smclaugh99 said:


> Hi all - new to TUG and resale. I just found out that Hilton waived ROFR for 2BR HGVC SeaWorld (Platinum - 7000 points) that I got on EBay for $4K, free closing.  I will put this in the database.
> 
> They may have let me get this because I’m currently elite plus and have given them a ton of my money.  I will test this theory as I am now waiting for ROFR on Kings Land 2BR (Platinum - 14,400 points) for $10.2K.
> 
> Sean



Just got word from the title company that Hilton waived ROFR for my EBay purchase of Kings Land 2BR Platinum (14,400 points) that I paid $10,200. 

So far, Ive been lucky, going 2 for 2. The ultimate test is my EBay West 57th 10500 points for $7680 - ROFR just went out from title company today. I would be floored if that slips through. 

Sean


----------



## GT75

Smclaugh99 said:


> Just got word from the title company that Hilton waived ROFR for my EBay purchase of Kings Land 2BR Platinum (14,400 points) that I paid $10,200.



Congratulations.    That is a great price.     Can you please add to rofr.net database?       Wow, you never know what HGVC is going to take back because I see that @1Kflyerguy  failed ROFR for the same unit at KL on 2/20/2017 at $13,101.


----------



## tombanjo

Just got word my offer at HCNY for 5000 pt Silver season 1 BR passed ROFR at $7501. It was that extra buck that did it


----------



## Panina

Smclaugh99 said:


> Just got word from the title company that Hilton waived ROFR for my EBay purchase of Kings Land 2BR Platinum (14,400 points) that I paid $10,200.
> 
> So far, Ive been lucky, going 2 for 2. The ultimate test is my EBay West 57th 10500 points for $7680 - ROFR just went out from title company today. I would be floored if that slips through.
> 
> Sean


Congratulations, great price.  Maybe luck is on your side for number 3.


----------



## Smclaugh99

tombanjo said:


> Just got word my offer at HCNY for 5000 pt Silver season 1 BR passed ROFR at $7501. It was that extra buck that did it



Wow - That is a great price for HCNY!  Congrats!  Can I ask where you found that deal?  I had seen a “buy-it-now” for $8999 recently on EBay. 

Sean


----------



## tombanjo

I made an offer on the buy it now. It's silver season which is the lowest of the low, but still NYC Midtwon


----------



## dayooper

I know that there is no ROFR at The Flamingo, but do you want me to add my 2 bedroom platinum for $4500? I just got my closing papers today.


----------



## Smclaugh99

tombanjo said:


> I made an offer on the buy it now. It's silver season which is the lowest of the low, but still NYC Midtwon



I don’t think season or room size matter at HCNY. It’s only points. There are definitely three distinct times of the year in which point values differ but I did not get any sense as a new owner that there is any preference given to platinum versus gold versus silver.

Sean


----------



## Panina

dayooper said:


> I know that there is no ROFR at The Flamingo, but do you want me to add my 2 bedroom platinum for $4500? I just got my closing papers today.


I always add the resorts I get even if they have no rofr.  It lets others know the recent pricing.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Smclaugh99 said:


> I don’t think season or room size matter at HCNY. It’s only points. There are definitely three distinct times of the year in which point values differ but I did not get any sense as a new owner that there is any preference given to platinum versus gold versus silver.
> 
> Sean



Your MF per point cost will be higher with silver I.e. you get more bang for your buck with platinum because the MF across a unit type is stable while the # of points increases from silver to gold to plat.


----------



## SmithOp

Smclaugh99 said:


> I don’t think season or room size matter at HCNY. It’s only points. There are definitely three distinct times of the year in which point values differ but I did not get any sense as a new owner that there is any preference given to platinum versus gold versus silver.
> 
> Sean



Will Silver season points be enough to get a full week during Gold or Platinum?  

I think Tombanjo understands the limitation on Silver and accepts because its NYC midtown so visiting any time of year has value to him.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smclaugh99

SmithOp said:


> Will Silver season points be enough to get a full week during Gold or Platinum?
> 
> I think Tombanjo understands the limitation on Silver and accepts because its NYC midtown so visiting any time of year has value to him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



The HCNY is different from the rest of HGVC in terms of their points/seasons.
I just looked through the 34 page disclosure sheet with HCNY. They make no mention golf Platinum, Gold, or Silver in terms of giving preferential Home Resort bookings. If you own 5000 points, you own 5000 points - no season difference and no MF differences. The MF for everybody is about 28 cents per point. I will attach the point chart for the different times of the year. But yes, 5000 points would get you a studio for over 1 week during least busy time.

Sean


----------



## Sandy VDH

SmithOp said:


> Will Silver season points be enough to get a full week during Gold or Platinum?



NO, a full week of silver will NOT be enough to get a full week in Gold and Platinum in NYC.   But if you are talking other locations it might.  But as others here have noted that is not a good use of NYC points.  You should use NYC points in NYC given there MF per point.


----------



## tombanjo

I plan to use studio size for two or three day visits a few times a year and borrow points from next year to round out. After 5 years, my borrowed week will be up, so I will skip that year. (So 1000 points a years first yr borrow, 2000, second year, etc. )

I plan on getting a points week for other vacation (different location) days as well, I won’t be bereft of places to go.


----------



## frank808

tombanjo said:


> Just got word my offer at HCNY for 5000 pt Silver season 1 BR passed ROFR at $7501. It was that extra buck that did it


Does HCNY have the all inclusive fee structure like residences?  Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smclaugh99

tombanjo said:


> I plan to use studio size for two or three day visits a few times a year and borrow points from next year to round out. After 5 years, my borrowed week will be up, so I will skip that year. (So 1000 points a years first yr borrow, 2000, second year, etc. )
> 
> I plan on getting a points week for other vacation (different location) days as well, I won’t be bereft of places to go.



Bottom line, you got a great price for HCNY and will undoubtedly enjoy your membership, esp because there is less competition with bookings. Congrats!

Sean


----------



## tombanjo

Yes, I believe it is $290 club fees instead of $170, but that includes free reservations. So multiple short stays are economical from the no housekeeping, no reservation fees point of view.


----------



## frank808

tombanjo said:


> Yes, I believe it is $290 club fees instead of $170, but that includes free reservations. So multiple short stays are economical from the no housekeeping, no reservation fees point of view.


Would you care to say who you bought this unit from?  If I can pay $120 more and save on all my booking fees, I will have to buy a unit there.  The west 57th street properties were too expensive for what I need it for.  I just want to pay the all inclusive fee and save on the booking fees. Not paying the booking fee every time I make a reservation.  It would only take me 8 years to break even on a $7500 purchase cost for this unit.  

What are the MF for the HCNY 1br?  Or are the studios even cheaper?  Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationMode

Hi All! I’m new to this site, and a (soon to be) proud new owner of a Hilton lagoon tower 2 br OF unit! I just wanted to thank everyone on this site for all the useful info you have all provided me in my research into whether or not to buy a HGVC timeshare. So thank you! For those wondering, I paid 27k for 9600 points.(already updated ROFR.net) I know it’s a bit steep, but we really wanted the oceanfront unit as opposed to the ocean view. Since OV had so many diff units they could put you in but OF had to be one of the 2 front units. Thanks agajn guys!


----------



## Panina

VacationMode said:


> Hi All! I’m new to this site, and a (soon to be) proud new owner of a Hilton lagoon tower 2 br OF unit! I just wanted to thank everyone on this site for all the useful info you have all provided me in my research into whether or not to buy a HGVC timeshare. So thank you! For those wondering, I paid 27k for 9600 points.(already updated ROFR.net) I know it’s a bit steep, but we really wanted the oceanfront unit as opposed to the ocean view. Since OV had so many diff units they could put you in but OF had to be one of the 2 front units. Thanks agajn guys!


Welcome to official signing in to tug.  Congratulations on your purchase.  As you did your research and are happy with what you got, you will enjoy.  Nothing like guaranteed oceanfront views.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Congrats @VacationMode That's an awesome unit (we have stayed in OF several times).  Your price is in the resale ballpark for these units especially given the strength of the economy and how much more the developer would charge.

Enjoy! You made a terrific purchase that you will enjoy for many years to come.


----------



## dayooper

Congrats @VacationMode! Enjoy your purchase. Hopefully you will stick around here. One question, though. Who did you buy through?


----------



## VacationMode

dayooper said:


> Congrats @VacationMode! Enjoy your purchase. Hopefully you will stick around here. One question, though. Who did you buy through?


I bought thru Diane Nadeau. She’s awesome!


----------



## hurnik

Yes, I can also add another "kudo" for Diane!


----------



## Rosa Werden

Hi everyone! Thanks for all your info! We just signed on our purchase of HGVC Kings Land10,500 points, 2br floating, annual platinum for $13,800. Just waiting on the owners to sign and we can force ourselves to take an annual vacay! Yay!!


----------



## dayooper

Congrats!


----------



## GT75

Rosa Werden said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks for all your info! We just signed on our purchase of HGVC Kings Land10,500 points, 2br floating, annual platinum for $13,800. Just waiting on the owners to sign and we can force ourselves to take an annual vacay! Yay!!



Has HGVC waived their rights on ROFR for your purchase already?


----------



## Rosa Werden

GT75 said:


> Has HGVC waived their rights on ROFR for your purchase already?


Yes they did


----------



## Panina

Rosa Werden said:


> Yes they did


Congratulations, make sure to add it to rofr.net.


----------



## GT75

@Rosa Werden, Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## tombanjo

FYI - my Hilton Club NY - which I was told passed ROFR, was then suddenly exercised by HGVC. it was within the 30 days so not a lot I could do.


----------



## Panina

tombanjo said:


> FYI - my Hilton Club NY - which I was told passed ROFR, was then suddenly exercised by HGVC. it was within the 30 days so not a lot I could do.


Sorry.  I wonder if you were told incorrectly it passed to begin with.


----------



## tombanjo

Apparently - the Hilton person who told my title person it passed was “new” and not cognizant of the intricate dance of denial.


----------



## Smclaugh99

tombanjo said:


> FYI - my Hilton Club NY - which I was told passed ROFR, was then suddenly exercised by HGVC. it was within the 30 days so not a lot I could do.


Oh no!!  Sorry to hear that. I’m 10days away from hearing about my EBay West 57th.  If they ROFR’d you, I have no hope. 

Sean


----------



## Panina

Smclaugh99 said:


> Oh no!!  Sorry to hear that. I’m 10days away from hearing about my EBay West 57th.  If they ROFR’d you, I have no hope.
> 
> Sean


Where odds are low, you never know, it could pass.  One has to keep trying as a few pass through lower then others at different locations.  I put one in elsewhere that I though would never pass and I was told it did. When I see I can enroll it then I will believe it.


----------



## tombanjo

There is always hope. At least I hope so. I am  trying a new higher offer on a similar points package. Hopefully they are running out of money and with the one they just exercised on in inventory, they will let my next one pass.


----------



## Smclaugh99

Smclaugh99 said:


> Just got word from the title company that Hilton waived ROFR for my EBay purchase of Kings Land 2BR Platinum (14,400 points) that I paid $10,200.
> 
> So far, Ive been lucky, going 2 for 2. The ultimate test is my EBay West 57th 10500 points for $7680 - ROFR just went out from title company today. I would be floored if that slips through.
> 
> Sean




Well, it may be 3 for 3.  It’s been about six weeks since they sent out the ROFR to Hilton. The person at the title company emailed me this week that “we are able to proceed with the deeding for the West 57th transaction”.  I’m trying to get exact confirmation but I think that means that Hilton did not exercise ROFR. I’m not getting my hopes up until I see it with my own eyes and the deed is finalized. It makes no sense for them not to buy back because they sell similar package for $90-100k. 

Sean


----------



## tombanjo

damn - nice. I am waiting for my second offer to either fail or go through, and it's for more money and less points. When I saw that on eBay, I thought it would not sell for what would pass. I guess you gotta take a chance.


----------



## Panina

tombanjo said:


> damn - nice. I am waiting for my second offer to either fail or go through, and it's for more money and less points. When I saw that on eBay, I thought it would not sell for what would pass. I guess you gotta take a chance.


Taking a chance with a lower price with a reputable seller can work out.  I recently had an 8400 Point Week pass rofr that I thought would not pass based on past sales.


----------



## X-ring

I own at Tortuga Beach Club which happens to be managed by Hilton. I hear that Hilton has a ROFR if I wish to sell.  

Seems strange (to me) that Hilton would have that right for a property where they have simply been hired to provide management services for the resort.

I'd appreciate any clarifying information.   TIA.


----------



## dayooper

X-ring said:


> I own at Tortuga Beach Club which happens to be managed by Hilton. I hear that Hilton has a ROFR if I wish to sell.
> 
> Seems strange (to me) that Hilton would have that right for a property where they have simply been hired to provide management services for the resort.
> 
> I'd appreciate any clarifying information.   TIA.



I’m not sure on Tortuga in particular, but I thought the affiliates had no ROFR. An owner of a SW Florida resort might be a better source than me. I do know that The Flamingo has no ROFR.


----------



## taterhed

I have scoured high and low looking for this.  No luck.

My guess is no.  This is simply based on the fact that I see NO mention of ROFR anywhere.
Call the HOA at your resort and ask.  Check your ownership docs....it will be in there.

Or, simply call HGVC ownership services....please let us know.  Sounds like a nice resort.

BTW:  Your property is Affiliated and managed by HGVC,  technically a "Collection Property"

Tortuga Beach Club Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 54:   _ Collection properties are properties that were contributed by a third party during Hilton’s joint venture with Grand Vacations. _


----------



## Panina

X-ring said:


> I own at Tortuga Beach Club which happens to be managed by Hilton. I hear that Hilton has a ROFR if I wish to sell.
> 
> Seems strange (to me) that Hilton would have that right for a property where they have simply been hired to provide management services for the resort.
> 
> I'd appreciate any clarifying information.   TIA.


My logical guess would be there is no rofr at tortuga as the other affiliate locations in florida do not have it.  

There is an on site sales office at Tortuga, call and ask.


----------



## X-ring

Thank you all for your feedback re Tortuga.


----------



## Finsadbel

For the info, we received word that HGVC ELARA is not exercising ROFR right now. We put in a bid on a gold season 5,000 points for $1,000 and they waived their ROFR within 15 days......


----------



## Cyberc

Finsadbel said:


> For the info, we received word that HGVC ELARA is not exercising ROFR right now. We put in a bid on a gold season 5,000 points for $1,000 and they waived their ROFR within 15 days......


Nice price. How long ago is that?


----------



## Finsadbel

We recieved word 2 days ago that it had passed.


----------



## Cyberc

Finsadbel said:


> We recieved word 2 days ago that it had passed.


Cool, it goes to show that buying late in the year can be worthwhile perhaps because the rofr budget is used up.


----------



## cas42021

Finsadbel said:


> For the info, we received word that HGVC ELARA is not exercising ROFR right now. We put in a bid on a gold season 5,000 points for $1,000 and they waived their ROFR within 15 days......



Gold 1BR Grand?


----------



## Finsadbel

Yes, Gold 1 Bedroom Grand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadida5

I had an offer in on McAlpin/ocean Plaza. $99 purchase price plus reimbursement of 2018 mf for the points. 1 bedroom, gold season, 3400 points.
11/20 contract signed. 12/4 Hilton exercised rofr.


----------



## Sky313

Are the ROFR on this list and Rofr.net  the final payment after closing fees/HGVC activation/transfer fees or just the accepted offer, or a mix of both?


----------



## dayooper

Sky313 said:


> Are the ROFR on this list and Rofr.net  the final payment after closing fees/HGVC activation/transfer fees or just the accepted offer, or a mix of both?



My Flamingo was just the cost without any fees.


----------



## escanoe

Sky313 said:


> Are the ROFR on this list and Rofr.net  the final payment after closing fees/HGVC activation/transfer fees or just the accepted offer, or a mix of both?



I started a thread recently asking what people report. I think it is all over the map with a bit of gravity toward just reporting the sales price without fees based on replies. Seems it would be more useful if ROFR.net capured more granular numbers from the sales contracts. Not that we shouldn’t appreciate the current effort.


----------



## Panina

escanoe said:


> I started a thread recently asking what people report. I think it is all over the map with a bit of gravity toward just reporting the sales price without fees based on replies. Seems it would be more useful if ROFR.net capured more granular numbers from the sales contracts. Not that we should not appreciate the current effort.



After much thought, just reporting the paid price without closing costs and hgvc transfer fee is like comparing apples to oranges. 

For example I purchased a week that included all closing costs including the hgvc transfer fee.  I reported that price on rofr.net 

I purchased another week that I paid the closing costs  and the hgvc transfer fee.  I reported on rofr.net the price I paid, as was suggested, without the closing costs and transfer fee.  If I included them it would bring my price up.  

Thinking about it I should have reported the price including the closing costs and transfer fees as it’s the only way to compare it to other sales that had these fees included.


----------



## natarajanv

Panina said:


> After much thought, just reporting the paid price without closing costs and hgvc transfer fee is like comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> For example I purchased a week that included all closing costs including the hgvc transfer fee.  I reported that price on rofr.net
> 
> I purchased another week that I paid the closing costs  and the hgvc transfer fee.  I reported on rofr.net the price I paid, as was suggested, without the closing costs and transfer fee.  If I included them it would bring my price up.
> 
> Thinking about it I should have reported the price including the closing costs and transfer fees as it’s the only way to compare it to other sales that had these fees included.



I have  paid "admin fee" or "submission fee" for one of my contract for $299 and closing cost of $699.00 which jacks up the "total closing costs". I think we should not include the transfer fees, as everyone pays the same amount.


----------



## Panina

natarajanv said:


> I have  paid "admin fee" or "submission fee" for one of my contract for $299 and closing cost of $699.00 which jacks up the "total closing costs". I think we should not include the transfer fees, as everyone pays the same amount.


But one of my purchased on ebay included the transfer fee.  Then for an apple to apple comparison I would need to subtract that from my final paid price.


----------



## GT75

Panina said:


> I would need to subtract that from my final paid price.



If you would like to change, then I can do that for you or anyone else.    Just let me know.

The "fees" are not all of same.    It really depends on where you purchased.    In addition, I really don't know what was submitted on my purchases.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

IMHO, I thought the point of ROFR.net was to see what was submitted to HGVC  and whether it passed to understand the thresholds (hence the name "ROFR passed".) Fees should be included if that was what was submitted in the total ROFR price.

If we want to know what people negotiated with the seller i.e.  actually netted in the sale, then that should be a different thread called something like "Negotiated Price."


----------



## Panina

GT75 said:


> If you would like to change, then I can do that for you or anyone else.    Just let me know.
> 
> The "fees" are not all of same.    It really depends on where you purchased.    In addition, I really don't know what was submitted on my purchases.


That is the big what? We know what we paid but we don’t know what was submitted or allowed. I signed an agreement with every purchase and that is what I know shoukd have been submitted but I don’t know if on top of that the closing costs and transfer fee was added as part of the rofr process thus making the rofr submitted price higher.

All I know is rofr.net is a guide.  I figured out by now sometimes those lower prices get thru so just keep trying.


----------



## dayooper

Hmmm . . . It's almost like there should be a negotiated price column and a fee column so those could be differentiated. I know it would be a change to the database, but if you really wanted to see the breakdown, that's the best way I can think of. Not sure if that change would be possible, but it's a way of looking at it from an analytical viewpoint.

The biggest issue I can think of is the eBay/Timeshare Nation places that submit the fees paid by the seller in the price. Is there a way to find those out or are they already known (I've never purchased through those places so I don't know). @Panina,  I'm not sure the transfer fees should be included. HGVC wouldn't have to pay those so they wouldn't take those into account when deciding to exercise ROFR, correct?


----------



## Panina

dayooper said:


> Hmmm . . . It's almost like there should be a negotiated price column and a fee column so those could be differentiated. I know it would be a change to the database, but if you really wanted to see the breakdown, that's the best way I can think of. Not sure if that change would be possible, but it's a way of looking at it from an analytical viewpoint.
> 
> The biggest issue I can think of is the eBay/Timeshare Nation places that submit the fees paid by the seller in the price. Is there a way to find those out or are they already known (I've never purchased through those places so I don't know). @Panina,  I'm not sure the transfer fees should be included. HGVC wouldn't have to pay those so they wouldn't take those into account when deciding to exercise ROFR, correct?


If they exercised rofr on my purchase, being transfer fees were included in my purchase price, it is possible they would pay them as there is no way they would know.

Two Columns, one showing closing costs and one whether transfer fee was included in purchase price could make it clearer but still we really don’t know all the specifics going on when the seller submits for rofr.


----------



## natarajanv

Panina said:


> If they exercised rofr on my purchsse, being transfer fees were included in my purchase price, it is possible they would pay them as there is no way they would know.
> 
> Two Columns, one showing closing costs and one whether transfer fee was included in purchase price could make it clearer but still we really don’t know all the specifics going on when the seller submits for rofr.



You have to look at your contract to see how your broker has split all those amounts. That will give you an idea what was submitted for ROFR.


----------



## Panina

natarajanv said:


> You have to look at your contract to see how your broker has split all those amounts. That will give you an idea what was submitted for ROFR.


Idea is how one is interpreting it.  No way to really know unless we see  documents sent to hgvc for rofr.


----------



## escanoe

natarajanv said:


> I have  paid "admin fee" or "submission fee" for one of my contract for $299 and closing cost of $699.00 which jacks up the "total closing costs". I think we should not include the transfer fees, as everyone pays the same amount.



We should also include MFs that the buyer agrees to pay the seller? Like paying the seller for the current year MFs if the points come with the property being transferred. Anyone disagree?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

escanoe said:


> We should also include MFs that the buyer agrees to pay the seller? Like paying the seller for the current year MFs if the points come with the property being transferred. Anyone disagree?



Include if it was included in what was submitted for ROFR to HGVC. In our case it was.

Ask the broker or transfer company who should be able to share the paperwork. Otherwise the value of an ROFR database to determine thresholds is worthless and people are just bragging about how much they negotiated in a fire sale.


----------



## natarajanv

escanoe said:


> We should also include MFs that the buyer agrees to pay the seller? Like paying the seller for the current year MFs if the points come with the property being transferred. Anyone disagree?



If it was included in the sale price line, then yes, if it was on its own maintenance fee line then no. You should be able to see all the line items in your contract.


----------



## cas42021

Ocean 22 1BR Annual Platinum 4800 points for $2000.00 did not pass ROFR. I was just notified this morning the developer has exercised. 0/2 on these so far..I have updated rofr.net as well.


----------



## MrDavch

cas42021 said:


> Ocean 22 1BR Annual Platinum 4800 points for $2000.00 did not pass ROFR. I was just notified this morning the developer has exercised. 0/2 on these so far..I have updated rofr.net as well.



How long did it take them to notify you?


----------



## cas42021

MrDavch said:


> How long did it take them to notify you?


I signed the contract 12/11/18 and was notified about ROFR on 12/21/18.


----------



## MrDavch

cas42021 said:


> I signed the contract 12/11/18 and was notified about ROFR on 12/21/18.



I’m still waiting on mine. Signed 12/2 and nothing yet. $3k for 7000pts 3bd Vegas on the blvd


----------



## cas42021

MrDavch said:


> I’m still waiting on mine. Signed 12/2 and nothing yet. $3k for 7000pts 3bd Vegas on the blvd


Keep us posted. I'm curious to hear if the Blvd property waives that or not.


----------



## MrDavch

cas42021 said:


> Keep us posted. I'm curious to hear if the Blvd property waives that or not.



Just heard back and it passed the waiver.

$3000 
7000Pts
3bd 3bath
Gold Season 
Vegas on the Blvd.


----------



## dayooper

MrDavch said:


> Just heard back and it passed the waiver.
> 
> $3000
> 7000Pts
> 3bd 3bath
> Gold Season
> Vegas on the Blvd.



Congrats!


----------



## cas42021

MrDavch said:


> Just heard back and it passed the waiver.
> 
> $3000
> 7000Pts
> 3bd 3bath
> Gold Season
> Vegas on the Blvd.


Awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## Hsahota1

MrDavch said:


> Just heard back and it passed the waiver.
> 
> $3000
> 7000Pts
> 3bd 3bath
> Gold Season
> Vegas on the Blvd.


Congrats! What are the MFs?


----------



## cas42021

Annual 1BR Platinum at SeaWorld for $2000 just failed ROFR. I believe it was submitted to them a week ago. 3rd try, 3rd ROFR exercised. Different property each time. I didn't find out till after the seller accepted my offer, they were including 4600 rescued points, so would have had 9400 point usage for 2019. Would have been a nice trip to Hawaii.

I just got this added to ROFR.net

Anyone have any tips for me? Am I just offering too little? I swear I see people getting deals like this or better off eBay, and Hilton waives. What am I missing here?


----------



## tombanjo

Just cause it sells on eBay doesn’t mean it goes through. What are the successful ones on ROFR.net go for?


----------



## JIMinNC

cas42021 said:


> Anyone have any tips for me? Am I just offering too little? I swear I see people getting deals like this or better off eBay, and Hilton waives. What am I missing here?



When we bought our Platinum 2BR Sea World about a year ago, the brokers we worked with said anything under about $1/point or a little less was a high risk for ROFR exercise by HGVC. We paid $6,500 for the 2BR 7000 point Platinum. For a 1BR, I would think you should expect to pay over $4,000, maybe $4,500 or so.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Also, it's early in the year so their ROFR budget is robust. You might be able to secure a lower price later in the year when the ROFR budget depletes and they let more pass.


----------



## Magus

Pending 7k points 2b/2ba Plat Vegas on the Boulevard 873MF @ $5,750 + MF reimbursement and 5k points Gold 2b/2ba SeaWorld @ $1,950 + MF reimbursement (+3800 carryover points). Will let you know how these go. Fingers crossed, especially the first one.


----------



## DannyTS

Magus said:


> Pending 7k points 2b/2ba Plat Vegas on the Boulevard 873MF @ $5,750 + MF reimbursement and 5k points Gold 2b/2ba SeaWorld @ $1,950 + MF reimbursement (+3800 carryover points). Will let you know how these go. Fingers crossed, especially the first one.


how much are the transfer/closing/broker fees for this contract? Thanks


----------



## Magus

$1,048 broker/closing fee on the Boulevard and $934 on the seaworld + HGV transfer fees.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

So the ROFR price on the Blvd will actually be $6623 ($5750 + 873 MF reimbursed).  Great price at either price point. It will be interesting to see if it passes this early in the year. Congrats on negotiating a great deal.


----------



## natarajanv

CalGalTraveler said:


> So the ROFR price on the Blvd will actually be $6623 ($5750 + 873 MF reimbursed).  Great price at either price point. It will be interesting to see if it passes this early in the year. Congrats on negotiating a great deal.


Some brokers add $349 admin fee, which has to be added as well for ROFR purpose. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## natarajanv

Magus said:


> $1,048 broker/closing fee on the Boulevard and $934 on the seaworld + HGV transfer fees.


Is the $1048 split as $699 for closing cost and $349 as admin fees?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

natarajanv said:


> Some brokers add $349 admin fee, which has to be added as well for ROFR purpose.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



So that would take it to $6972 which is close to $1 a point. Still a great deal because most pay a little over a $1 a point plus closing fees.


----------



## cas42021

JIMinNC said:


> When we bought our Platinum 2BR Sea World about a year ago, the brokers we worked with said anything under about $1/point or a little less was a high risk for ROFR exercise by HGVC. We paid $6,500 for the 2BR 7000 point Platinum. For a 1BR, I would think you should expect to pay over $4,000, maybe $4,500 or so.



I have heard that, but I have just seen people get this same contract for 4800pt Annual Platinum for $2000 and it passed ROFR. One was at Elara and the other at Anderson.

The timing may have to be perfect I guess..


----------



## cas42021

CalGalTraveler said:


> Also, it's early in the year so their ROFR budget is robust. You might be able to secure a lower price later in the year when the ROFR budget depletes and they let more pass.



I thought so too, but not the case. I had 2 contracts which were exercised at the end of last year. One in November, the other in December. This last one was something I tried getting in before the end of the year but couldn't.

Seems to be no rhyme or reason to this as I have seen people get this same contract for the same price and it passed ROFR. Definitely seems timing related but not sure what the factors are.


----------



## cas42021

tombanjo said:


> Just cause it sells on eBay doesn’t mean it goes through. What are the successful ones on ROFR.net go for?



I understand not every listing on eBay passes. I am specifically referring to the people on this forum who purchase on eBay and post their deals here  advising they pass ROFR.

There is currently no 1BR Platinums for SeaWorld on ROFR to reference. A 1BR Gold passed last November for $1.99


----------



## Finsadbel

I would suggest using a broker someone has used before with success. We used David Patchanian and he was very knowledgeable  about all properties we were interested in. He let us know at the end of last year that the ELARA wasn’t exercising ROFR and he was right! We picked up an ELARA 5000 Annual Points for $1,000 and it passed ROFR. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panina

cas42021 said:


> Annual 1BR Platinum at SeaWorld for $2000 just failed ROFR. I believe it was submitted to them a week ago. 3rd try, 3rd ROFR exercised. Different property each time. I didn't find out till after the seller accepted my offer, they were including 4600 rescued points, so would have had 9400 point usage for 2019. Would have been a nice trip to Hawaii.
> 
> I just got this added to ROFR.net
> 
> Anyone have any tips for me? Am I just offering too little? I swear I see people getting deals like this or better off eBay, and Hilton waives. What am I missing here?



You can go for an affiliate with no rofr.  Mf for some are higher but if you buy an affiliate that you might use some of the time it is guaranteed.  I got a 4800 point affiliate on eBay for fee, including closing costs and one year mf for free.


----------



## cas42021

Panina said:


> You can go for an affiliate with no rofr.  Mf for some are higher but if you buy an affiliate that you might use some of the time it is guaranteed.  I got a 4800 point affiliate on eBay for fee, including closing costs and one year mf for free.



I tried an affiliate, and although Hilton did not have ROFR, the developer did..and they ended up exercising on it. I do know some affiliates have no ROFR, like Flamingo.

Which one did you get?


----------



## Panina

cas42021 said:


> I tried an affiliate, and although Hilton did not have ROFR, the developer did..and they ended up exercising on it. I do know some affiliates have no ROFR, like Flamingo.
> 
> Which one did you get?


Which affiliate? The affiliates I got with no rofr and no developer to take were, Eagles Nest Marco Island, Surf Club Marco Island and Plantation Beach Club at Indian River.  I also got a mandatory where rofr could be exercised, Anderson Myrtle Beach, was surprised I got it.


----------



## cas42021

Panina said:


> Which affiliate? The affiliates I got with no rofr and no developer to take were, Eagles Nest Marco Island, Surf Club Marco Island and Plantation Beach Club at Indian River.  I also got a mandatory where rofr could be exercised, Anderson Myrtle Beach, was surprised I got it.



Wow!! How many HGV points do you own? That's an impressive portfolio lol I'm just trying to get one ha ha

I was trying to purchase Ocean 22 in SC and the developer exercised ROFR on me.


----------



## Panina

cas42021 said:


> Wow!! How many HGV points do you own? That's an impressive portfolio lol I'm just trying to get one ha ha
> 
> I was trying to purchase Ocean 22 in SC and the developer exercised ROFR on me.


Doesn’t surprise me with Ocean 22, Anderson would be easier.  My Anderson week is 8400 points that I use for trading.  I got for free from eBay the Plantation 4800 pt, from a generous tugger Surf Club worth 3500 points, paid for my Eagles Nest and Surf Club winter flex weeks which can get up 5000-7000 points depending on the week.  I like the affiliates so much that I use them thus the reason I got the Anderson week.


----------



## dayooper

cas42021 said:


> I have heard that, but I have just seen people get this same contract for 4800pt Annual Platinum for $2000 and it passed ROFR. One was at Elara and the other at Anderson.
> 
> The timing may have to be perfect I guess..



I think it depends on the resort. HGVC seems to let more Elara pass then Boulevard. I don’t think they are as aggressive with ROFR at Anderson as they are at other resorts.


----------



## cas42021

Panina said:


> Doesn’t surprise me with Ocean 22, Anderson would be easier.  My Anderson week is 8400 points that I use for trading.  I got for free from eBay the Plantation 4800 pt, from a generous tugger Surf Club worth 3500 points, paid for my Eagles Nest and Surf Club winter flex weeks which can get up 5000-7000 points depending on the week.  I like the affiliates so much that I use them thus the reason I got the Anderson week.



Makes sense. Anderson has relatively low MF's too, which is great!


----------



## cas42021

Finsadbel said:


> I would suggest using a broker someone has used before with success. We used David Patchanian and he was very knowledgeable  about all properties we were interested in. He let us know at the end of last year that the ELARA wasn’t exercising ROFR and he was right! We picked up an ELARA 5000 Annual Points for $1,000 and it passed ROFR. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks! For the last 2 contracts I used a broker. One that is advertised quite a lot on here. In all fairness, the broker did warn that Hilton would most likely exercise on the SeaWorld contract, and they were right.

Even though the purchase price was only $2000, I'd still need to pay around $600 closing costs, $409 transfer fee, $62 estoppel, etc..so total amount was well over $3000. Another reason for the debate on what should be posted on rofr.net


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@cas42021 I am sorry but I am having a hard time feeling sorry for your ROFRs because you are paying well under the rule of thumb - $1 a point plus closing fees. < $3000 is a screaming deal for 4800 platinum points so you should not be surprised (or depressed) that it did not pass.

Perhaps you should consider the poor owner who is at the butt end of your extreme bargain hunting who will get less than the rule of thumb (This could be you someday when you sell.)

And HGVC who wins in the end because you were their tool to perform all of their hard work in negotiating down this owner so they can pick up inventory for next to nothing.

You have two choices:

1) Pay the rule of thumb and get on with your life (and vacations).  You are talking about $2500 difference over a 10 / 20 year life of the property or ($250/$175 a year). Compared to saving tens of thousands on retail, this amount of money is splitting hairs and not worth spending excessive time bargain hunting and missing vacations with my family.

2) Be patient and keep going with lowball offers. Accept that you are bottom-feeding and will get a lot of rejections. One will eventually hit if you are patient but it could take a year or more.  If you have to negotiate such extreme offers because you cannot afford $2500 to get it to market rate, then perhaps you cannot afford a timeshare.


----------



## cas42021

@CalGalTraveler wow, that's pretty judgy of you. First of all, I am not asking anyone to feel sorry for me, nor am I surprised or depressed these didn't pass.

As for the sellers, they were motivated enough to sell at the prices we agreed on, there was very little work, if any, to get to these prices. I feel sorry for no one here, myself included.

This site/forum is for people who want the best deal possible. I have been following long enough to know what a great deal is, and what is a regular deal. I am in the market for a great deal. Trust me, my family and I are not missing out on vacations until I'm a HGVC member. It would be a nice addition to the traveling options we already have in place, but will not be our only option. Is it something I'd like? Yes. Is it something I need? No. Because of that, I will offer what I am comfortable offering until I get what I want. No rush here.

Thanks for your concern about what I can afford, but clearly that's none of your business. I can afford to buy directly from Hilton at retail prices, does that mean I should?

Sorry my situation struck such a nerve with you. You sound like you must have gotten a terrible deal on one of these and still remain bitter about it. Trolling these forums for people who have gotten a great deal or people who are looking for one won't make it any better, I promise.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@cas42021 Nope, no bitterness at all. You sounded surprised in your posts that your deals were ROFRed. Here is a broader context  help you understand what's going on:

Some owners are financially stable, or may be desperate due to life circumstances, and don't care about a few thousand so just want out quickly. They purposefully set a lowball price knowing so that it will attract an offer quickly but know that it will ultimately get ROFRed by HGVC.

Sometimes selling to a resale buyer can take months to close and involve headaches - they would rather sell to HGVC. They don't care as long as a buyer can sign an offer so it gets submitted to ROFR because the price is low enough that they are reasonably certain HGVC will ROFR it and take it off of their hands quickly.  Ebay is one low cost way to do this. So perhaps the owners are accepting your offers with the intent to sell back to HGVC quickly. HGVC also wins because you are doing HGVC negotiation dirty work for free.

In this case you may think you are negotiating a great deal for yourself but both the owner and HGVC are gaming you. Sometimes crumbs fall through the cracks and you end up with a great deal - if you are willing to expend your time trying then that is your choice.

Others are comfortable with the fact that resale buyers save tens of thousands off retail so paying a bit more to get to $1 a point with certainty so they can move on with their life vs. stressing over saving a thousand or two for a 20 year purchase that doesn't move the needle. That's all.


----------



## tombanjo

Slightly off topic, but the irony is, if someone asks HGVC to buy back a unit, they seem to only be willing if the person spends tens of thousands on an "upgrade", which is not really what most sellers have in mind when they want to get out from under a timeshare.  So, buy accepting an offer the seller gets the unit sold in any case, which was their intent. They don't have to accept any offer. In fact, as we all know, people spend thousands on fraudsters in the misbegotten hope of getting out of their units. Whether the buyer is HGVC or the person who makes the offer makes no difference as the unit sells at the price agreed by the seller.


----------



## Finsadbel

cas42021 said:


> Thanks! For the last 2 contracts I used a broker. One that is advertised quite a lot on here. In all fairness, the broker did warn that Hilton would most likely exercise on the SeaWorld contract, and they were right.
> 
> Even though the purchase price was only $2000, I'd still need to pay around $600 closing costs, $409 transfer fee, $62 estoppel, etc..so total amount was well over $3000. Another reason for the debate on what should be posted on rofr.net



I hear ya on all the fees! The only reason I mention David is he was generous with his time and on top of what the market was doing at the time we purchased. Using him as a broker was how we knew what to offer on what property, knowing ahead of time what to expect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

tombanjo said:


> Slightly off topic, but the irony is, if someone asks HGVC to buy back a unit, they seem to only be willing if the person spends tens of thousands on an "upgrade", which is not really what most sellers have in mind when they want to get out from under a timeshare.  So, buy accepting an offer the seller gets the unit sold in any case, which was their intent. They don't have to accept any offer. In fact, as we all know, people spend thousands on fraudsters in the misbegotten hope of getting out of their units. Whether the buyer is HGVC or the person who makes the offer makes no difference as the unit sells at the price agreed by the seller.



HGVC will buy back certain "HGVC owned" properties without an upgrade. If not you can lowball an ROFR sale to move it as described in my prior post if there is ROFR on the property. Some low value units and affiliates they won't buy back and won't upgrade so you will need another exit strategy such as giving it away or selling on the open market.


----------



## hurnik

cas42021 said:


> Thanks! For the last 2 contracts I used a broker. One that is advertised quite a lot on here. In all fairness, the broker did warn that Hilton would most likely exercise on the SeaWorld contract, and they were right.
> 
> Even though the purchase price was only $2000, I'd still need to pay around $600 closing costs, $409 transfer fee, $62 estoppel, etc..so total amount was well over $3000. Another reason for the debate on what should be posted on rofr.net



If you can wait, I'd say keep trying and you'll probably eventually get something.  I'm amazed at many great deals folks have gotten but it may have taken them 2-3 years.  Plus timing it towards the Q3/Q4 of 2019, Hilton will have probably exhausted their ROFR budget as well.  It's all about timing and such (random luck sometimes with eBay auctions or "free" ones that people just want to get rid of).

I'd say you would probably have better luck at around the $4k range, but I know also that with patience, a GREAT deal can be had.

Good luck, and keep reporting back!


----------



## cas42021

hurnik said:


> If you can wait, I'd say keep trying and you'll probably eventually get something.  I'm amazed at many great deals folks have gotten but it may have taken them 2-3 years.  Plus timing it towards the Q3/Q4 of 2019, Hilton will have probably exhausted their ROFR budget as well.  It's all about timing and such (random luck sometimes with eBay auctions or "free" ones that people just want to get rid of).
> 
> I'd say you would probably have better luck at around the $4k range, but I know also that with patience, a GREAT deal can be had.
> 
> Good luck, and keep reporting back!



Thanks @hurnik will do! I have been looking for a few years and am starting to see the trend with timing on certain properties. It's a matter of time before I get the property and point value for the price I want. I will certainly continue to update my progress for those that ate interested.


----------



## cas42021

CalGalTraveler said:


> @cas42021 No bitterness at all. You sounded surprised in your posts that your deals were ROFRed. Here is a broader context to the game to help you understand what's going on:
> 
> Some owners are financially stable and don't care about a few thousand so just want out quickly. They purposefully set a lowball price knowing so that it will attract an offer quickly but know that it will ultimately get ROFRed by HGVC. Sometimes selling to a resale buyer can take months to close and involve headaches - they would rather sell to HGVC. They don't care as long as the buyer can sign an offer because the price is low enough that they are reasonably certain HGVC will ROFR it and take it off of their hands quickly.  Ebay is one low cost way to do this. So perhaps the owners are accepting your offers with the intent to sell back to HGVC quickly. HGVC also wins because you are doing HGVC negotiation dirty work for free.
> 
> In this case you may think you are negotiating a great deal for yourself but both the owner and HGVC are gaming you. Sometimes crumbs fall through the cracks and you end up with a great deal - if you are willing expend your time trying then that is your choice. Others are comfortable with the fact that resale buyers save tens of thousands off retail so paying a bit more to get to $1 a point with certainty so they can move on with their life vs. stressing over saving a thousand or two for a 20 year purchase that doesn't move the needle. That's all.



@CalGalTraveler not surprised at all. I have been following HGVC for several years, just recently starting to get more active at trying to find what I want for a certain price I want to pay. I'm very familiar with the process and why sellers list their contracts low, or negotiate down. They want out.

As for Hilton gaming me, I don't care. When I eventually get what I want for an incredible price it will be worth it. I am working with a team of brokers. If anyone, it's doing them a favor. Most of the sellers are their customers too, so they get their commission either way, whether I buy or Hilton exercises their ROFR. Eventually I'll get what I want. It hardly costs me any time or stress. I think the last 2 deals that fell through cost me 3 emails a piece, and my electronic signature and initials to a contract. Probably 10mins total for each, not even a phone call..so I am good with that..hardly the time expenditure you have exaggerated above.

My main reason for posting my experience was because I know it helps a lot of people here, and they are curious. The only other intent was to see if anyone had insight into ROFR or recent personal experience at similar properties I can draw from as a tip to accomplish what I'm trying to buy. That's all.


----------



## JIMinNC

cas42021 said:


> I have heard that, but I have just seen people get this same contract for 4800pt Annual Platinum for $2000 and it passed ROFR. One was at Elara and the other at Anderson.
> 
> The timing may have to be perfect I guess..



As others have noted, some properties are easier to get through ROFR because HGVC may bee less willing to exercise at some resorts.

Another situation that may allow some seemingly low ball offers to pass, particularly with eBay sellers, is the practice of some eBay sellers who charge the selling owner big upfront fees to sell their timeshare. These sellers then may fold that upfront fee into what is submitted to HGVC, so if a selling owner paid a $2000 up front fee, and you offer the eBay seller $2000, they submit a price of $4000 to HGVC. I don't have direct experience with a transaction like that, but have read here on TUG some eBay sellers do this.


----------



## Brian_F

cas42021 said:


> Annual 1BR Platinum at SeaWorld for $2000 just failed ROFR. I believe it was submitted to them a week ago. 3rd try, 3rd ROFR exercised. Different property each time. I didn't find out till after the seller accepted my offer, they were including 4600 rescued points, so would have had 9400 point usage for 2019. Would have been a nice trip to Hawaii.
> 
> I just got this added to ROFR.net
> 
> Anyone have any tips for me? Am I just offering too little? I swear I see people getting deals like this or better off eBay, and Hilton waives. What am I missing here?



If you want Hawaii try Bay Club.  It’s an affiliate so no ROFR and they go for next to nothing on eBay.  Maintenance fees are a little higher but factor in what you save up front and I think it balances out.  I was looking for an EOY and got a 1 bdrm for $99 sell price and $350 total with closing.  I have to option to join HGVC after it closes $399 + $176 club dues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_F

I don’t think anyone (excluding brokers) puts a timeshare on eBay looking to make money and if it’s a no reserve auction they are just trying to unload it.  If the seller is worried about getting low balled they put a reserve price on it.  Otherwise I think they realize people are going to try to get it for nothing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tombanjo

Well it's official, My new Hilton Club New York has shown up in my account. it was $9,500 plus closing and fees. 5,000 points which is the silver season 1 bedroom. It came with 5000 2018 points the owners saved to 2019 as a bit of a bonus. The 2017 points disappeared, which is annoying, but how it ended up. The points range from 4100 to 12000, so right next to the bottom of the scale, but ok with me. Looking at the history, it was sold in 2015 for 39K. Neither the estoppel nor the deed mention RTU. How can I verify that this deed is in perpetuity and not 2032 ?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

tombanjo said:


> Well it's official, My new Hilton Club New York has shown up in my account. it was $9,500 plus closing and fees. 5,000 points which is the silver season 1 bedroom. It came with 5000 2018 points the owners saved to 2019 as a bit of a bonus. The 2017 points disappeared, which is annoying, but how it ended up. The points range from 4100 to 12000, so right next to the bottom of the scale, but ok with me. Looking at the history, it was sold in 2015 for 39K. Neither the estoppel nor the deed mention RTU. How can I verify that this deed is in perpetuity and not 2032 ?



Congrats! That's a fantastic price for NYC. Did it pass through ROFR before Dec 31 2018 or this year?  Curious to see if it passed because of end of year ROFR budget depleted (Nov/Dec), or whether they are gearing up for new Quin sales and expect an excess of NYC trade-ins for Quin purchases.


----------



## tombanjo

Passed 11/17/18 took over 30 days as well. They made the sellers pay to bank the points, which is ok for me.


----------



## MrPipman

I purchase 7000 annual Platinum points at the Bay Cub on the Big Island for $5000 and 12,900 annual Platinum points at King's Land for $16000 both in December 2018 both were passed.


----------



## Magus

"Pending 7k points 2b/2ba Plat Vegas on the Boulevard 873MF @ $5,750 + MF reimbursement and 5k points Gold 2b/2ba SeaWorld @ $1,950 + MF reimbursement (+3800 carryover points). Will let you know how these go. Fingers crossed, especially the first one."

Update - Seaworld cleared in less than 2 weeks. On the Boulevard failed on 2/11 with HGV exercising ROFR. Looks like I'll be back on the market for a second unit.


----------



## Panina

Magus said:


> "Pending 7k points 2b/2ba Plat Vegas on the Boulevard 873MF @ $5,750 + MF reimbursement and 5k points Gold 2b/2ba SeaWorld @ $1,950 + MF reimbursement (+3800 carryover points). Will let you know how these go. Fingers crossed, especially the first one."
> 
> Update - Seaworld cleared in less than 2 weeks. On the Boulevard failed on 2/11 with HGV exercising ROFR. Looks like I'll be back on the market for a second unit.


Make sure to add them to rofr.net.  Congratulations on the first one.


----------



## Mr Smith

Just passed ROFR for a Lagoon Tower, Platinum 1 BR Plus (EOY) for $5,100.  Excited to be able to book in summer when the kid is out of school!  Thanks to the HGVC Tug group for aiding in my research.


----------



## Panina

Mr Smith said:


> Just passed ROFR for a Lagoon Tower, Platinum 1 BR Plus (EOY) for $5,100.  Excited to be able to book in summer when the kid is out of school!  Thanks to the HGVC Tug group for aiding in my research.


Congratulations and welcome to tug.


----------



## cas42021

Mr Smith said:


> Just passed ROFR for a Lagoon Tower, Platinum 1 BR Plus (EOY) for $5,100.  Excited to be able to book in summer when the kid is out of school!  Thanks to the HGVC Tug group for aiding in my research.


Congrats!


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Mr Smith said:


> Just passed ROFR for a Lagoon Tower, Platinum 1 BR Plus (EOY) for $5,100.  Excited to be able to book in summer when the kid is out of school!  Thanks to the HGVC Tug group for aiding in my research.



Congrats on a great deal. We love Lagoon Tower.


----------



## Mr Smith

Thanks to all.  This has really been a helpful forum.  Everyone seems to be willing to help/share information in a positive way.  Not typical of most forums I have used.  

My parents bought a HGVC timeshare over 10 years ago and have loved it.  Timeshares tend have a negative connotation and I think HGVC is one of the few that has good value.  

Keep updating ROFR.net as much as possible as it helps see the trending values of each property.  It would be nice if they added a sort feature for the season and unit type after the resort is selected.  This way it would be easier to compare the same unit types.  If not, it is still extremely useful and am glad someone is taking on that tedious task.


----------



## gamewarden44

ROFR passed at HGVC Las Vegas at the Flamingo 4800 annual pts 1BR Platinum season - for $2750. Was told by agent this ROFR are not exercised at this resort by HGVC. On to the transfer.


----------



## Bailey#1

gamewarden44 said:


> ROFR passed at HGVC Las Vegas at the Flamingo 4800 annual pts 1BR Platinum season - for $2750. Was told by agent this ROFR are not exercised at this resort by HGVC. On to the transfer.


The Flamingo is very nice, congratulations!


----------



## dayooper

gamewarden44 said:


> ROFR passed at HGVC Las Vegas at the Flamingo 4800 annual pts 1BR Platinum season - for $2750. Was told by agent this ROFR are not exercised at this resort by HGVC. On to the transfer.



Yup, The Flamingo was the first resort HGVC built. They did not write ROFR into the deeds there. They started writing that into the deeds when they built their next resort (Sea World). You can get some really nice deals on the Flamingo as the price negotiated will get you the interval.

From one Flamingo owner to another, congrats on the purchase!


----------



## gamewarden44

dayooper said:


> Yup, The Flamingo was the first resort HGVC built. They did not write ROFR into the deeds there. They started writing that into the deeds when they built their next resort (Sea World). You can get some really nice deals on the Flamingo as the price negotiated will get you the interval.
> 
> From one Flamingo owner to another, congrats on the purchase!


   Thank you! 1 question, do I need to get me a pink tuxedo?


----------



## holdaer

Hey, check out shinesty.com for crazy party suits.  Pink Suits, Flamingo suits, etc.


----------



## WhatTheDogSaid

Just bought 7800 annual points, Elara one BR Grand Plus, Platinum week. $7500 sales price plus closing @ $475, plus HGVC transfer fee @ $409, plus broker fee @ $125, plus 2019 points, taxes and maintenance @ $888.  (No HGVC Club fees as we are already owners @ the LV Boulevard.)

Excepting the first year annual fees that’s $8509 out the door with a full tank and new wipers and tires and the air freshener tree thingy which I will definitely dispose of responsibly because it makes the dog sneeze. 

This is attractive to us as we plan on holding our ownership for 20+ years, so having low annual fees is key. Thank you Diane. 

Next stop: www.rofr.net


----------



## Mr Smith

WhatTheDogSaid said:


> Just bought 7800 annual points, Elara one BR Grand Plus, Platinum week. $7500 sales price plus closing @ $475, plus HGVC transfer fee @ $409, plus broker fee @ $125, plus 2019 points, taxes and maintenance @ $888.  (No HGVC Club fees as we are already owners @ the LV Boulevard.)
> 
> Excepting the first year annual fees that’s $8509 out the door with a full tank and new wipers and tires and the air freshener tree thingy which I will definitely dispose of responsibly because it makes the dog sneeze.
> 
> This is attractive to us as we plan on holding our ownership for 20+ years, so having low annual fees is key. Thank you Diane.
> 
> Next stop: www.rofr.net



Congratulations!  I just bought the same unit at the same price.  I think it is one of the best units in the hgvc system.   You get more points than the average 2br yet you pay maintenance on a 1br.  At just over .11 per point the long run justifies a higher purchase price.  It actually becomes cheaper than some of the free units over a ten year overall cost per point.   On top of that, it is a great resort to own at center strip.


----------



## dayooper

WhatTheDogSaid said:


> Just bought 7800 annual points, Elara one BR Grand Plus, Platinum week. $7500 sales price plus closing @ $475, plus HGVC transfer fee @ $409, plus broker fee @ $125, plus 2019 points, taxes and maintenance @ $888.  (No HGVC Club fees as we are already owners @ the LV Boulevard.)
> 
> Excepting the first year annual fees that’s $8509 out the door with a full tank and new wipers and tires and the air freshener tree thingy which I will definitely dispose of responsibly because it makes the dog sneeze.
> 
> This is attractive to us as we plan on holding our ownership for 20+ years, so having low annual fees is key. Thank you Diane.
> 
> Next stop: www.rofr.net



Very nice buy! Congrats!


----------



## bizaro86

I just had HGVC exercise ROFR on a week 51 2 bedroom at Kohala Suites. Price was $1495 for an EOY deed.


----------



## Smclaugh99

Smclaugh99 said:


> Well, it may be 3 for 3.  It’s been about six weeks since they sent out the ROFR to Hilton. The person at the title company emailed me this week that “we are able to proceed with the deeding for the West 57th transaction”.  I’m trying to get exact confirmation but I think that means that Hilton did not exercise ROFR. I’m not getting my hopes up until I see it with my own eyes and the deed is finalized. It makes no sense for them not to buy back because they sell similar package for $90-100k.
> 
> Sean


Update on my 2 transactions through EBay. I purchased Kingsland 14.4k 2br platinum for $10290 in late July 2018 from Discount Properties. I then bought 10,500 double platinum week at West57 for $7680 from KBTravel. Each purchase (via AmEx) went to VPTitle to complete the transfers. The initial email said the entire process takes (on average) 12-16 weeks. I was diligent about emailing the person at VPTitle to inquire about status, esp the ROFR. Supposedly everything passed and I thought the hardest part was done. Then it dragged on. Every couple of weeks she would say it’s in various phases (deed/title search). At one point, they were waiting on death certificate to clear a deed. The delays were blamed on Hawaii and NY being slow around the holidays. Yada yada. Needless to say, I was skeptical. I demanded the Estoppels and (after a delay), finally got them and they seemed legit. In late January, she excitedly said the newly recorded deeds were submitted to Hilton. After a month, I called Hilton and they had no record. The Hawaii and NY websites (which are chock full of info) had no record of this. 

I threatened to submit fraud claim and contact the BBB and now VPTitle said that the delay is due to Sellers pulling the LPOA and canceling the transfers. As of yesterday, (supposedly) money will go back to AmEx. 

I’m pretty sure the whole thing is a scam. I posted the details as a cautionary tale. If it sounds too good to be true, it usually is. I’m going to delete my entries in the ROFR.net database. 

Sean


----------



## taterhed

Smclaugh99 said:


> Update on my 2 transactions through EBay. I purchased Kingsland 14.4k 2br platinum for $10290 in late July 2018 from Discount Properties. I then bought 10,500 double platinum week at West57 for $7680 from KBTravel. Each purchase (via AmEx) went to VPTitle to complete the transfers. The initial email said the entire process takes (on average) 12-16 weeks. I was diligent about emailing the person at VPTitle to inquire about status, esp the ROFR. Supposedly everything passed and I thought the hardest part was done. Then it dragged on. Every couple of weeks she would say it’s in various phases (deed/title search). At one point, they were waiting on death certificate to clear a deed. The delays were blamed on Hawaii and NY being slow around the holidays. Yada yada. Needless to say, I was skeptical. I demanded the Estoppels and (after a delay), finally got them and they seemed legit. In late January, she excitedly said the newly recorded deeds were submitted to Hilton. After a month, I called Hilton and they had no record. The Hawaii and NY websites (which are chock full of info) had no record of this.
> 
> I threatened to submit fraud claim and contact the BBB and now VPTitle said that the delay is due to Sellers pulling the LPOA and canceling the transfers. As of yesterday, (supposedly) money will go back to AmEx.
> 
> I’m pretty sure the whole thing is a scam. I posted the details as a cautionary tale. If it sounds too good to be true, it usually is. I’m going to delete my entries in the ROFR.net database.
> 
> Sean



Sorry for your troubles.
Sometimes.....it really does pay to spend a little extra with a known entity.
Glad the money is coming back.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Sean, sorry to hear about your issues. Glad you will get your money back.  May not have been a scam.  It sounds like someone died, and the executor/family mistakenly gave LPOV to these discounters. The discounters then put a cut rate price on the deeds to sell quickly. When the family found out how little they would receive for the sale or perhaps researched the true value they contested the LPOA.

OTOH it could be a scam because I was surprised when you indicated that the NYC deeds passed ROFR.

Thanks for sharing your story (I know it's painful) and for updating the ROFR database.  This is truly helping others and we now know not to deal with items posted by Discount Properties and KBTravel on eBay and not to use VPTitle for transfers.


----------



## GT75

Smclaugh99 said:


> I’m pretty sure the whole thing is a scam. I posted the details as a cautionary tale. If it sounds too good to be true, it usually is. I’m going to delete my entries in the ROFR.net database.



Sorry to hear about this.   I will log into rofr and delete the entries for you later today.   Thanks for the update.


----------



## tombanjo

$7680 for 10,500 points at W57th would never pass ROFR. ROFR is by contract 30 days. So after 30 days from signed contract you should have an answer. If the problem was ownership was clouded by a death that is a different issue.


----------



## Pathways

CalGalTraveler said:


> May not have been a scam



TUG threads have NUMEROUS examples of these entities and their scams.  The EBAY names churn but VPTitle and the individuals involved don't change. Hard to believe AMEX still allows their merchant terminal to remain active.  Note the V/MC charge as an option is gone...

Scam, scam , scam.....

If the EBAY ad has Tennessee as the seller's state... beware

Thank goodness Smclaugh99 used AMEX. One tugger only got their money back after getting the local police dept to make a visit.  Sadly, one can only assume the money they got back was procured from another unsuspecting client.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

It would be nice to see a compiled list of these scam entities and patterns from the thread data to help future buyers similar to how TUG lists MF by property, or property descriptions and link datapoints to them. (HT to @GT75 for a great job on this).

You can search the TUG thread but sometimes things are buried in the details. For example, @Pathways comment on Tennessee as a pattern would not come up easily on a thread search.


----------



## bevans

I had the same experience with VPTitle a couple of years ago and received the runaround until I threatened to charge back with Amex. Having then heard nothing new from them to squash my fears I contested two days before charge back period was up. Like the previous member said deal carefully with any entity from Tenn as they change names frequently. I also do not understand why Amex keeps them as a merchant after all their charge backs and poor management or questionable business practices.


----------



## Pathways

CalGalTraveler said:


> It would be nice to see a compiled list of these scam entities and patterns from the thread data to help future buyers similar to how TUG lists MF by property, or property descriptions and link datapoints to them. (HT to @GT75 for a great job on this).



Note I tried to word my post carefully.  I too would love a list, but compiling such even with testament from numerous 'victims'  could really open people up to legal action from a scammer with deep pockets.

How about a "Possible Scams" sticky that points to all the threads where these issues are discussed?


----------



## rtp

I just passed ROFR in under 3 weeks. I bought from JJtimeshare.com and they use Resort Closings in Montana. So far process has been smooth. I have listed it in ROFR.net

Elara 2 bedroom platinum 8400 pts annual for $6000. MF are $1190.62


----------



## dayooper

rtp said:


> I just passed ROFR in under 3 weeks. I bought from JJtimeshare.com and they use Resort Closings in Montana. So far process has been smooth. I have listed it in ROFR.net
> 
> Elara 2 bedroom platinum 8400 pts annual for $6000. MF are $1190.62



Nice purchase. $.71 a point. I think the previous report of HGVC not exercising ROFR at Elara are correct. I guess they need as many people as possible paying MF’s in 1500 unit resort.

Please add to rofr.net


----------



## cas42021

rtp said:


> I just passed ROFR in under 3 weeks. I bought from JJtimeshare.com and they use Resort Closings in Montana. So far process has been smooth. I have listed it in ROFR.net
> 
> Elara 2 bedroom platinum 8400 pts annual for $6000. MF are $1190.62


Great deal


----------



## junk

rtp said:


> I just passed ROFR in under 3 weeks. I bought from JJtimeshare.com and they use Resort Closings in Montana. So far process has been smooth. I have listed it in ROFR.net
> 
> Elara 2 bedroom platinum 8400 pts annual for $6000. MF are $1190.62



Great deal!!


----------



## csodjd

Just passed, Lagoon Tower (Waikiki), 2-BR Oceanfront, 9600 pt, at $29k. Submitted March 4, notified March 26. Not necessarily a great deal, but there aren't a lot of those available and it's what my wife wanted.


----------



## JIMinNC

csodjd said:


> Just passed, Lagoon Tower (Waikiki), 2-BR Oceanfront, 9600 pt, at $29k. Submitted March 4, notified March 26. Not necessarily a great deal, but there aren't a lot of those available and it's what my wife wanted.



Congrats! We loved Lagoon when we were there a little over a month ago.

Just a curiosity, is a 2BR Premier at Lagoon so hard to book in Club season that it warrants spending $29K to book as a home resort when you could buy the same number of points in Orlando or Vegas for $8K or so? I assume it must be or you wouldn't have spent that much. I know we had no issue booking a 1BR Plus at Lagoon when the Club Season opened (for the last three nights of Presidents Day week even), but that was only a three night booking and was not a "top of the food chain" unit like a 2BR Premier.


----------



## csodjd

JIMinNC said:


> Congrats! We loved Lagoon when we were there a little over a month ago.
> 
> Just a curiosity, is a 2BR Premier at Lagoon so hard to book in Club season that it warrants spending $29K to book as a home resort when you could buy the same number of points in Orlando or Vegas for $8K or so? I assume it must be or you wouldn't have spent that much. I know we had no issue booking a 1BR Plus at Lagoon when the Club Season opened (for the last three nights of Presidents Day week even), but that was only a three night booking and was not a "top of the food chain" unit like a 2BR Premier.


Its a fair question for which I don't have a perfect answer. I'm sure the answer is that it depends on time of year. We still have a daughter with a bit of high school and college to go, so spring breaks and summer remain the primary times for a bit longer. There are a very limited number of the ocean front rooms at Lagoon Tower, just two per floor. So this takes that issue off the table. I just looked and there isn't a week available right now until December 10. In fact, hardly even a day.


----------



## JIMinNC

csodjd said:


> Its a fair question for which I don't have a perfect answer. I'm sure the answer is that it depends on time of year. We still have a daughter with a bit of high school and college to go, so spring breaks and summer remain the primary times for a bit longer. There are a very limited number of the ocean front rooms at Lagoon Tower, just two per floor. So this takes that issue off the table. I just looked and there isn't a week available right now until December 10. In fact, hardly even a day.



Makes sense. I've always read on TUG that Lagoon Tower is very hard to book in Club season and if you have narrow travel windows you should own there. Based on those stories, I was concerned about how hard it might be to book the three nights we were wanting for our trip we took last month, and was actually surprised how easy it was to book what we needed when the window opened last spring. But as I said above, what we were trying to book was not something that would have the same supply/demand dynamics as a 2BR OF. Congrats again!


----------



## csodjd

JIMinNC said:


> Makes sense. I've always read on TUG that Lagoon Tower is very hard to book in Club season and if you have narrow travel windows you should own there. Based on those stories, I was concerned about how hard it might be to book the three nights we were wanting for our trip we took last month, and was actually surprised how easy it was to book what we needed when the window opened last spring. But as I said above, what we were trying to book was not something that would have the same supply/demand dynamics as a 2BR OF. Congrats again!


I have not noticed any particular challenges to using points for the 1-br and 2-br ocean view rooms, especially right at that 9-month window, and at the prime times of spring break and August (big travel time for those in Japan).


----------



## Magus

HGV Elara - 2 Bedroom Plus, Platinum, 9600 Annual Points for $1,190 MF cleared for $8k purchase price, plus ~$600 in closing costs ex HGV fees on 3/26. Just added to rofr.net as well.


----------



## dayooper

Magus said:


> HGV Elara - 2 Bedroom Plus, Platinum, 9600 Annual Points for $1,190 MF cleared for $8k purchase price, plus ~$600 in closing costs ex HGV fees on 3/26. Just added to rofr.net as well.



Congrats!


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@Magus Congrats on great deal!  Does your closing cost of $600 include the separate HGVC transfer fee? Where did you find it?


----------



## Magus

CalGalTraveler said:


> @Magus Congrats on great deal!  Does your closing cost of $600 include the separate HGVC transfer fee? Where did you find it?



Thanks! No, $600 is the brokers fees, plus all the normal HGV fees ($409/$609; already paid club dues) - will be like $9,600 counting all the normal HGV fees and broker fees. My broker that I used on the one that had ROFR exercised I mentioned previously had a seller looking to unload a handful of 7k+ point locations in a short period of time (divorce or something). I was expecting Hilton to exercise ROFR but pleasantly surprised they did not.


----------



## Hsahota1

HGV Boulevard - 3400 pts EOY odd year with $634 MF passed for $430. Seller picked up closing/transfer fees as well as MF for this year. Rofr updated. Thanks!


----------



## terces

I see there is a report by DanY on the rofr Experiences page of a 2 bdrm platinum on the Boulevard that passed on 5/6/2019 for $6,900, but I don't see a thread here at all for it.  The agent I am going through says that HGVC is exercising above $10,000 for this 2 bdrm Platinum Boulevard unit.  Is DanY around and can you confirm, was this just an offer that you had made that never closed or did it in fact pass at $6,900.  I also see one from 12/1/2018, same unit reported by "HS" that passed at $6,100.  Are these sales confirmed? The agent I am using is well known here and reputable and I am just wondering why I am getting such different stories.


----------



## Mr Smith

terces said:


> I see there is a report by DanY on the rofr Experiences page of a 2 bdrm platinum on the Boulevard that passed on 5/6/2019 for $6,900, but I don't see a thread here at all for it.  The agent I am going through says that HGVC is exercising above $10,000 for this 2 bdrm Platinum Boulevard unit.  Is DanY around and can you confirm, was this just an offer that you had made that never closed or did it in fact pass at $6,900.  I also see one from 12/1/2018, same unit reported by "HS" that passed at $6,100.  Are these sales confirmed? The agent I am using is well known here and reputable and I am just wondering why I am getting such different stories.




The deals are likely real.  HGVC resale typically sell at $1/pt.  10k for a 7,000 point deed is more than usual.   I closed on an Elara unit late last year for 7,800 points for $7,500. Elara is reported to not be exercising ROFR so possibly you can get a better deal there.  I believe Flamingo never exercised ROFR.


----------



## terces

I've read back on this thread and it appears that not all sales that are reported on the rofr Experiences are "apples to apples" in that sometimes other fees are added to bring the total price up to a level that passes.  For instance one post mentioned that resellers sometimes charge an upfront fee of several thousand dollars and add that on to the sale price so that it has a higher face price to clear rofr, so I'm just trying to understand if these posts can be taken at face value or if there are other factors.  It would be nice to see a post that coincides with them but I cannot see these two sellers in any posts on this thread, so just wondering where the info comes from and if it is reliable.


----------



## Mr Smith

As this site has the public sharing information it will be tough to verify every transaction and get everyone to post all the information the same way. 

The $1/point I believe is before closing costs.  For example, I agreed to $7,500 purchase price but still had to pay around $1,000 in closing costs and another $609 to HCVC to transfer the deed to my account.  However, the unit I bought is a higher demand unit because it is 7,800 points for a one bedroom, meaning it will have cheaper maintenance fees than a 2 br.  If you look long enough you can get a cheaper price on a 7,000 unit with 2 br maintenance fees. 

The decision which unit to buy is dependent on how long you plan to keep it, IMHO.  The longer you intend to keep it (10+ years) you will pay more in maintenance fees.


----------



## dayooper

terces said:


> I've read back on this thread and it appears that not all sales that are reported on the rofr Experiences are "apples to apples" in that sometimes other fees are added to bring the total price up to a level that passes.  For instance one post mentioned that resellers sometimes charge an upfront fee of several thousand dollars and add that on to the sale price so that it has a higher face price to clear rofr, so I'm just trying to understand if these posts can be taken at face value or if there are other factors.  It would be nice to see a post that coincides with them but I cannot see these two sellers in any posts on this thread, so just wondering where the info comes from and if it is reliable.



Many of those fees that are added are from postcard or eBay resellers that use the upfront cost sellers pay to bring up the total.  A reputable broker doesn’t charge huge upfront fees so they wouldn’t put that in the cost. When you see units passing for a few dollars or a couple of thousand for a desired unit, those probably use upfront fees to make it work.

As stated above, around a dollar a point would get you most units, especially 2 bedroom platinum. Many times, those that are sold at the end of the year may go lower, but $10,000 would be overkill. The more money a broker sells a unit for, the more they put in their bank account. These brokers, while reputable, work for the sellers, so they will try and get as much as they can out of you.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Be aware that the brokers are representing the seller and their goal is to get top dollar for their client.


----------



## GT75

terces said:


> The agent I am using is well known here and reputable and I am just wondering why I am getting such different stories.



My suggestion is to offer what you are willing (and would be happy with) to pay.   I wouldn't let the broker make you offer more.    Also, remember that there will be another HGVC TS to purchase, if this one falls through (assuming that you can wait).


----------



## Panina

terces said:


> I see there is a report by DanY on the rofr Experiences page of a 2 bdrm platinum on the Boulevard that passed on 5/6/2019 for $6,900, but I don't see a thread here at all for it.  The agent I am going through says that HGVC is exercising above $10,000 for this 2 bdrm Platinum Boulevard unit.  Is DanY around and can you confirm, was this just an offer that you had made that never closed or did it in fact pass at $6,900.  I also see one from 12/1/2018, same unit reported by "HS" that passed at $6,100.  Are these sales confirmed? The agent I am using is well known here and reputable and I am just wondering why I am getting such different stories.


These sales are not confirmed.  We all voluntarily add them. Sometimes one can go through at a lower price but be aware the rofr.net prices can reflect different pieces of a price.  Some do not include closing costs, some do. Some might have purchased on ebay and report what they pay but that doesn’t include fees that are paid to the lister from the seller.  The variables can make the difference.


----------



## CherBear

Dumb question....when it says PASSED does that mean Hilton refused to buy back from the owner??


----------



## terces

CherBear said:


> Dumb question....when it says PASSED does that mean Hilton refused to buy back from the owner??


That is a possibility I suppose, but on face value it means a buyer and a seller agreed on a purchase / sale price between them and HGVC said "heh I'll take that off our hands now that you have done all the hard work of negotiating a fire sale price"


----------



## dayooper

CherBear said:


> Dumb question....when it says PASSED does that mean Hilton refused to buy back from the owner??



Yes, HGVC declined to purchase it back. ROFR was not exercised.

Not a dumb question, someone else might


----------



## csodjd

Mr Smith said:


> As this site has the public sharing information it will be tough to verify every transaction and get everyone to post all the information the same way.
> 
> The $1/point I believe is before closing costs.  For example, I agreed to $7,500 purchase price but still had to pay around $1,000 in closing costs and another $609 to HCVC to transfer the deed to my account.  However, the unit I bought is a higher demand unit because it is 7,800 points for a one bedroom, meaning it will have cheaper maintenance fees than a 2 br.  If you look long enough you can get a cheaper price on a 7,000 unit with 2 br maintenance fees.
> 
> The decision which unit to buy is dependent on how long you plan to keep it, IMHO.  The longer you intend to keep it (10+ years) you will pay more in maintenance fees.


And also, importantly, whether you plan to use the POINTS or use as your home week. If you're looking largely at Home Week usage, you need to get the room you want, even if that means higher MF. If you're after points than absolutely go with the lower MF.


----------



## nobodyhasthisname2

We offered on a 7000pt annual platinum unit on Paradise on May 3rd. $7500 including this years points without having to reimburse maintenance fees. 
Just found out that Hilton waived ROFR today.

I figured it would go through based on the ROFR website, of course the broker “thought it could go either way”.

I am so excited to get access to the website and start planning our next vacation. We usually travel during off peak times, and there’s only two of us so I’m thinking we can make very good use of our points!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper

nobodyhasthisname2 said:


> We offered on a 7000pt annual platinum unit on Paradise on May 3rd. $7500 including this years points without having to reimburse maintenance fees.
> Just found out that Hilton waived ROFR today.
> 
> I figured it would go through based on the ROFR website, of course the broker “thought it could go either way”.
> 
> I am so excited to get access to the website and start planning our next vacation. We usually travel during off peak times, and there’s only two of us so I’m thinking we can make very good use of our points!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats! Nice price and great MF’s.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

nobodyhasthisname2 said:


> We offered on a 7000pt annual platinum unit on Paradise on May 3rd. $7500 including this years points without having to reimburse maintenance fees.
> Just found out that Hilton waived ROFR today.
> 
> I figured it would go through based on the ROFR website, of course the broker “thought it could go either way”.
> 
> I am so excited to get access to the website and start planning our next vacation. We usually travel during off peak times, and there’s only two of us so I’m thinking we can make very good use of our points!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats on your purchase. Did the buyer or the seller pay the transaction fees?


----------



## nobodyhasthisname2

CalGalTraveler said:


> Congrats on your purchase. Did the buyer or the seller pay the transaction fees?



We paid the transaction fees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terces

nobodyhasthisname2 said:


> We offered on a 7000pt annual platinum unit on Paradise on May 3rd. $7500 including this years points without having to reimburse maintenance fees.
> Just found out that Hilton waived ROFR today.
> 
> I figured it would go through based on the ROFR website, of course the broker “thought it could go either way”.
> 
> I am so excited to get access to the website and start planning our next vacation. We usually travel during off peak times, and there’s only two of us so I’m thinking we can make very good use of our points!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you buy it through a broker?  is so could you let me know which one?

Also is Paradise an affiliate?

What are the MF's on that unit?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

terces said:


> Did you buy it through a broker?  is so could you let me know which one?
> 
> Also is Paradise an affiliate?
> 
> What are the MF's on that unit?



Paradise is a full HGVC resort and is not an affiliate. "*FEPS*" Vegas Resorts are desireable because the 7k+ units have a good ratio of MF/point at around $1000 or less.

*F*lamingo
*E*lara
*P*aradise
*S*trip (blvd)


----------



## terces

nobodyhasthisname2 said:


> We offered on a 7000pt annual platinum unit on Paradise on May 3rd. $7500 including this years points without having to reimburse maintenance fees.
> Just found out that Hilton waived ROFR today.
> 
> I figured it would go through based on the ROFR website, of course the broker “thought it could go either way”.
> 
> I am so excited to get access to the website and start planning our next vacation. We usually travel during off peak times, and there’s only two of us so I’m thinking we can make very good use of our points!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you let me know where you came across this listing or the name of the broker?


----------



## nobodyhasthisname2

terces said:


> Could you let me know where you came across this listing or the name of the broker?



Yes, I'll message you the info!


----------



## DK3

I was able to close last month on a HGVC on the Boulevard. Gold season 5800 points for $2500. Maintenance fees plus taxes were $878 last year. I also received 2019 points without reimbursing the maintenance fees. It is my 3rd Hilton resale plus an EOY Hyatt and a Sheraton property so I think it is time to stop.


----------



## Leadfoot

We just got notice today that the deed transfer is complete. 

Platinum Season 7,000 points annually.  Our home resort is Tuscany Village in Orlando.  We paid $1,935.00 (purchase price $1,526 plus resort transfer fee $409).  Annual maintenance fees are $1,289 (MF + RE Taxes).  We do not get to use it until 2020.

Purchase agreement signed on Jun 14.  Hilton signed the waiver on Jun 21.  Deed transfer completed on July 22.

I did a lot of research before buying and feel like we got a good deal.  Our MFs may be a little high, but the purchase price was significantly lower than $1/point.  We are excited to start using HGVC.  This is our first timeshare.  We plan to use the 7,000 points in the Gold weeks for a 1 bedroom, so we should be able to get 2 full weeks out of our purchase.  Our son visits a waterski coach in Florida every year, so 2 weeks in Orlando works out great for us.


----------



## csodjd

Leadfoot said:


> We just got notice today that the deed transfer is complete.
> 
> Platinum Season 7,000 points annually.  Our home resort is Tuscany Village in Orlando.  We paid $1,935.00 (purchase price $1,526 plus resort transfer fee $409).  Annual maintenance fees are $1,289 (MF + RE Taxes).  We do not get to use it until 2020.
> 
> Purchase agreement signed on Jun 14.  Hilton signed the waiver on Jun 21.  Deed transfer completed on July 22.
> 
> I did a lot of research before buying and feel like we got a good deal.  Our MFs may be a little high, but the purchase price was significantly lower than $1/point.  We are excited to start using HGVC.  This is our first timeshare.  We plan to use the 7,000 points in the Gold weeks for a 1 bedroom, so we should be able to get 2 full weeks out of our purchase.  Our son visits a waterski coach in Florida every year, so 2 weeks in Orlando works out great for us.


Good buy. That’ll even get you 7-8 days of a 1-bedroom ocean view in Waikiki! Would cost you 10x to buy those same points with that as your home week.


----------



## JIMinNC

Leadfoot said:


> We just got notice today that the deed transfer is complete.
> 
> Platinum Season 7,000 points annually.  Our home resort is Tuscany Village in Orlando.  We paid $1,935.00 (purchase price $1,526 plus resort transfer fee $409).  Annual maintenance fees are $1,289 (MF + RE Taxes).  We do not get to use it until 2020.
> 
> Purchase agreement signed on Jun 14.  Hilton signed the waiver on Jun 21.  Deed transfer completed on July 22.
> 
> I did a lot of research before buying and feel like we got a good deal.  Our MFs may be a little high, but the purchase price was significantly lower than $1/point.  We are excited to start using HGVC.  This is our first timeshare.  We plan to use the 7,000 points in the Gold weeks for a 1 bedroom, so we should be able to get 2 full weeks out of our purchase.  Our son visits a waterski coach in Florida every year, so 2 weeks in Orlando works out great for us.



From where did you buy that? Was it an eBay purchase?


----------



## dayooper

Leadfoot said:


> We just got notice today that the deed transfer is complete.
> 
> Platinum Season 7,000 points annually.  Our home resort is Tuscany Village in Orlando.  We paid $1,935.00 (purchase price $1,526 plus resort transfer fee $409).  Annual maintenance fees are $1,289 (MF + RE Taxes).  We do not get to use it until 2020.
> 
> Purchase agreement signed on Jun 14.  Hilton signed the waiver on Jun 21.  Deed transfer completed on July 22.
> 
> I did a lot of research before buying and feel like we got a good deal.  Our MFs may be a little high, but the purchase price was significantly lower than $1/point.  We are excited to start using HGVC.  This is our first timeshare.  We plan to use the 7,000 points in the Gold weeks for a 1 bedroom, so we should be able to get 2 full weeks out of our purchase.  Our son visits a waterski coach in Florida every year, so 2 weeks in Orlando works out great for us.



Nice deal and the transfer was fast. Who did you use to transfer?

A favor, please enter this into rofr.net


----------



## mjm1

Leadfoot said:


> We just got notice today that the deed transfer is complete.
> 
> Platinum Season 7,000 points annually.  Our home resort is Tuscany Village in Orlando.  We paid $1,935.00 (purchase price $1,526 plus resort transfer fee $409).  Annual maintenance fees are $1,289 (MF + RE Taxes).  We do not get to use it until 2020.
> 
> Purchase agreement signed on Jun 14.  Hilton signed the waiver on Jun 21.  Deed transfer completed on July 22.
> 
> I did a lot of research before buying and feel like we got a good deal.  Our MFs may be a little high, but the purchase price was significantly lower than $1/point.  We are excited to start using HGVC.  This is our first timeshare.  We plan to use the 7,000 points in the Gold weeks for a 1 bedroom, so we should be able to get 2 full weeks out of our purchase.  Our son visits a waterski coach in Florida every year, so 2 weeks in Orlando works out great for us.



Congratulations! That is a fast closing and transfer process. 

We recently bought our first HGVC and were told it would likely take 8 weeks. It’s the Flamingo and they don’t even have ROFR. Maybe it will go faster than estimated.

Enjoy!

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Leadfoot

JIMinNC said:


> From where did you buy that? Was it an eBay purchase?



Yes, eBay.



dayooper said:


> Nice deal and the transfer was fast. Who did you use to transfer?
> 
> A favor, please enter this into rofr.net



VOCC was the closing company.  I already added to rofr.net


----------



## JIMinNC

Leadfoot said:


> We just got notice today that the deed transfer is complete.
> 
> Platinum Season 7,000 points annually.  Our home resort is Tuscany Village in Orlando.  We paid $1,935.00 (purchase price $1,526 plus resort transfer fee $409).  Annual maintenance fees are $1,289 (MF + RE Taxes).  We do not get to use it until 2020.
> 
> Purchase agreement signed on Jun 14.  Hilton signed the waiver on Jun 21.  Deed transfer completed on July 22.
> 
> I did a lot of research before buying and feel like we got a good deal.  Our MFs may be a little high, but the purchase price was significantly lower than $1/point.  We are excited to start using HGVC.  This is our first timeshare.  We plan to use the 7,000 points in the Gold weeks for a 1 bedroom, so we should be able to get 2 full weeks out of our purchase.  Our son visits a waterski coach in Florida every year, so 2 weeks in Orlando works out great for us.





Leadfoot said:


> Yes, eBay.



Just FYI, since this was an eBay sale, the price that was submitted to HGVC for ROFR may not have been your $1526 contract purchase price. Many of the eBay sellers are companies who charge the seller big upfront fees to exit their timeshare, then they bundle that upfront fee paid by the seller into the ROFR submittal price. So, the price HGVC waived may have been a lot closer to the $1/point yardstick than what you actually paid. That doesn't impact you, but it does serve to distort the statistics on ROFR.net. A $1526 sale price may not be representative of the price that would clear ROFR when buying through a traditional broker who doesn't play games or via a private sale.


----------



## eyes1227

ROFL Passed 8/6/19
HGVC on Blvd Vegas
2 Bedroom Gold 
Every Year
5,000 Points
$2675


----------



## CalGalTraveler

eyes1227 said:


> *ROFL Passed* 8/6/19
> HGVC on Blvd Vegas
> 2 Bedroom Gold
> Every Year
> 5,000 Points
> $2675



Are you *ROFL* because it passed?    (Congrats on a terrific deal)


----------



## sensui

ROFR waived by Hilton on 8/2 for Elara platinum season 7000 pts (1 Bedroom Grand).  Closing statement/signatures all submitted/deed transfer notarized by seller on 7/25 with payment.  $7000 as sales price, MF for 2019 reimbursed to seller for 2019 pts they paid for already.  Used Diane Nadeau (Timeshare Broker Sales) and Karina Ottinger from TRCS Inc.  Super smooth and easy all the way with crystal clarity.  Thanks for the help and info TUG!


----------



## dayooper

sensui said:


> ROFR waived by Hilton on 8/2 for Elara platinum season 7000 pts (1 Bedroom Grand).  Closing statement/signatures all submitted/deed transfer notarized by seller on 7/25 with payment.  $7000 as sales price, MF for 2019 reimbursed to seller for 2019 pts they paid for already.  Used Diane Nadeau (Timeshare Broker Sales) and Karina Ottinger from TRCS Inc.  Super smooth and easy all the way with crystal clarity.  Thanks for the help and info TUG!



Congrats, nice purchase. Can add your transaction to rofr.net ?  Thanks!


----------



## Hsahota1

sensui said:


> ROFR waived by Hilton on 8/2 for Elara platinum season 7000 pts (1 Bedroom Grand).  Closing statement/signatures all submitted/deed transfer notarized by seller on 7/25 with payment.  $7000 as sales price, MF for 2019 reimbursed to seller for 2019 pts they paid for already.  Used Diane Nadeau (Timeshare Broker Sales) and Karina Ottinger from TRCS Inc.  Super smooth and easy all the way with crystal clarity.  Thanks for the help and info TUG!


Great price, congrats! What were the closing fees?


----------



## csodjd

Hsahota1 said:


> Great price, congrats! What were the closing fees?


I don't have final figures yet. I did opt for title insurance, so that'll increase it a bit.


----------



## sensui

Hsahota1 said:


> Great price, congrats! What were the closing fees?



Closing costs:  $425
Title search/insurance:  $300
Admin Fees from Timeshare Broker Sales:  $150
HGVC Transfer Fee: $409 (I don't think this is part of the closing fees but it was part of the escrow)

As I mentioned, good people to work with.  Everything was super clean and clear.


----------



## csodjd

I've bought a number of timeshares now. I still wonder whether title insurance is worth it. It's always annoyed me what it cost for title insurance when you buy a home.


----------



## cowboyfan

GT75 said:


> Thanks to two TUG members (@dioxide45 and @JPrisco) HGVC has been added to the www.rofr.net database. Please report all activity both failed and passed for any Hilton TS which you either purchased or sold. We should be able to then predict when Hilton with exercise ROFR once we get enough data in the database.


I am offering $2/point to purchase resale HGVC West 57th Street for 5250 points annually.  The broker says the offer is too low and I should raise my bid.  Any experience with buying at West 57th Street New York?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@cowboyfan It's low but go ahead and try it.  There is plenty of inventory out there so you can keep trying with another deal if ROFR hits.  HGVC runs out of ROFR budget near the end of the year so you may get lucky. Please report back on your sale. Good luck!


----------



## cowboyfan

Is HGVC end of year on Sept 30 or on December 31?  My broker is saying it will take $3/point to purchase at West 57th


----------



## CalGalTraveler

cowboyfan said:


> Is HGVC end of year on Sept 30 or on December 31?  My broker is saying it will take $3/point to purchase at West 57th



Dec 31. Your broker is correct for 95% of cases, however a few have gotten through at lower levels. You can do a search on Tug for those.

What do you have to lose by trying? It will take more time and you must be patient but the bus will come around again with more deals because maintenance fees are coming due. One may stop and pick you up!

OTOH if you want more certainty and simply want to get on with your life and vacation plans, then bid higher and get the deal. Time vs. Money.


----------



## cowboyfan

Thanks for the advice.  I plan to offer in October because owners will be faced with new Maintenance Fees soon


----------



## eyes1227

CalGalTraveler said:


> Are you *ROFL* because it passed?    (Congrats on a terrific deal)


Yes, sorry!   It passed rather quickly and has pretty low MF. ($875-ish?)  It was a great add to our portfolio.


----------



## Anw015

*ROFL exercised* 9/17/19
Anderson Ocean Club
1 Bedroom Platinum
Biennial Even
4,800 Points
$2888 all fees
$632 MF


----------



## Jacqueet

Just passed ROFR for an annual 1BR, Gold Season (5100 pts) at The District. Purchased for $3250 on eBay through The Timeshare Group. Have purchased through them before. Added the info to the ROFR.net database


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Jacqueet said:


> Just passed ROFR for an annual 1BR, Gold Season (5100 pts) at The District. Purchased for $3250 on eBay through The Timeshare Group. Have purchased through them before. Added the info to the ROFR.net database



That's a fantastic deal for bHC points. Do you plan to use those points primarily to get into the District? or will you use them for early pre-club access to NYC property reservations?

Also, does the District offer free (AI) reservations for a $120 fee similar to NYC? If so, that is a valuable feature that is only available to 34k HGVC elites. Congrats.


----------



## Jacqueet

CalGalTraveler said:


> That's a fantastic deal for bHC points. Do you plan to use those points primarily to get into the District? or will you use them for early pre-club access to NYC property reservations?
> 
> Also, does the District offer free (AI) reservations for a $120 fee similar to NYC? If so, that is a valuable feature that is only available to 34k HGVC elites. Congrats.


Thanks. Probably both uses actually. We also own at Kings Land, The Bay Club and Grand Waikikian, so were mainly interested in cheap points and bHC access. Not sure about the fees but we are Elite Premier and don't pay fees for any reservation.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Congrats on such a low buy-in. I have never seen bHC 5000 points go for such a low price. What is the MF on 5100 points at the District? It seems that having an inexpensive foothold in bHC points would be valuable to getting earlier reservation window at bHC especially in NYC and as they expand to Waikiki, and possibly SF or Cabo.


----------



## brp

Jacqueet said:


> Purchased for $3250 on eBay through The Timeshare Group.



Good to see this working out as I'm currently in contract with them for a Vegas unit.

Cheers.


----------



## Jacqueet

brp said:


> Good to see this working out as I'm currently in contract with them for a Vegas unit.
> 
> Cheers.


This was the second unit I have bought through them and have always been pleased with their service. Best wishes!


----------



## Jacqueet

CalGalTraveler said:


> Congrats on such a low buy-in. I have never seen bHC 5000 points go for such a low price. What is the MF on 5100 points at the District? It seems that having an inexpensive foothold in bHC points would be valuable to getting earlier reservation window at bHC especially in NYC and as they expand to Waikiki, and possibly SF or Cabo.



The MFs are listed as $1,400


----------



## brp

Jacqueet said:


> This was the second unit I have bought through them and have always been pleased with their service. Best wishes!



And now this one has passed ROFR. So, need some advice from the group as to how to post on REFR.net:

This is two 4800 pt. Platinum units, and the base total (no fees) was $6250 (I presume that this is what was sent to Hilton, as opposed to having any of the fees lumped in). My feeling is that I should list the 4800 Pt. Plat 1BR @ $3125 in the database rather than 9600 pt. @ 6250 since that is the actual unit size.

(I also see how much lower I likely could have gotten this based on recent ROFR results)

Thoughts?

Cheers.


----------



## natarajanv

brp said:


> And now this one has passed ROFR. So, need some advice from the group as to how to post on REFR.net:
> 
> This is two 4800 pt. Platinum units, and the base total (no fees) was $6250 (I presume that this is what was sent to Hilton, as opposed to having any of the fees lumped in). My feeling is that I should list the 4800 Pt. Plat 1BR @ $3125 in the database rather than 9600 pt. @ 6250 since that is the actual unit size.
> 
> (I also see how much lower I likely could have gotten this based on recent ROFR results)
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Cheers.


Looks like you picked flamingo as your new resort in the rofr site instead of boulevard.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

natarajanv said:


> Looks like you picked flamingo as your new resort in the rofr site instead of boulevard.



Well, crud! I did, didn't I? Must have those Flamingo units on my mind. I added it again for Boulevard and will see about getting the site owners to remove the errant posting.

Thanks for noticing!

Cheers.


----------



## GT75

brp said:


> Well, crud! I did, didn't I? Must have those Flamingo units on my mind. I added it again for Boulevard and will see about getting the site owners to remove the errant posting.



I will take care of it next week when I am back home.


----------



## jbroner

Just completed my 2nd Resale Purchase. I found it on the TUG For Sale ad section. Purchased it through Express Closing Firm, LLC who represented the Seller so I do not know what they charged the Seller so not sure what they submitted to HGV for the ROFR. I think I did ok, it included 6600 pts transferred from 2018, and 6600 2019 pts with all the maintenance fee's paid through 2019 with no reimbursement to the previous owner. It was advertised as 6600 Platinum HGVC Elara Annual points, but when I got the estopple, it is actually a 2 Bedroom Grande Gold. The 6600 annual points 2019 maintenance fee was $1,190.62 so still thought it was a good deal so went ahead with the purchase. I paid $2,500.00 plus the $409.00 transfer fee and the $609.00 activation fee, so total out of pocket for everything was $3,518.00. Express Closing Firm, LLC did a great job and everything was super smooth. I signed the contract on 7/25 and received notice from Hilton yesterday 10/7, so a pretty quick transaction. I do not plan on using this at the Elara, just wanted close to the 7000 points with a decent maintenance fee ratio with a low entry cost. Should I have waited for a true Platinum or did I do ok with the gold ??


----------



## terces

jbroner said:


> Just completed my 2nd Resale Purchase. I found it on the TUG For Sale ad section. Purchased it through Express Closing Firm, LLC who represented the Seller so I do not know what they charged the Seller so not sure what they submitted to HGV for the ROFR. I think I did ok, it included 6600 pts transferred from 2018, and 6600 2019 pts with all the maintenance fee's paid through 2019 with no reimbursement to the previous owner. It was advertised as 6600 Platinum HGVC Elara Annual points, but when I got the estopple, it is actually a 2 Bedroom Grande Gold. The 6600 annual points 2019 maintenance fee was $1,190.62 so still thought it was a good deal so went ahead with the purchase. I paid $2,500.00 plus the $409.00 transfer fee and the $609.00 activation fee, so total out of pocket for everything was $3,518.00. Express Closing Firm, LLC did a great job and everything was super smooth. I signed the contract on 7/25 and received notice from Hilton yesterday 10/7, so a pretty quick transaction. I do not plan on using this at the Elara, just wanted close to the 7000 points with a decent maintenance fee ratio with a low entry cost. Should I have waited for a true Platinum or did I do ok with the gold ??


On the estoppel does have the blank for HGVC points filled in accurately to show your 2018, 2019 and 2020 points as being HGVC?  I think it is in the lower right of the page.  Just wondering if this is a Westgate.


----------



## SmithOp

terces said:


> On the estoppel does have the blank for HGVC points filled in accurately to show your 2018, 2019 and 2020 points as being HGVC?  I think it is in the lower right of the page.  Just wondering if this is a Westgate.



6600 is valid for a 2BR Plus Gold Season.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## natarajanv

jbroner said:


> Just completed my 2nd Resale Purchase. I found it on the TUG For Sale ad section. Purchased it through Express Closing Firm, LLC who represented the Seller so I do not know what they charged the Seller so not sure what they submitted to HGV for the ROFR. I think I did ok, it included 6600 pts transferred from 2018, and 6600 2019 pts with all the maintenance fee's paid through 2019 with no reimbursement to the previous owner. It was advertised as 6600 Platinum HGVC Elara Annual points, but when I got the estopple, it is actually a 2 Bedroom Grande Gold. The 6600 annual points 2019 maintenance fee was $1,190.62 so still thought it was a good deal so went ahead with the purchase. I paid $2,500.00 plus the $409.00 transfer fee and the $609.00 activation fee, so total out of pocket for everything was $3,518.00. Express Closing Firm, LLC did a great job and everything was super smooth. I signed the contract on 7/25 and received notice from Hilton yesterday 10/7, so a pretty quick transaction. I do not plan on using this at the Elara, just wanted close to the 7000 points with a decent maintenance fee ratio with a low entry cost. Should I have waited for a true Platinum or did I do ok with the gold ??



In the contract or in any other document did it say that you are getting the 2018 banked points as well as 2019 current year points? What did the contract say about your use year?


----------



## natarajanv

brp said:


> Well, crud! I did, didn't I? Must have those Flamingo units on my mind. I added it again for Boulevard and will see about getting the site owners to remove the errant posting.
> 
> Thanks for noticing!
> 
> Cheers.



This time you made it a 2 BR instead of 1 BR.


----------



## jbroner

terces said:


> On the estoppel does have the blank for HGVC points filled in accurately to show your 2018, 2019 and 2020 points as being HGVC?  I think it is in the lower right of the page.  Just wondering if this is a Westgate.


It is definitely HGVC, the points have been added to my existing account, received the welcome letter from Hilton etc.


----------



## jbroner

natarajanv said:


> In the contract or in any other document did it say that you are getting the 2018 banked points as well as 2019 current year points? What did the contract say about your use year?


In the contract it stated I was getting 6600 2018 banked pts, 6600 2019 current points and that I was responsible for maintenance fee's starting in 2020. All the points were added to my HGVC account on Monday. So I have 6600 pts from 2018 to use before the end of the year or transfer to RCI, 6600 plus my existing 2019 pts to use by end of year or transfer to next year and shows my 7000 plus the new 6600 available for 2020.


----------



## brp

natarajanv said:


> This time you made it a 2 BR instead of 1 BR.



I live in freakin' Silicon Valley. You'd think I'd know how to work a basic website! I really must have those 2BR Flamingos on the brain!

OK, now I have entered the right info...I think...

@GT75 can I request one more clean-up in aisle 12 for the second gaffe? Thanks!

Actually, 2 more clean-ups. Amazingly, I did it wrong again and put Gold (also the Flamingo season). I have done it yet again, and it really is right.

I am so sorry about this!

Cheers.


----------



## GT75

brp said:


> I am so sorry about this!


   No worries.       Yes, you do live in Silicon Valley.   It is a simple DB, if my login works.


----------



## GT75

brp said:


> Actually, 2 more clean-ups. Amazingly, I did it wrong again and put Gold (also the Flamingo season). I have done it yet again, and it really is right.



OK, I had to get my security setting updated to get into the db.  I have been able to update it now.    If I understand correctly, you purchased two Boulevard 1Br units in Platinum season.    So, that is what I changed it to and deleted the other one.   Please checkup and ensure I did a proper "cleanup on aisle 12".


----------



## Anw015

*ROFL exercised* 10/15/19
Anderson Ocean Club
1 Bedroom 
Annual 
4,200 Points
$2388 all fees
$709 MF


----------



## alwysonvac

Anw015 said:


> *ROFL exercised* 10/15/19



It’s Right of First Refusal (*ROFR*).
ROFL is Rolling on the Floor, Laughing.

Here’s a short list of commonly used acronyms - https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_glossary.htm


----------



## dayooper

Anw015 said:


> *ROFL exercised* 10/15/19
> Anderson Ocean Club
> 1 Bedroom
> Annual
> 4,200 Points
> $2388 all fees
> $709 MF





alwysonvac said:


> It’s Right of First Refusal (*ROFR*).
> ROFL is Rolling on the Floor, Laughing.
> 
> Here’s a short list of commonly used acronyms - https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_glossary.htm



I’ve done that before. If it auto corrects and I don’t check it, it’s there for all to see.


----------



## natarajanv

Anw015 said:


> *ROFL exercised* 10/15/19
> Anderson Ocean Club
> 1 Bedroom
> Annual
> 4,200 Points
> $2388 all fees
> $709 MF



Looks like Anderson is aggressive on the ROFR. Didn't you have a 1 BR Platinum EOY bought also back last month?


----------



## GT75

natarajanv said:


> Looks like Anderson is aggressive on the ROFR. Didn't you have a 1 BR Platinum EOY bought also back last month?


 I agree.   I would have expected HGVC/affiliate actually to waive rights on gold unit.


----------



## natarajanv

GT75 said:


> I agree.   I would have expected HGVC/affiliate actually to waive rights on gold unit.



Also, I heard that all the SC resorts ROFR budget comes from the Strand Capital Group instead of HGVC. So its the developer who is buying back.


----------



## taterhed

Anw015 said:


> *ROFL exercised* 10/15/19
> Anderson Ocean Club
> 1 Bedroom
> Annual
> 4,200 Points
> $2388 all fees
> $709 MF



It wasn't that bad an offer.......


----------



## Panina

GT75 said:


> I agree.   I would have expected HGVC/affiliate actually to waive rights on gold unit.


I would have expected it to pass too.   Trying to think it out, some of those gold weeks fall into weeks that are desirable.  They might be selling or they might be renting easily thus they are not waiving.  No matter what the reason they don’t seem fazed over any acquisition talks related to hgvc system.


----------



## alwysonvac

dayooper said:


> I’ve done that before. If it auto corrects and I don’t check it, it’s there for all to see.



Could be...  I thought she simply used the format of a prior post (see #329) and didn’t realize their error. Both of her recent posts (#342 & #364) state ROFL.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

I hate it when autocorrects do this...

Perhaps it's a Freudian Slip by the developers in that they are ROFL...Laughing all the way to the bank!


----------



## Anw015

alwysonvac said:


> It’s Right of First Refusal (*ROFR*).
> ROFL is Rolling on the Floor, Laughing.
> 
> Here’s a short list of commonly used acronyms - https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_glossary.htm





dayooper said:


> I’ve done that before. If it auto corrects and I don’t check it, it’s there for all to see.



Wow definitely auto correct, I didn’t even realize it had done that. Oops


----------



## Anw015

natarajanv said:


> Looks like Anderson is aggressive on the ROFR. Didn't you have a 1 BR Platinum EOY bought also back last month?



I did that’s the second one they have now bought back.


----------



## Anw015

GT75 said:


> I agree.   I would have expected HGVC/affiliate actually to waive rights on gold unit.





Panina said:


> I would have expected it to pass too.   Trying to think it out, some of those gold weeks fall into weeks that are desirable.  They might be selling or they might be renting easily thus they are not waiving.  No matter what the reason they don’t seem fazed over any acquisition talks related to hgvc system.




I too figured it would pass. The one they took last month I can say I wasn’t too surprised but this one I was. But if it’s what natarajanv said I guess that makes sense. I just live close and enjoy the location wanted first dibs but I may need to just move on.


----------



## Anw015

alwysonvac said:


> Could be...  I thought she simply used the format of a prior post (see #329) and didn’t realize their error. Both of her recent posts (#342 & #364) state ROFL.



Lol yep I did not even notice I did it for Both lol and you are right I copy pasted and changed the numbers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@Anw015 Keep trying. One of these days you will get a great deal.


----------



## natarajanv

Anw015 said:


> I too figured it would pass. The one they took last month I can say I wasn’t too surprised but this one I was. But if it’s what natarajanv said I guess that makes sense. I just live close and enjoy the location wanted first dibs but I may need to just move on.



I don't see any ROFR on the Vegas units recently, I am sure you will get a great deal from Vegas before the end of the year.


----------



## tombanjo

I just saw this on rofr.net - I wonder what the story is 


The District by Hilton Club12/15/2019PlatinumAnnual1BRN/A$750.00​PassedAllan m


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Someone got a great deal on bHC points. This is at the very end of the ROFR budget. Perhaps there was none remaining.

Do you know how many points this is worth? I believe DC gets AI reservation benefits too.


----------



## natarajanv

7200 points. Hard to believe Hilton did not have $750 to buy back

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper

natarajanv said:


> 7200 points. Hard to believe Hilton did not have $750 to buy back
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk



How popular is The District? Is there a demand? Is it hard to book into? Maybe it’s just not a demand property.

It could have been an eBay purchase or similar. Sometimes those sellers are either selling for HGVC or write it up with fees and such to make it seem like a higher purchase price.


----------



## tombanjo

It is a pretty new property, though it is top 3 floors of an embassy suites hotel - rather than a single use timeshare only property (96 large one-bedroom suites and 12 two-bedroom suites )

It looks like it only opened Spring of 2018. I just made an offer for the same thing at $5750. (eBay seller) These things were selling in the 40's less than 2 years ago - so that is a giant hit. The eBay one I made offer on was untouched for a while so it does look like it is not on the radar of buyers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

That's 19.7 cents MF/point or $1418/year. Not too shabby for bHc points as the buyer basically got 7200 bHC HGVC points for almost free plus free reservations so will save on reservation fees.

To compare with a Vegas Blvd 7000 point at $1/point purchase it would take 13.5 years for this deal to go upside down. Plus unlike club points, bHC are turbo points with few limits. The owner could give this away again in 10 years and still be ahead because you cannot lose money you did not spend. Someone got a very sweet deal.

This owner also gets 15 days priority rental access into the NYC properties over club (Residences, Central at 5th) and will get preferential reservation access to other bHC properties such as Cabo and Waikiki when they open.


----------



## 604mike

My first post...thanks to all of you that make this site possible.  

HGVC BLVD Platinum 2BED - 7000pts
Purchased in Oct 29' - $6200
Seller covered closing and transfer fee

I will add to ROFR.net


----------



## dayooper

604mike said:


> My first post...thanks to all of you that make this site possible.
> 
> HGVC BLVD Platinum 2BED - 7000pts
> Purchased in Oct 29' - $6200
> Seller covered closing and transfer fee
> 
> I will add to ROFR.net



Nice purchase! Who did you buy through?


----------



## 604mike

dayooper said:


> Nice purchase! Who did you buy through?



This was an Ebay purchase!


----------



## tombanjo

My District passed ROFR for $5750 7200 platinum points. Not quite the $750 someone else got, but a reasonable deal for me. $1419 MF, So just under 20 cents a point. W57th was $1587 or 30 cents a point. (5250) So if I use them at W57th, there is a good savings. I’ll see what the extra 15 days of booking opening up does for me next year.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@tombanjo Intetesting purchase.Do you get lounge access or priority bHC booking at W57 with District points? If not, how is that different than a club point booking at 60 days?


----------



## tombanjo

74-60 days is “club exchange” - 1 day minimum - I own at W57th, so I have lounge access. if I didn’t, I would not have lounge access. I assume when Quin  or central come on line - it will be the same. Early booking but no lounge. A slight edge.


----------



## Smclaugh99

Congrats on The District purchase - it will be interesting to see how it presents on your points dashboard. Will the bHC points at W57 have a different column than the bHC points from District, which would be different from any other HGVC club points you may have.

I found out early Dec that my EBay W57 Gold week (3750) points passed ROFR but was waiting for some confirmation before posting it.  The auction was in late July and they had to wait until owners paid 2020 MF since they borrowed/used those points. The winning bid was $760; closing $599, $473 Transfer fee, $609 HGVC points activation. The $2441 has been in escrow and they will apparently send the transfer fees over to HGVC at closing. But that amount is what they submitted for ROFR (even though the winning bid was $760). Even at $2441, I did not expect Hilton to waive ROFR.

Sean


----------



## pharmacistking

Parc Soleil 2br plus 5800 gold season 

1$ from timesharenation


Failed


----------



## CalGalTraveler

It seems there should be a notation on ROFR for units stripped of points. Otherwise ppl will think they could buy a unit for a low price with current points which could artificially lower the market.

I doubt they will separate bHC points. I also doubt they would prioritize the IT investment to govern these increasingly complex and changing rules for a small audience.

IMO the lack of lounge access for the non-owned NYC properties detracts from wanting to stay at those properties - even with early res priority because it adds to the cost of a visit - and NYC food is not cheap.


----------



## Seagila

*The Hilton Club New York (HCNY)
9,000 deeded interest points for $9,650 listed with RedWeek Full-Service Listing
First year of use and MF payment in 2020
ROFR submitted 11/25/19 and passed 12/20/2019
Closing cost is $1,972 with Grand Vacations Title*, which also includes resort transfer fee, recording fees and title insurance.

I thought the closing cost was a little steep.  Unfortunately, LT Transfers does not do New York deeds.  Grand Vacations Title only does closings which include title insurance. I would have gotten bids from other companies that do closings in NY and tried  to see if I could find it cheaper, but honestly did not think the price would pass ROFR.  In December 2018, I put an offer in for 7,000 HCNY points for $9,000 (also listed on RedWeek) and HGV exercised ROFR in January 2019.  Maybe it's timing. Maybe it's luck. Maybe it's both.  At any rate, I hope it holds its value enough that I can recoup some if not all of my cost to acquire it when it's time to find it a new owner down the road.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

That's a great price. Congrats.


----------



## Smclaugh99

Seagila said:


> *The Hilton Club New York (HCNY)
> 9,000 deeded interest points for $9,650 listed with RedWeek Full-Service Listing
> First year of use and MF payment in 2020
> ROFR submitted 11/25/19 and passed 12/20/2019
> Closing cost is $1,972 with Grand Vacations Title*, which also includes resort transfer fee, recording fees and title insurance.
> 
> I thought the closing cost was a little steep.  Unfortunately, LT Transfers does not do New York deeds.  Grand Vacations Title only does closings which include title insurance. I would have gotten bids from other companies that do closings in NY and tried  to see if I could find it cheaper, but honestly did not think the price would pass ROFR.  In December 2018, I put an offer in for 7,000 HCNY points for $9,000 (also listed on RedWeek) and HGV exercised ROFR in January 2019.  Maybe it's timing. Maybe it's luck. Maybe it's both.  At any rate, I hope it holds its value enough that I can recoup some if not all of my cost to acquire it when it's time to find it a new owner down the road.



Congrats!  That is a great price. One question I’ve been meaning to investigate is how the rules for renting apply to HCNY. From what everybody has said you can rent out your home week at your home resort. With HCNY, it’s points only and no specific ‘home week’. Does that mean we can rent without restriction?  With MF nearly $0.30/point, it would be nice to have that option to help cover those higher fees.

Sean


----------



## tombanjo

Thanks a great deal on HCNY. Congrats of getting that through


----------



## Smclaugh99

Smclaugh99 said:


> Congrats!  That is a great price. One question I’ve been meaning to investigate is how the rules for renting apply to HCNY. From what everybody has said you can rent out your home week at your home resort. With HCNY, it’s points only and no specific ‘home week’. Does that mean we can rent without restriction?  With MF nearly $0.30/point, it would be nice to have that option to help cover those higher fees.
> 
> Sean


I found the answer I expected in the Hilton Club Disclosure statement. Can do Guest Certificate for family/friends (for a fee), but not for rental or commercial use; failure to comply can forfeit membership, yada yada. So, I guess that just means we have to find a renter who will suddenly become part of the family .
Sean


----------



## Brianhillmaui

HGVC on the Blvd
1 bedroom
3400 points annual
Purchase price $0
ROFR passed in December 2019


----------



## brp

Smclaugh99 said:


> I found the answer I expected in the Hilton Club Disclosure statement. Can do Guest Certificate for family/friends (for a fee), but not for rental or commercial use; failure to comply can forfeit membership, yada yada. So, I guess that just means we have to find a renter who will suddenly become part of the family .
> Sean



Or one that is a "friend." And the definition is up to you 

Cheers.


----------



## Seagila

Seagila said:


> *The Hilton Club New York (HCNY)
> 9,000 deeded interest points for $9,650 listed with RedWeek Full-Service Listing
> First year of use and MF payment in 2020
> ROFR submitted 11/25/19 and passed 12/20/2019
> Closing cost is $1,972 with Grand Vacations Title*, which also includes resort transfer fee, recording fees and title insurance.



It's too late to edit my post above, so doing this follow-up.  Apparently, the data point I reported earlier in this thread and on rofr.net is for an RTU ownership.

As it turns out, the HCNY deed being sold to us was in fact RTU that expires in 2032. I'm a bit disappointed that a RedWeek Full-Service Listing missed this important criterion for a real estate property.  We were clear at the outset that we were not interested in an RTU ownership at HCNY.  It may have been misreported by the seller, but as the broker I would think RW confirms what it is they're selling before advertising it.  If I bought a house that I thought I would own in perpetuity and then was told, after signing a contract, that in fact I would only own it for 12 years ... anyway. Contract will be cancelled and deposit refunded, so no harm done.

What irks me more is that I was the one who had to bring it to their attention. Every time I've bought a deeded week, I've always done my own preliminary title search - partly out of curiosity, mostly out of due diligence.  I usually check the property's history after signing the purchase agreement and get the seller's information.  This gives me ten days to cancel the contract if something was not right.  I didn't do it sooner this time because it was a RW Full-Service Listing - a trusted source.  When I did check ACRIS (New York's online record of deeds) after hearing we passed ROFR, that's when I saw the original contract sold by HGV was RTU.  The original owner of the contract defaulted on dues, so the HOA auctioned it off which the current owner/seller bought and is now looking to sell.  I would like to think that RW would have caught it before we got too deep into the process or worse yet before the deed was recorded in our names, but who knows?  _Semper caveat emptor!_


----------



## brp

This is quite disappointing. The Full-Service listings on RedWeek are definitely supposed to do the due diligence to check things like this. Definitely a Fail on their part.

Cheers.


----------



## tombanjo

What did the current owner pay?  It was a pretty good price if you are ok with it going poof in 12 years. I would have thought HGVC would have bought and converted to perpetual and sold off in two pieces.


----------



## Seagila

brp said:


> This is quite disappointing. The Full-Service listings on RedWeek are definitely supposed to do the due diligence to check things like this. Definitely a Fail on their part.



I agree.



tombanjo said:


> What did the current owner pay?  It was a pretty good price if you are ok with it going poof in 12 years. I would have thought HGVC would have bought and converted to perpetual and sold off in two pieces.



According to records, original owners of the HCNY 9,000-point contract paid $33,850 in 2006.  The current owner/seller bought it for $22,942 in 2018.  Maybe HGV would have waived ROFR at an even lower selling price given that it only has twelve years left on the contract.  Some party might be interested in usage expiring in 2032, but I was looking for something longer term.


----------



## skibikegokf

I own a Lagoon Tower 2br plus.  We have 8400 platinum HGVC points per year.

What are bHC points?


----------



## tombanjo

bHC stands for "By Hilton Club" which is a subsection of HGVC. W57th is sort of a bHC and The District (Washington DC) and The Residences (NYC) are official bHC. Points are more expensive, but have owners lounges with breakfast and appetizers and drinks in the evenings. A better booking window as well. The "AI" feature means you don't pay reservation fees, which is nice if you book several short stays instead of a single 1 week home week,


----------



## SteelerGal

ROFR waived.  1bdrm The Blvd Platinum Season, 4800pts.  $1500 price w/ Transfer fee included in price.  Will post


----------



## dayooper

SteelerGal said:


> ROFR waived.  1bdrm The Blvd Platinum Season, 4800pts.  $1500 price w/ Transfer fee included in price.  Will post



Nice purchase!


----------



## Panina

SteelerGal said:


> ROFR waived.  1bdrm The Blvd Platinum Season, 4800pts.  $1500 price w/ Transfer fee included in price.  Will post


Congratulations


----------



## SteelerGal

Excited because we are re-establishing w/ HGVC. Although we own @ the BayClub, decided not to Hiltionize.  At least this purchase will allow us off season access as well as the cash option.  It's half the cost of MarBrisa and do not have to rely on RCI trade in.


----------



## Panina

SteelerGal said:


> Excited because we are re-establishing w/ HGVC. Although we own @ the BayClub, decided not to Hiltionize.  At least this purchase will allow us off season access as well as the cash option.  It's half the cost of MarBrisa and do not have to rely on RCI trade in.


You thought it out and figured out what would work best for you.  Love it!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

SteelerGal said:


> Excited because we are re-establishing w/ HGVC. Although we own @ the BayClub, decided not to Hiltionize.  At least this purchase will allow us off season access as well as the cash option.  It's half the cost of MarBrisa and do not have to rely on RCI trade in.






Nice move!



.


----------



## GT75

SteelerGal said:


> Excited because we are re-establishing w/ HGVC. Although we own @ the BayClub, decided not to Hiltionize.  At least this purchase will allow us off season access as well as the cash option.  It's half the cost of MarBrisa and do not have to rely on RCI trade in.


Congratulations on figuring it out and making it work for you.


----------



## huddyka

natarajanv said:


> Looks like Anderson is aggressive on the ROFR. Didn't you have a 1 BR Platinum EOY bought also back last month?


I'm looking to transfer my Anderson Ocean unit - have there been other cases of them exercising ROFR?


----------



## natarajanv

huddyka said:


> I'm looking to transfer my Anderson Ocean unit - have there been other cases of them exercising ROFR?



If I remember correctly, you are trying to give away a 2 BR Gold EOY 5000 point unit, right? I don't think you will have a problem with ROFR on that unit.
To see the ROFR activity which TUG users have posted please check rofr.net


----------



## fabro001

W 57th. 3750points. Points available to
Use in 2021. $1682 inclusive of closing costs and transfer fee. Offer placed in October 2019. ROFR waived at the end of December 2019. Just submitted final closing docs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

fabro001 said:


> W 57th. 3750points. Points available to
> Use in 2021. $1682 inclusive of closing costs and transfer fee. Offer placed in October 2019. ROFR waived at the end of December 2019. Just submitted final closing docs.



Very nice price for a great location. Congrats!

Cheers.


----------



## tombanjo

they're giving it away. I'm surprised as NY is still a very much in demand and salable (retail) location. Perhaps the fact the points for 2020 were gone made it possible to get it so cheap


----------



## alyap

ROFR waived 3bdrm The Blvd Las Vegas, Gold Season, 7000pts. $1000 price plus all other fees


----------



## mrharris03

I was advised today by our closing company that ROFR was waived on our purchase of an 11,600 point 1BR penthouse (Gold) week at the Residences by Hilton Club.  Purchase price is $9,000 (a 90% discount off the original purchase price based on the deed consideration data in ACRIS) with first use in 2021 and with us paying closing costs.  I'm assuming the timing of our deal (just before the coronavirus pandemic shuttered NY) together and the resulting economic uncertainty contributed to the waiver.  I'll hold off on putting this into ROFR.net until I have the waiver in hand, but this may bode well for other transactions during this time period.


----------



## Smclaugh99

mrharris03 said:


> I was advised today by our closing company that ROFR was waived on our purchase of an 11,600 point 1BR penthouse (Gold) week at the Residences by Hilton Club.  Purchase price is $9,000 (a 90% discount off the original purchase price based on the deed consideration data in ACRIS) with first use in 2021 and with us paying closing costs.  I'm assuming the timing of our deal (just before the coronavirus pandemic shuttered NY) together and the resulting economic uncertainty contributed to the waiver.  I'll hold off on putting this into ROFR.net until I have the waiver in hand, but this may bode well for other transactions during this time period.


Congratulations! That’s a great price for that number of bHC points.  Too bad it’s gold week because maintenance fees are pretty pricey there.  I concur that anything coming through our ROFR is more likely to be waived given the economic situation. I think they just want to guarantee customers will be paying maintenance fees. We shall see.

Sean


----------



## MrPipman

I was the winning bidder on 25,200 points, platinum, for a mere $10,000.  I am assuming Hilton will exercise ROR, this deal is too good.  But given the Covid 19 pandemic Hilton may be conserving cash.


----------



## dayooper

MrPipman said:


> I was the winning bidder on 25,200 points, platinum, for a mere $10,000.  I am assuming Hilton will exercise ROR, this deal is too good.  But given the Covid 19 pandemic Hilton may be conserving cash.



Which resort?


----------



## MrPipman

King's Land Big Island and the points are annual.


----------



## SmithOp

MrPipman said:


> I was the winning bidder on 25,200 points, platinum, for a mere $10,000. I am assuming Hilton will exercise ROR, this deal is too good. But given the Covid 19 pandemic Hilton may be conserving cash.



Wow, great purchase, congrats. Hope it goes through for you.

I don’t see that on the points chart though, is it 2 deeds of 2br plus (12,600 x 2)? The highest listed is 3BR Premier Platinum at 23,000 points.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrPipman

SmithOp said:


> Wow, great purchase, congrats. Hope it goes through for you.
> 
> I don’t see that on the points chart though, is it 2 deeds of 2br plus (12,600 x 2)? The highest listed is 3BR Premier Platinum at 23,000 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


yes 2 deeds at 12,600


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Congrats! That's a lot of points. What do you plan to do with them?


----------



## Nocdavis

Have agreement/contract on 16,800 annual points at Kohala Suites for $7,400 MF of $3,409.68. It's two 2bdrm plus on one deed.  

I'm jealous of that Kings Land deal above


----------



## MrPipman

CalGalTraveler said:


> Congrats! That's a lot of points. What do you plan to do with them?


We Live on Oahu on the windward side, my wife and I love to spend time at the Hilton Hawaiian Village, this will give us 18 nights in the Lagoon Tower 2 bedroom ocean front unit.


----------



## Nocdavis

ROFR was waived.  Input on ROFR.net.  Relevant  details:

16,800 points at Kohala Suites purchased for $7,400 through Diane Nadeau .  MF $3,410. Two 2Bdrm plus platinum season on one deed.


----------



## tombanjo

that's a bargain - congrats on such a deal.


----------



## MrPipman

Nocdavis said:


> ROFR was waived.  Input on ROFR.net.  Relevant  details:
> 
> 16,800 points at Kohala Suites purchased for $7,400 through Diane Nadeau .  MF $3,410. Two 2Bdrm plus platinum season on one deed.
> 
> View attachment 19619


Congratulations, I hope my purchase is waive as well


----------



## Nocdavis

MrPipman said:


> Congratulations, I hope my purchase is waive as well



Just signed all the closing docs yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrockstar

ROFR Waved! Added info to rofr.net

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld*
2 Bedroom, Platinum Season, Annual, 7000 Pts.
Accepted offer of $3,995
MF $1,240.99
Purchased through Jessica O'Daniel, of Redbud Timeshare Realty, Inc.

Sold with this year's points unused and MF's up to date! I feel very fortunate.


----------



## Smclaugh99

bigrockstar said:


> ROFR Waved! Added info to rofr.net
> 
> *Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld*
> 2 Bedroom, Platinum Season, Annual, 7000 Pts.
> Accepted offer of $3,995
> MF $1,240.99
> Purchased through Jessica O'Daniel, of Redbud Timeshare Realty, Inc.
> 
> Sold with this year's points unused and MF's up to date! I feel very fortunate.


Congrats!  That’s a great price. I got same SeaWorld Platinum 7k for $4000 on EBay.  I’ve been very happy owning there.

Sean


----------



## Smclaugh99

I bought West 57 Gold Studio (3750), Biennial (odd years) on EBay early March for $1025 (not including closing/transfer fees which will be billed at closing). ROFR waived last week - I think it took longer due to Covid.  

I was pleased to see that they had W57 EOY - not sure when they began selling those. I will add this to my existing annual 3750 pts to boost up the bHC pool, so 7500 every other year (though double MF those years).

Sean


----------



## Smclaugh99

Just got word this week that ROFR waived on another EBay purchase. I bought 1BR Premier gold week, 8700 points at The Residences for $3250. Price submitted to HGVC was $4174 (included closing and transfer fees).  MF are pricey there. I’m hoping to use it as a trade-in along with a gold week at W57 to get into The Quin at some future “owner update”.  

Sean


----------



## tombanjo

damn thats a good price. Any upgrade is going to require "new money" but what you are bringing to the table has a really high list price, so there may be value in trading in for a platinum spot at the quin. What you saved in resale prices, would make me ok with dropping$20k to get a higher point package with lower MF



			https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/resort/new-york/the-quin-central-park-by-hilton-club


----------



## Smclaugh99

Smclaugh99 said:


> Just got word this week that ROFR waived on another EBay purchase. I bought 1BR Premier gold week, 8700 points at The Residences for $3250. Price submitted to HGVC was $4174 (included closing and transfer fees).  MF are pricey there. I’m hoping to use it as a trade-in along with a gold week at W57 to get into The Quin at some future “owner update”.
> 
> Sean


Interesting update on the speed of this purchase. I won the EBay auction on May 4th and emailed my paperwork about 2 days later. We cleared ROFR on May 14th. I FedEx’d my notarized NY documents on May 18th (2day delivery) and just for fun, searched ACRIS (NY website to find deeds and other documents) and saw that it was already recorded on May 27th. Now, just waiting for Hilton to recognize it. The swiftness (to get from purchase to recorded deed in 23 days) has been most impressive.


----------



## Sandy VDH

As I said in the TUG talk that we had back over a month ago.  I, along with others, predicted the ROFR funds would dry up and HGVC would be letting offers get accept buy now if you want something.  And low ball.  If you are selling and NOT desperate, hold one until next year.


----------



## jabberwocky

Just heard back from the closing company on a 2BR Plat at the BLVD in LV (7000 points).  We've cleared ROFR!

Purchase Price: $1500
Closing/resort transfer/estoppel fees paid by buyer (includes title insurance): $1194
Total submitted for ROFR: $2694
Club activation and membership fee will be billed later.

I've been watching HGVC for awhile and this was an opportunity to get in at a fantastic price.  Looks like they are waiving pretty much everything right now.

Timeline:
Offer accepted: May 21
Contracts signed: May 22-25
Contract send to closing agent: May 26
ROFR submitted: May 27
ROFR  waived: June 3


----------



## natarajanv

jabberwocky said:


> Just heard back from the closing company on a 2BR Plat at the BLVD in LV (7000 points).  We've cleared ROFR!
> 
> Purchase Price: $1500



That is a great price for the Boulevard property! Enjoy.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@jabberwocky Wow, that's a fantastic price for a great unit. Please don't forget to update ROFR.net if you haven't already with your $2694 price.

Where did you find this deal?


----------



## jabberwocky

CalGalTraveler said:


> @jabberwocky Wow, that's a fantastic price for a great unit. Please don't forget to update ROFR.net if you haven't already with your $2694 price.
> 
> Where did you find this deal?



It was a RedWeek full-service listing.  I paid the asking price as it was more than reasonable and I wasn't sure that it would pass ROFR.  I thought it must have been a mistake, but the estoppel seemed to be in order.  I must say that the RedWeek agent we've worked with has been excellent (estoppel was received within two hours of me requesting it).

ROFR.net has been updated.


----------



## Yellowfin

jabberwocky said:


> Just heard back from the closing company on a 2BR Plat at the BLVD in LV (7000 points).  We've cleared ROFR!
> 
> Purchase Price: $1500
> Closing/resort transfer/estoppel fees paid by buyer (includes title insurance): $1194
> Total submitted for ROFR: $2694
> Club activation and membership fee will be billed later.
> 
> I've been watching HGVC for awhile and this was an opportunity to get in at a fantastic price.  Looks like they are waiving pretty much everything right now.
> 
> Timeline:
> Offer accepted: May 21
> Contracts signed: May 22-25
> Contract send to closing agent: May 26
> ROFR submitted: May 27
> ROFR  waived: June 3


congrats!!!


----------



## dayooper

jabberwocky said:


> Just heard back from the closing company on a 2BR Plat at the BLVD in LV (7000 points).  We've cleared ROFR!
> 
> Purchase Price: $1500
> Closing/resort transfer/estoppel fees paid by buyer (includes title insurance): $1194
> Total submitted for ROFR: $2694
> Club activation and membership fee will be billed later.
> 
> I've been watching HGVC for awhile and this was an opportunity to get in at a fantastic price.  Looks like they are waiving pretty much everything right now.
> 
> Timeline:
> Offer accepted: May 21
> Contracts signed: May 22-25
> Contract send to closing agent: May 26
> ROFR submitted: May 27
> ROFR  waived: June 3



Nice!!!!!!


----------



## HDiaz1

jabberwocky said:


> Just heard back from the closing company on a 2BR Plat at the BLVD in LV (7000 points).  We've cleared ROFR!
> 
> Purchase Price: $1500
> Closing/resort transfer/estoppel fees paid by buyer (includes title insurance): $1194
> Total submitted for ROFR: $2694
> Club activation and membership fee will be billed later.
> 
> I've been watching HGVC for awhile and this was an opportunity to get in at a fantastic price.  Looks like they are waiving pretty much everything right now.
> 
> Timeline:
> Offer accepted: May 21
> Contracts signed: May 22-25
> Contract send to closing agent: May 26
> ROFR submitted: May 27
> ROFR  waived: June 3



You beat me to it! I made an inquiry on Redweek when I saw this and I was told someone else had already taken it. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## jabberwocky

HDiaz1 said:


> You beat me to it! I made an inquiry on Redweek when I saw this and I was told someone else had already taken it. Congrats and enjoy!



Then I'm glad I didn't hesitate too long!  I have a feeling there will be other good deals coming up later this year.

Considering our presentation on a recent promo package they wanted us to buy 14,400 for over $130k, this is a steal.  I just can't wait to show this to the salesperson when he tells me that they always buy all resales with ROFR.


----------



## BK2019

Cleared ROFR 

2BR Plat at HGV on Paradise in Las Vegas 7000 points

Total submitted for ROFR: $4049

I've added it to ROFR.net

Timeline:
ROFR submitted: May 20
ROFR waived: June 1


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@BK2019 congrats on a fantastic price for 7000 points. Did the ROFR include any additional fees or closing costs? If so, what was the base price for the unit?


----------



## BK2019

Ebay sale, I only had to pay the winning bid.  Everything thing else was already taken care of.


----------



## jabberwocky

Congrats!


----------



## Smclaugh99

Smclaugh99 said:


> Just got word this week that ROFR waived on another EBay purchase. I bought 1BR Premier gold week, 8700 points at The Residences for $3250. Price submitted to HGVC was $4174 (included closing and transfer fees).  MF are pricey there. I’m hoping to use it as a trade-in along with a gold week at W57 to get into The Quin at some future “owner update”.
> 
> Sean


Just to close the loop on this purchase - as of today, this is now in my ownership tab. So winning bid was May 4th, ownership June 10th. And I have the full 8700 points for 2020 as well.


----------



## dayooper

Smclaugh99 said:


> Just to close the loop on this purchase - as of today, this is now in my ownership tab. So winning bid was May 4th, ownership June 10th. And I have the full 8700 points for 2020 as well.



Congrats!


----------



## CalGalTraveler

I think @jabberwocky @Smclaugh99 and @BK2019 are proof that there are some crazy good deals out there.


----------



## Nocdavis

Nocdavis said:


> ROFR was waived.  Input on ROFR.net.  Relevant  details:
> 
> 16,800 points at Kohala Suites purchased for $7,400 through Diane Nadeau .  MF $3,410. Two 2Bdrm plus platinum season on one deed.



All closed 16,800 points in our HGVC account.  Already booked a week @ Ocean22 in early August.  Yippee


----------



## dayooper

Nocdavis said:


> All closed 16,800 points in our HGVC account.  Already booked a week @ Ocean22 in early August.  Yippee



You will love Ocean 22. It’s a great resort in a great location. One of my favorites!


----------



## cindyc

Perhaps, like beauty, a bargain is in the eye of the beholder. I have been using the great MF fee/pt spreadsheet provided by loyal TUGgers and settled on trying to find a 3 BR Boulevard, 9600 pts, platinum at a great price due to the low MFs on that property. We have owned Kohala Suites resale for about 6 years at the same point value but plan to sell that in 2021 to get into lower MF for the long haul.

I found one 3BR Boulevard listed at $13,500 and started negotiating on pricing and got as far as an $11,000 counter offer by the seller. I was about to counter, but then the same property/points was listed in TUG Marketplace for $9,000 that night.

I made a full price offer, which was accepted, and am awaiting response from Hilton on ROFR. If it passes (fingers crossed) it will be lowest price for this property/pt value on ROFR.net.

I was told by a broker who had an ad for one of these that- which turned to have already been sold-- that these were rare and that I had a better chance of finding a discarded winning lottery ticket on a sidewalk. I don't know if that's true or not, but I will still feel like I got a bargain if/when it goes through.

Thanks TUGger for this fun and knowledgeable community.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper

cindyc said:


> Perhaps, like beauty, a bargain is in the eye of the beholder. I have been using the great MF fee/pt spreadsheet provided by loyal TUGgers and settled on trying to find a 3 BR Boulevard, 9600 pts, platinum at a great price due to the low MFs on that property. We have owned Kohala Suites resale for about 6 years at the same point value but plan to sell that in 2021 to get into lower MF for the long haul.
> 
> I found one 3BR Boulevard listed at $13,500 and started negotiating on pricing and got as far as an $11,000 counter offer by the seller. I was about to counter, but then the same property/points was listed in TUG Marketplace for $9,000 that night.
> 
> I made a full price offer, which was accepted, and am awaiting response from Hilton on ROFR. If it passes (fingers crossed) it will be lowest price for this property/pt value on ROFR.net.
> 
> I was told by a broker who had an ad for one of these that- which turned to have already been sold-- that these were rare and that I had a better chance of finding a discarded winning lottery ticket on a sidewalk. I don't know if that's true or not, but I will still feel like I got a bargain if/when it goes through.
> 
> Thanks TUGger for this fun and knowledgeable community.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



Good luck passing ROFR. I think you will, but you never know what HGVC will do!


----------



## BK2019

HGV has deposited the points into my account for the 2 bedroom unit at Paradise. It took about 8 days for them to add it to my account.

There was a scary moment yesterday morning. I had tried to login to the HGV website but the system told me there was no record of my account. Over the phone the agent wasn’t  able to find my existing account either.  It turns out during the process of adding the new contract to my account. My account temporarily didn’t exist, which obviously made me think something was fishy with the EBay sale. About an hour later my account was back to normal, expect my phone number was no longer attached to my account, which an HGV rep was able to fix pretty quickly over the phone.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

BK2019 said:


> HGV has deposited the points into my account for the 2 bedroom unit at Paradise. It took about 8 days for them to add it to my account.
> 
> There was a scary moment yesterday morning. I had tried to login to the HGV website but the system told me there was no record of my account. Over the phone the agent wasn’t  able to find my existing account either.  It turns out during the process of adding the new contract to my account. My account temporarily didn’t exist, which obviously made me think something was fishy with the EBay sale. About an hour later my account was back to normal, expect my phone number was no longer attached to my account, which an HGV rep was able to fix pretty quickly over the phone.



That would make my heart jump too. Glad it resolved quickly. Congrats on your excellent acquisition.


----------



## xfisgsm

ROFR Waived on an Elara 1BR Grand Plus Gold EOY (5,500 points) for $1000. Seller paid all closing and transfer costs.


----------



## dayooper

xfisgsm said:


> ROFR Waived on an Elara 1BR Grand Plus Gold EOY (5,500 points) for $1000. Seller paid all closing and transfer costs.


Congrats! Please add to ROFR.net


----------



## GT75

cindyc said:


> I made a full price offer, which was accepted, and am awaiting response from Hilton on ROFR. If it passes (fingers crossed) it will be lowest price for this property/pt value on ROFR.net.


Do you have any updates for us?


----------



## cindyc

There was an initial delay, so papetwork just went to Hilton about 10 days ago. I will check with broker next week.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DazedandConfused

HGVC Las Vegas Blvd
6,200 points
Platinum
1 Bedroom Plus

$5,000 sales price
$1,300 closing costs
$6,300 total

Judi Kozlowski listing

Timeline - about 30 days from my initial offer to having the contract listed for use in my HGVC online account


----------



## natarajanv

DazedandConfused said:


> HGVC Las Vegas Blvd
> 6,200 points
> Platinum
> 1 Bedroom Plus
> 
> $5,000 sales price
> $1,300 closing costs
> $6,300 total
> 
> Judi Kozlowski listing
> 
> Timeline - about 30 days from my initial offer to having the contract listed for use in my HGVC online account



These are the hard to get units. Congrats!


----------



## natarajanv

DazedandConfused said:


> HGVC Las Vegas Blvd
> 6,200 points
> Platinum
> 1 Bedroom Plus
> 
> $5,000 sales price
> $1,300 closing costs
> $6,300 total
> 
> Judi Kozlowski listing
> 
> Timeline - about 30 days from my initial offer to having the contract listed for use in my HGVC online account




Does the closing cost include the $609 enrollment fee?


----------



## DazedandConfused

natarajanv said:


> Does the closing cost include the $609 enrollment fee?



I am already a HGVC member

Here are the fees
$775 closing fee to Timeshare Resale Closing service
$70 estoppel fee to HGVC
$425 Transfer fee to HGVC


----------



## natarajanv

DazedandConfused said:


> I am already a HGVC member



hgvc charges $609 enrollment fee for every purchase. You will get a bill in the next 4 weeks.

You only pay one annual membership fee.



Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper

DazedandConfused said:


> I am already a HGVC member
> 
> Here are the fees
> $775 closing fee to Timeshare Resale Closing service
> $70 estoppel fee to HGVC
> $425 Transfer fee to HGVC



I’m not sure already being a member matters. The enrollment fee is to enroll the deed into the club and most resorts will be charged those after the points are posted into your account. You won’t be charged the $182 for the club dues, though.


----------



## GT75

HGVC certainly has increased all of these fees over the past 10 years that I have been involved.   To me, it appears to be mostly profit to HGVC, but I also want HGVC to stay afloat.


----------



## cindyc

Update: My purchase of 9600 points, platinum at HGVC Boulevard for $9000, not including the fees, just passed ROFR! I am feeling good at getting in at less than $1/pt and the low maintenance fees.



Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## oneohana

MrPipman said:


> I was the winning bidder on 25,200 points, platinum, for a mere $10,000.  I am assuming Hilton will exercise ROR, this deal is too good.  But given the Covid 19 pandemic Hilton may be conserving cash.


Any word yet?


----------



## MrPipman

oneohana said:


> Any word yet?


I took a while but it closed last month!


----------



## Nocdavis

MrPipman said:


> I took a while but it closed last month!




That's awesome!  Congrats.


----------



## oneohana

MrPipman said:


> I took a while but it closed last month!


That's great!


----------



## giowop

HGVC Boulevard 3400 Gold passed ROFR

Purchase: $3.25 winning bid via eBay (J&T our of Bozeman, MT). Transfer and closing costs paid by seller. 

Yes, I added to ROFR.net 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith

Has anyone noticed the three entries on rofr.net that look to be posted by the same person?  They all don’t indicate pass or fail, and prices seem very high.  Is someone posting while thinking they are advertising a property for sale?  Seems off to me and could  throw people off if this is the case. 


Any thoughts on adding a column where you could specify how many HGVC points come with the deed for those of us that aren’t savvy on all the properties?


----------



## Mr Smith

Just passed rofr on an annual platinum lagoon tower 2bdplus, 8,400 points, for a purchase price of $8,400 not including closing costs.  Thought it was a decent deal and happy to get it to pass. Would be surprised to see anything fail for the next few months if not more.


----------



## GT75

Mr Smith said:


> Any thoughts on adding a column where you could specify how many HGVC points come with the deed for those of us that aren’t savvy on all the properties?


The developer of the dB just email me a few weeks ago.     This is one of his items which he is working on.    It is already in the dB, it just needs to be displayed.



Mr Smith said:


> Has anyone noticed the three entries on rofr.net that look to be posted by the same person? They all don’t indicate pass or fail, and prices seem very high. Is someone posting while thinking they are advertising a property for sale? Seems off to me and could throw people off if this is the case.


Thanks, I will look into this.


----------



## BeoBob

$500 price for 3400 point Ocean Tower Studio (Big Island, Waikoloa, Hawaii) passed Hilton's ROFR last week. Found the listing three weeks ago on Judi Kozlowski's web site. Attempted to add  this info to the ROFR database today, but couldn't find Ocean Towers in the Resort pull down lists, so sharing it here. I really appreciate all the TUG contributors here...I've learned a lot.


----------



## GT75

BeoBob said:


> Attempted to add this info to the ROFR database today, but couldn't find Ocean Towers in the Resort pull down lists,


Congratulations.    I will let you know when I have added the resort to the database.


----------



## GT75

BeoBob said:


> Attempted to add this info to the ROFR database today, but couldn't find Ocean Towers in the Resort pull down lists,


I added OT to the ROFR db, can you add your information to ensure that I have it loaded correctly.     Thanks


----------



## BeoBob

GT75 said:


> I added OT to the ROFR db, can you add your information to ensure that I have it loaded correctly.     Thanks


Entered and posted with no problem. Thanks!


----------



## GT75

The following HGV resorts have been added to rofr db:

Ocean Tower
Ocean Enclave
The Quin
The Central
Chicago
The Crane
Bay Forest


----------



## letsgobobby

Do these listed ROFRs include closing costs such as agent fees, club activation fee, transfer fee, estoppel fee, etc?


----------



## dayooper

letsgobobby said:


> Do these listed ROFRs include closing costs such as agent fees, club activation fee, transfer fee, estoppel fee, etc?



Most don’t. Some of the eBay transactions do, but they might not be listed as such.


----------



## Gryphoak

Late to report this but 1 bedroom plus at Sunrise Lodge passed at $5000 in March 2020


----------



## dayooper

Gryphoak said:


> Late to report this but 1 bedroom plus at Sunrise Lodge passed at $5000 in March 2020


 
Congrats! What Season?

Could you add to ROFR.net?


----------



## GT75

dayooper said:


> What Season?






@dayooper, I am going to predict that it will be Platinum.    I will need to find out when @Gryphoak normally skis at Park City.


----------



## brp

Already added and forgot 

Cheers.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

I've had two offers accepted in the past 10 days that are now in process and awaiting word on ROFR:

Offer #1:
Kings Land 12,600 pts (EOY-Odd)
Platinum 1BR Premier
Purchase Price: $5,000 + closing costs

Offer #2:
Elara 7000 points Annual
Platinum 1BR Grand
Purchase Price: $5,250 + closing costs

If these go through my purchase price (not incl closing costs) will be under $.80/points and my MF's should be around $.12/point.

Found both of these listings by searching on: http://timesharebrokersmls.com

Both ended up being listings thru Judy K and have worked with Dana in her office.

Went to a HGVC presentation @ Kings Land in 2015 and knew enough going in not to buy retail. Have been lurking around here since and getting a great education.  Have greatly benefited by using the MF spreadsheet to identify prospects.  The purchase prices I ended up were roughly 35% less than listing prices, but prices that I think are fair to the seller and a value for me and a level that hopefully get through ROFR (will post results on rofr.net).  Made firm offers, expressing no interest in negotiating.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## GT75

BingoBangoBongo said:


> Fingers crossed!


I predict that they both pass.     Congratulations.    Keep us posted.


----------



## brp

BingoBangoBongo said:


> Both ended up being listings thru Judy K and have worked with Dana in her office.



I have worked with Judi's office a number of times. Dana for purchases and Jessica for some recent sales. Great to work with. Good luck but, as @GT75 said, really likely to pass at this point.

Cheers.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

BingoBangoBongo said:


> I've had two offers accepted in the past 10 days that are now in process and awaiting word on ROFR:
> 
> Offer #1:
> Kings Land 12,600 pts (EOY-Odd)
> Platinum 1BR Premier
> Purchase Price: $5,000 + closing costs
> 
> Offer #2:
> Elara 7000 points Annual
> Platinum 1BR Grand
> Purchase Price: $5,250 + closing costs



According to Judy K's office both of these are moving ahead.  I'll add them to ROFR.net and update here when they close.


----------



## letsgobobby

Oct 2020 Lagoon annual platinum 2br+ 8400 points, $8000. I updated rofr.net and had previously put this info in a separate thread, but I'll post here in the main ROFR thread.


----------



## 604mike

BingoBangoBongo said:


> I've had two offers accepted in the past 10 days that are now in process and awaiting word on ROFR:
> 
> Offer #1:
> Kings Land 12,600 pts (EOY-Odd)
> Platinum 1BR Premier
> Purchase Price: $5,000 + closing costs
> 
> Offer #2:
> Elara 7000 points Annual
> Platinum 1BR Grand
> Purchase Price: $5,250 + closing costs
> 
> If these go through my purchase price (not incl closing costs) will be under $.80/points and my MF's should be around $.12/point.
> 
> Found both of these listings by searching on: http://timesharebrokersmls.com
> 
> Both ended up being listings thru Judy K and have worked with Dana in her office.
> 
> Went to a HGVC presentation @ Kings Land in 2015 and knew enough going in not to buy retail. Have been lurking around here since and getting a great education.  Have greatly benefited by using the MF spreadsheet to identify prospects.  The purchase prices I ended up were roughly 35% less than listing prices, but prices that I think are fair to the seller and a value for me and a level that hopefully get through ROFR (will post results on rofr.net).  Made firm offers, expressing no interest in negotiating.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Almost the same as mine...

HGVC BLVD - 7K for $6,200 including closing and transfer fees (closed in Jan 20')
Kings'land - 1 BED 12.6K for $6,500 EOY + closing and transfer fees (purchased just before C19)
Still shopping for another 12.6K EOYE - somewhere in Hawaii


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

[QUOTE
HGVC BLVD - 7K for $6,200 including closing and transfer fees (closed in Jan 20')
Kings'land - 1 BED 12.6K for $6,500 EOY + closing and transfer fees (purchased just before C19)
Still shopping for another 12.6K EOYE - somewhere in Hawaii
[/QUOTE]

LOL.  I actually had an offer in on another KL 12,600 1BR EOYO, but the seller was slow to accept and I moved on to see what I could find in Vegas.  I would have really preferred to find a KL EOYE (in addition to the EOYO), but in hindsight I think this is a much better flow of points for us.  The ones I’m getting had a reasonable purchase price and low MF’s, so very happy with where we ended up.


----------



## giowop

HGVC Boulevard 3400 EOY Even Gold passed ROFR December, 2020

Purchase: $254 winning bid via eBay (buyselltimeshares.com, a.k.a. J&T out of Bozeman, MT). Transfer and closing costs paid by seller, included 2020 (now 2021) points for free. 

Posted to ROFR.net


----------



## rangnatp

giowop said:


> HGVC Boulevard 3400 EOY Even Gold passed ROFR December, 2020
> 
> Purchase: $254 winning bid via eBay (buyselltimeshares.com, a.k.a. J&T out of Bozeman, MT). Transfer and closing costs paid by seller, included 2020 (now 2021) points for free.
> 
> Posted to ROFR.net


Congrats. That is an awesome deal


----------



## dayooper

giowop said:


> HGVC Boulevard 3400 EOY Even Gold passed ROFR December, 2020
> 
> Purchase: $254 winning bid via eBay (buyselltimeshares.com, a.k.a. J&T out of Bozeman, MT). Transfer and closing costs paid by seller, included 2020 (now 2021) points for free.
> 
> Posted to ROFR.net



Congrats! Question, did the sellers pay the enrollment fee?


----------



## Msb1102

Just got word back that my Parc Soleil 8400 Platinum 2br Penthouse just passed ROFR. Just requested the estoppel and supplimental and will update the database when received.

Purchase price was $510 but it was via eBay so who knows what was listed for actual consideration price. It's Florida "property" so I may never know.

My Platinum 9600 3br Anderson Ocean was just sent in today. I was originally going with a 8400 point plat 2br for slightly cheaper but switched gears and moved the higher point package to better guard against newer resorts and the rising point requirements. The MF ratio is slightly higher than the 2Br but less than a cent per point.

On a side note, is it common to bill buyer the estoppel fee?


----------



## Magus

I have 3 pending - 9,600 plat Boulevard Annual for $10k - which also has full 2020 points saved - $1,285 MF; 2BR 7000 plat Paradise Annual for $4k w/ $980 MF; and 7200 platinum EOY District for $2K (to get inclusive club for $313). Will let everyone know how these go. All 3 will be addition my existing 9,600 plat Elara!


----------



## giowop

dayooper said:


> Congrats! Question, did the sellers pay the enrollment fee?


I pay the $609 activation fee.  Frustrated with the timeline on this one.  Payment made October 25. Deed just NOW being sent to HGVC for processing and applying points.  They claim several holdups with the sellers providing the deed.  I Had recently done business with same company:  purchased July 1 and had points in my account by Aug. 17.  Had I known this would take so long, I would hae pursued other avenues.  Maybe I was just spoiled by how fast the first one went.  Oh well...


----------



## dayooper

giowop said:


> I pay the $609 activation fee.  Frustrated with the timeline on this one.  Payment made October 25. Deed just NOW being sent to HGVC for processing and applying points.  They claim several holdups with the sellers providing the deed.  I Had recently done business with same company:  purchased July 1 and had points in my account by Aug. 17.  Had I known this would take so long, I would hae pursued other avenues.  Maybe I was just spoiled by how fast the first one went.  Oh well...



Sometimes sellers are like that. When we bought ours, the sellers waited it Seemed like forever to do anything, yet the timeline was pretty close to what we were told it would be.


----------



## SmithOp

dayooper said:


> Sometimes sellers are like that. When we bought ours, the sellers waited it Seemed like forever to do anything, yet the timeline was pretty close to what we were told it would be.



I often wonder if its truly the seller or could it be the company is slow processing and blame it on sellers. If you were desparate to get rid of a TS wouldn’t you get papers signed and notified quickly?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dayooper

SmithOp said:


> I often wonder if its truly the seller or could it be the company is slow processing and blame it on sellers. If you were desparate to get rid of a TS wouldn’t you get papers signed and notified quickly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



I thought that too. When we signed our purchase agreement, the sellers had 10 days. They signed on the 9th. The agent told me they had a deal and it fell through at the last minute.


----------



## Wright17s

giowop said:


> I pay the $609 activation fee.  Frustrated with the timeline on this one.  Payment made October 25. Deed just NOW being sent to HGVC for processing and applying points.  They claim several holdups with the sellers providing the deed.  I Had recently done business with same company:  purchased July 1 and had points in my account by Aug. 17.  Had I known this would take so long, I would hae pursued other avenues.  Maybe I was just spoiled by how fast the first one went.  Oh well...


Wait, for every resale I’ve purchased, the $609 activation fee is billed directly by HGV about a month after the points have ended up in my account.... are you saying you’ve already paid this to HGV and you still don’t have your points?


----------



## giowop

Wright17s said:


> Wait, for every resale I’ve purchased, the $609 activation fee is billed directly by HGV about a month after the points have ended up in my account.... are you saying you’ve already paid this to HGV and you still don’t have your points?



sorry, *I am responsible to pay the activation fee but haven't yet.  You are correct on the timeline - I didn't specify


----------



## giowop

SmithOp said:


> I often wonder if its truly the seller or could it be the company is slow processing and blame it on sellers. If you were desparate to get rid of a TS wouldn’t you get papers signed and notified quickly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah.  Super frustrating.  Had I known this would take 3 months and still no points, I would have shopped elsewhere.  In fact, I DID have other things I looked at and steered away from because I had this in the bag, I thought.  

It's only my second resale purchase, and the first one was with the same company and went more quickly.  I struggled between trusting things were moving along and just being a crybaby about it.  Next time I'll apparently be a more squeaky wheel.


----------



## Magus

Club on Paradise, 7000 Point Platinum Annual, $980 MF, for $4k passed ROFR. Still waiting on the other two.


----------



## Wright17s

Magus said:


> Club on Paradise, 7000 Point Platinum Annual, $980 MF, for $4k passed ROFR. Still waiting on the other two.


When did you purchase? Just curious how long it took to get through ROFR... I have the exact same purchase pending.


----------



## Magus

Not too long ago - a week to clear rofr on that one.


----------



## Wright17s

Magus said:


> Not too long ago - a week to clear rofr on that one.


Ok, thanks... I’m about 2 1/2 weeks in and still waiting.


----------



## Magus

I have another vegas one that’s 2+weeks and still pending. I think this one cleared fast because of my agent in this one Diane Nadeau and she seems to be very well connected and have used her in the past- but maybe just pure luck.


----------



## Magus

The District 1 Br Platinum 7200 Point EOYO passed today at $2k


----------



## SkyBornDancer

Trump International Hotel Las Vegas 1B+ Platinum 9300  Points passed and closed at 7,100 (9,465 including all the closing costs and MFs)

My first HGVC. I'm very excited


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

SkyBornDancer said:


> Trump International Hotel Las Vegas 1B+ Platinum 9300  Points passed and closed at 7,100 (9,465 including all the closing costs and MFs)
> 
> My first HGVC. I'm very excited



Nice purchase!  I just bought my first two.  Now you’ll start looking for a second one


----------



## Zenichiro

ROFR just passed for *HGVC on Paradise:  *5000 Points, 2BD, annual, gold season, listed at $1,900. MF $980.02. Roughly $2,800 including all the closing costs and MFs) 
Getting 2019 and 2020 banked points. Just waiting on transfer ownership.


----------



## SkyBornDancer

BingoBangoBongo said:


> Nice purchase!  I just bought my first two.  Now you’ll start looking for a second one



You're right on, except I have long since started on a second one  I already put in a low ball offer on Mar Brisa at the same time as the Trump property. Waiting on ROFR...


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

SkyBornDancer said:


> You're right on, except I have long since started on a second one  I already put in a low ball offer on Mar Brisa at the same time as the Trump property. Waiting on ROFR...


Ha Ha!  I knew it   What are the MF's on the Trump 1BR+?  I don't see anything listed on the spreadsheet.


----------



## SkyBornDancer

BingoBangoBongo said:


> Ha Ha!  I knew it   What are the MF's on the Trump 1BR+?  I don't see anything listed on the spreadsheet.



$1,310.90 for 2021 

Is there a thread I should post that info going forward?


----------



## SkyBornDancer

MarBrisa 2B+ Platinum 8400 points
2,000, MF 2021 1,476.70  (5,046 including all fees)


----------



## GT75

@SkyBornDancer  Can you post any missing MFs in our MF Sticky - link. Format/Information given there plus many examples.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

SkyBornDancer said:


> MarBrisa 2B+ Platinum 8400 points
> 2,000, MF 2021 1,476.70  (5,046 including all fees)



You’re compiling a nice stash of points there.  Congrats on a couple of nice pick ups.  I’ve managed to book about 18k in the last two weeks and have questioned if I have enough, but that’s two trips where I’ve booked higher rooms than I probably will moving forward.  When we retire I can imagine trying to rent more or possibly pick up another contract, but I’m good for now.  Enjoy!


----------



## phil1ben

7000 annual Platinum points 2BR at the Boulevard for $2,500.00 just passed ROFR. Maintenance fees $904.23 plus Club Dues. Buyer reimbursed Seller for 2021 Maintenance Fees and received full use of 7000 2021 points.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

phil1ben said:


> 7000 annual Platinum points 2BR at the Boulevard for $2,500.00 just passed ROFR. Maintenance fees $904.23 plus Club Dues. Buyer reimbursed Seller for 2021 Maintenance Fees and received full use of 7000 2021 points.



That's a smoking hot deal! Congrats. May I ask where you found it?


----------



## phil1ben

CalGalTraveler said:


> That's a smoking hot deal! Congrats. May I ask where you found it?


Judi Kozlowski. I bought my first and only timeshare resale from Judi 10 years ago (South Beach) and referred my son to Judi and he bought this one. I paid a little less than $1.00/point. My son did much better. I do not believe that the Seller realized anything on the deal. I believe the Seller paid over $23,000 in 2013.


----------



## letsgobobby

I bought Lagoon 8400 plat annual for $8000. The original mortgage was $44k - ouch.


----------



## kquirk

HGVC on the Boulevard (7k point annual, platinum, 2 bedroom, most 2020 points still available) for $3700 plus closing costs. Passed ROFR in mid-December.


----------



## GT75

kquirk said:


> HGVC on the Boulevard (7k point annual, platinum, 2 bedroom, most 2020 points still available) for $3700 plus closing costs. Passed ROFR in mid-December.


Wow, the purchase price of $0.53/point and MFs of $0.1285/point with most 2020 points available.    This to me anyways seems like a great purchase.   it meets all of my criteria, the low buy-in cost, and low MFs.   Congratulations.


----------



## brp

phil1ben said:


> Judi Kozlowski. I bought my first and only timeshare resale from Judi 10 years ago (South Beach) and referred my son to Judi and he bought this one. I paid a little less than $1.00/point. My son did much better. I do not believe that the Seller realized anything on the deal. I believe the Seller paid over $23,000 in 2013.



I've worked with Judi and very much like their service.. I recently sold a couple of Gold Flamingos there and, while I needed $0 on each, I did get the 2020 MFs paid back so I felt good with that.

I was looking for a $3000 7000 Pt. Platinum Boulevard with them. It never happened in time. So I did get a 5000 Pt. Gold for $1075 and no closing fees on eBay. Good deal, but not as good as yours.

Did you also pay Judi's buyer closing fees (it was like $700 or so, IIRC), or was this $2500 all-in (plus transfer later, of course)?

Cheers.


----------



## Papa2015

Just bought Elara 8400 pts, Floating, 2bdrm+ Annual, $5000, MF & taxes: $1189.00.  Waiting on ROFR


----------



## Msb1102

Anderson 3BR platinum 9600 pts. Failed @ $5,200 (broker baked in fees on top of purchase price). Added to DB. A bit surprised. Probably won't waste anymore time on Anderson.


----------



## dayooper

Msb1102 said:


> Anderson 3BR platinum 9600 pts. Failed @ $5,200 (broker baked in fees on top of purchase price). Added to DB. A bit surprised. Probably won't waste anymore time on Anderson.



Interesting. HGVC didn’t own the ROFR on the SC resorts. Strand Capitol developed the resorts and holds the ROFR. In the past, they have been very aggressive in exercising their right to purchase back with Ocean Oak and Ocean 22. I wonder if they are ramping up for what looks like a very busy summer.

I will say that was a smoking good deal at a place with a decent MF to point ratio. Too good, apparently.


----------



## natarajanv

Msb1102 said:


> Anderson 3BR platinum 9600 pts. Failed @ $5,200 (broker baked in fees on top of purchase price). Added to DB. A bit surprised. Probably won't waste anymore time on Anderson.



I would not try any of the SC resorts, at least platinum units. You should be able to get the same or better deal and pass ROFR on the LV units.


----------



## natarajanv

Msb1102 said:


> Anderson 3BR platinum 9600 pts. Failed @ $5,200 (broker baked in fees on top of purchase price). Added to DB. A bit surprised. Probably won't waste anymore time on Anderson.



You have mentioned few weeks ago that you are moving forward with a  8400 point unit at Anderson. Did you not move forward with that?









						HGVC Affiliate Stability
					

Hello All,  I was recently offered 8400 platinum points on a 2 BR at Anderson Ocean from a reputable reseller for under $2,500 plus closing costs. Price seems to be in line with what we've seen. Not sure if this is a permanent thing but time will tell.  I've read old posts about Anderson, seems...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Msb1102

natarajanv said:


> You have mentioned few weeks ago that you are moving forward with a  8400 point unit at Anderson. Did you not move forward with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HGVC Affiliate Stability
> 
> 
> Hello All,  I was recently offered 8400 platinum points on a 2 BR at Anderson Ocean from a reputable reseller for under $2,500 plus closing costs. Price seems to be in line with what we've seen. Not sure if this is a permanent thing but time will tell.  I've read old posts about Anderson, seems...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com


No, ended up going with the 3 BR 9600 point unit for slightly more. I preferred more points even if the MF was slightly higher but still under .15

Unit was 3k plus 2021 reimbursement plus closing and fees. I tried. Was worth a shot.


----------



## Panina

Msb1102 said:


> Anderson 3BR platinum 9600 pts. Failed @ $5,200 (broker baked in fees on top of purchase price). Added to DB. A bit surprised. Probably won't waste anymore time on Anderson.


Interesting.  I was thinking of putting my 8400 point Anderson for sale. I will hate that the developer will probably take it instead of someone getting it which I would prefer.


----------



## Wright17s

Hilton Grand Vacations on Paradise (7k point annual, platinum, 2 bedroom) for $4006 ($0.57/point) with closing costs and transfer fee included. 

Annual MFs $980 or $0.14/point.

Passed ROFR in late January.  Added to ROFR.net


----------



## Magus

Craigendarroch Suites, 2BD Premier, 9600 Annual Platinum, passed $9k


----------



## Msb1102

Magus said:


> Craigendarroch Suites, 2BD Premier, 9600 Annual Platinum, passed $9k


Nice purchase. Did you pick that up as a resale direct from Craigendarroch?


----------



## sjsharkie

Magus said:


> Craigendarroch Suites, 2BD Premier, 9600 Annual Platinum, passed $9k


I don't think any of the affiliates including Scotland have ROFR on resale. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.

But nice pickup.

Ryan

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Magus

Msb1102 said:


> Nice purchase. Did you pick that up as a resale direct from Craigendarroch?



Nope, from a seller the day it was listed I think. Probably will be the only resort we actually use the "home week" with any frequency vs Club reservation.


----------



## Magus

sjsharkie said:


> I don't think any of the affiliates including Scotland have ROFR on resale. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> But nice pickup.
> 
> Ryan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk



I was told I had to wait for ROFR (and it was 30 days nearly to the T before we heard from them) and the purchase contract I have definitely says there is, but not 100% sure


----------



## dayooper

Magus said:


> I was told I had to wait for ROFR (and it was 30 days nearly to the T before we heard from them) and the purchase contract I have definitely says there is, but not 100% sure



When we purchased at The Flamingo a few years ago, our purchase contract said there was ROFR even though HGVC doesn't have that right there. It still had to go through the process. I think many of these companies use a standard purchase agreement for each system. Since most HGVC resorts have ROFR in the deeds, they just include that line for every sale.


----------



## Magus

2BR Premier @ Kings' Land, 14,400 annual platinum (with both 2020 and 2021 points) for $10k passed ROFR today. That was my last pending one so all 4 of my purchases passed.


----------



## Msb1102

Magus said:


> 2BR Premier @ Kings' Land, 14,400 annual platinum (with both 2020 and 2021 points) for $10k passed ROFR today. That was my last pending one so all 4 of my purchases passed.


Dang. I thought I was going crazy with my purchases. How many points are you at and how long did this most recent ROFR submission take?

I'm still waiting to hear back on my Boulevard 1BR+ 6200 pt EOY.


----------



## Magus

Msb1102 said:


> Dang. I thought I was going crazy with my purchases. How many points are you at and how long did this most recent ROFR submission take?
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear back on my Boulevard 1BR+ 6200 pt EOY.



I'll have 47,800 annual points in Odd years and 40,600 in even years and unless something unbelievable comes up, I am definitely done, at least until I can retire in my upper 40s. Avg annual MF is ~$0.12/pt. The King's Land one was 3 weeks for ROFR.


----------



## GT75

Magus said:


> I'll have 47,800 annual points in Odd years and 40,600 in even years and unless something unbelievable comes up, I am definitely done, at least until I can retire in my upper 40s. Avg annual MF is ~$0.12/pt. The King's Land one was 3 weeks for ROFR.


That is super impressive.     You must have taken the MFs/point ratio spreadsheet and purchased all of the units with the best ratios. Congratulations on some wonderful purchases.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

Magus said:


> I'll have 47,800 annual points in Odd years and 40,600 in even years and unless something unbelievable comes up, I am definitely done, at least until I can retire in my upper 40s. Avg annual MF is ~$0.12/pt. The King's Land one was 3 weeks for ROFR.



You put together a great portfolio of deeds with an awesome MF ratio.  The two deeds I closed on earlier this year are at around $.123/pt and I’ll end up with an average of 13,300 points per year.  Longer term I can see the need for more, but it’s a bit early for us and I’ll probably just try to buy points from other owners if I need them.


----------



## Msb1102

Magus said:


> I'll have 47,800 annual points in Odd years and 40,600 in even years and unless something unbelievable comes up, I am definitely done, at least until I can retire in my upper 40s. Avg annual MF is ~$0.12/pt. The King's Land one was 3 weeks for ROFR.


That's a lot of points and vacations (and planning) that you have ahead of you...

Or you could blow it all on an annual trip to Barbados


----------



## Msb1102

*Edit* Heard back from broker this morning that Hilton waived ROFR and also logged into HGVC account this morning and found that 2021 points are in place and everything looks like it should. Pretty amazing. eBay purchase fully completed in less than 25 days. *Edit*

EOY Boulevard 1BR Penthouse 6200 points. $1850 (included 2021 MF/points and closing). Apparently passed.

Some weirdness though. Purchased on ebay and paid on 2/15. Noticed I was locked out of my account this morning. Said my account was not tied to contract.  Noticed a similar error posted by @Panina a few years back but assumed it was was too soon to transfer. Called HGVC and they stated that no email was tied to account but re-added for me.

After getting signed back in and didn't notice anything at changed at first so ended call. After digging a bit deeper, I noticed under the manage ownership tab > view HOA information that the Boulevard contract was added. Didn't find any references to anywhere else, no points, no homeweek info, nothing else.

Checked Henderson recorder website and found that it was recorded in our name 10 days after purchase. So from payment/purchase to showing in account in less than 30 days. Doesn't feel right but I've reached out to broker to confirm. Hopefully points load soon.


----------



## ijkim1127

My recent two resale purchases through Judi:

1.
HGVC on the Boulevard: 1 br plus, platinum, annual
Original Purchase price by previous owner: $33,860
MF/points: $647.42 /6200 pts = 0.104
Price/points: $3,000/6200 pts/ = 0.484
Submitted to HGVC for estoppel/waiver: 12/21/20
Returned with estoppel/ROFR waiver: 12/28/20
Submitted to HGVC for transfer: 12/31/20
Transfer completed: 01/11/21

2.
HGVC on the Boulevard: 2 br plus, platinum, annual
Original Purchase price by previous owner: $55,990
MF/points: $899.23 /8400 pts = 0.107
Price/points: $6,000/8400 pts/ = 0.714
Submitted to HGVC for estoppel/waiver: 01/04/21
Returned with estoppel/ROFR waiver: 01/19/21
Submitted to HGVC for transfer: 02/02/21
Transfer completed: 02/25/21

----------------------------------------
Fees have increased slightly.

Waiver/Estoppel fee to HGVC
2020: $70
2021: $79

Transfer fee to HGVC
2020: $420
2021: $429

Broker fee (Judi Kozlowski/Timeshare Resale Closing service Inc):
2020: $775
2021: $875


----------



## Mongo

I bid on Ebay and won 5000 points EOY gold season at the Kohala Suites that included 5000 points saved over from 2020. $1605 in MF for $217.50. I thought for sure this wouldn't pass ROFR but it passed in 2 days. Plus the seller paid all fees so basically I got 5000 points to use in 2021 for $217.50 plus the $617 club activation fee. My first timeshare purchase so if it doesn't go as planned in a couple of years, I won't be out much.


----------



## HudsHut

Welcome, @Mongo 
Congratulations and enjoy your Hilton purchase. Kohala Suites is a very nice property.


----------



## jscboston

Just closed on a Platinum 1 BR Anual unit at The District, by Hilton Club, Washington DC.  7,200 Platinum points.  $3,500 price.  Plus closing costs and HGVC fees, of course.  I saw the unit on RedWeek.com.


----------



## dayooper

jscboston said:


> Just closed on a Platinum 1 BR Anual unit at The District, by Hilton Club, Washington DC.  7,200 Platinum points.  $3,500 price.  Plus closing costs and HGVC fees, of course.  I saw the unit on RedWeek.com.



Nice buy!


----------



## Mongo

Just found out my other buy on eBay passed ROFR after almost 30 days. 5000 gold points annual at SeaWorld for $800 and only $1157.40 mf. I guess a bonus for me in that both of my units were added on the same day so I will only have 1 activation fee. Now how to figure out how to spend all these points. Btw Resort Closing out of Montana was awesome to deal with. Plus I paid no closing fees again and the 2021 mf were paid for from the previous own and mine to use.


----------



## brp

Mongo said:


> I guess a bonus for me in that both of my units were added on the same day so I will only have 1 activation fee.



I don't believe that this is correct (at least it wasn't for me). A year ago I bought a package that actually had two deeds in the same package. So, even though it all showed up the same day it was still 2X Activation fee- one per deed.

Cheers.


----------



## SteveTinEUG

Closed on HGV Sunrise Lodge, 5,800 EY points, $1,475 MF EY, purchased for $250 on eBay. HGV has no ROFR at Sunrise Lodge, so went right through. Paid $350 to keep points rolled from 2020 into 2021. Will be using those ASAP.


----------



## GT75

SteveTinEUG said:


> HGV Sunrise Lodge, 5,800 EY points,


Looks like a 2Br+ Gold Season


----------



## dayooper

I suppose it’s safe to post this now. I just received word today that my offer for a platinum 2 bedroom at the Boulevard (7000 annual points) for $2500 passed ROFR. LT Transfers submitted the request Tuesday, June 22nd and we received word on Thursday, June 24th that it passed. I will add to ROFR.net.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@dayooper  Congrats! That's a great price.


----------



## dayooper

CalGalTraveler said:


> @dayooper  Congrats! That's a great price.



Thanks! I’m paying the closing costs, but it’s still well worth the deal.  LTTransfers has been great!


----------



## natarajanv

dayooper said:


> Thanks! I’m paying the closing costs, but it’s still well worth the deal.  LTTransfers has been great!



Think this way, you are paying a lot less in closing costs going with LT. Our CC was close to $650 ( this does not include estoppel/transfer ). You probably saved $400 going thro LT


----------



## dayooper

natarajanv said:


> Think this way, you are paying a lot less in closing costs going with LT. Our CC was close to $650 ( this does not include estoppel/transfer ). You probably saved $400 going thro LT



No complaints here, all in cost around $4000 (including Hilton estopple, transfer and enrollment fees).


----------



## Magus

Yes very good price


----------



## Smclaugh99

Just got official confirmation that my EBay purchase from early June passed ROFR:

West 57th (2) Studio Plus Platinum (10500 Annual bHC points) on one deed. 
$5150 purchase price
$6808 with closing/transfer 
Sold by The Timeshare Group

I was pretty surprised that it passed. I already have W57 Studio Plus Gold Annual and EOY, so will look to drop those. I will post on ROFR.net but divide it in 1/2 to account for the database limitation (2 listings of Studio Plus Platinum for $3404). 

Sean


----------



## dayooper

Smclaugh99 said:


> Just got official confirmation that my EBay purchase from early June passed ROFR:
> 
> West 57th (2) Studio Plus Platinum (10500 Annual bHC points) on one deed.
> $5150 purchase price
> $6808 with closing/transfer
> Sold by The Timeshare Group
> 
> I was pretty surprised that it passed. I already have W57 Studio Plus Gold Annual and EOY, so will look to drop those. I will post on ROFR.net but divide it in 1/2 to account for the database limitation (2 listings of Studio Plus Platinum for $3404).
> 
> Sean



Nice buy, congrats. With the exception of the South Carolina resorts, I don’t believe they’ve started ROFR yet.


----------



## Magus

Smclaugh99 said:


> Just got official confirmation that my EBay purchase from early June passed ROFR:
> 
> West 57th (2) Studio Plus Platinum (10500 Annual bHC points) on one deed.
> $5150 purchase price
> $6808 with closing/transfer
> Sold by The Timeshare Group
> 
> I was pretty surprised that it passed. I already have W57 Studio Plus Gold Annual and EOY, so will look to drop those. I will post on ROFR.net but divide it in 1/2 to account for the database limitation (2 listings of Studio Plus Platinum for $3404).
> 
> Sean



NYC is expected to take longer to recover and hgv is keeping cash with merger. Congrats!


----------



## GT75

dayooper said:


> With the exception of the South Carolina resorts, I don’t believe they’ve started ROFR yet.


That is because HGV doesn't control the ROFR at the SC resorts, the developer does.


----------



## Magus

ScottishTSOwner said:


> Craigendarroch Suites Studio Premier Platinum (3,500pts) for $400 (plus MF & closing costs) and Studio Plus Silver (3,000pts) for $250 (plus MF & closing costs) via Judi both passed ROFR. My first Timeshare purchases.



Congrats! Nice pick ups - we're looking forward to using our Craig Suites purchase for the first time next year (used for club bookings) in July 2022 - maybe see you there!


----------



## magmue

Closing papers are in hand with ROFR waived for West 57th Studio Premier, Platinum season, 7200 points annually for $6,500.


----------



## Gwendyc

4800 EOY (even year) platinum points at HGVC Seaworld, $1750 passed ROFR. 

Even after closing costs, transfer fee, points activation fee, HGVC membership fee, it will be less than $3600. To think they wanted $15,700 for 3400 EOY points at the presentation. So glad we didn't buy there. Thank you, TUG members for answering my questions and pointing me toward reputable resellers.


----------



## Smclaugh99

magmue said:


> Closing papers are in hand with ROFR waived for West 57th Studio Premier, Platinum season, 7200 points annually for $6,500.


Congrats!  I was stalking this auction on EBay but ended targeting the 10500 (2x Studio Plus) after your auction ended. The retail price for your purchase was likely > $70k.  Great pick up. 

Sean


----------



## magmue

Smclaugh99 said:


> Congrats!  I was stalking this auction on EBay but ended targeting the 10500 (2x Studio Plus) after your auction ended. The retail price for your purchase was likely > $70k.  Great pick up.
> 
> Sean


That wasn't me. We worked with Diane Nadeau, who apparently has access to the HGV resale department. Our Goldilocks deed would have been an EOY Studio Premier, but those are apparently unicorn-level rare. We basically told her what we would be comfortable paying for an annual, and she started looking. The first one she turned up was a no-go because it was from an estate that hadn't gone through probate. The next one didn't have points to use until 2023! Third one fit our price, and our request for points to start in 2022, since we still have leftover 2020 points, even after using a chunk in April to stay at Kingsland for 15 days. So we avoided having to reimburse for 2021 MF, which makes the high NYC closing costs less painful.


----------



## Smclaugh99

magmue said:


> That wasn't me. We worked with Diane Nadeau, who apparently has access to the HGV resale department. Our Goldilocks deed would have been an EOY Studio Premier, but those are apparently unicorn-level rare. We basically told her what we would be comfortable paying for an annual, and she started looking. The first one she turned up was a no-go because it was from an estate that hadn't gone through probate. The next one didn't have points to use until 2023!m Third one fit our price, and our request for points to start in 2022, since we still have leftover 2020 points, even after using a chunk in April to stay at Kingsland for 15 days. So we avoided having to reimburse for 2021 MF, which makes the high NYC closing costs less painful.


Oh, ok. There was an EBay auction for that same package that was then sold.  It was a Buy It Now price that was similarly priced.  I do wonder if agents put their listings (RedWeek, SMTN, HGVCResales) on EBay to increase the audience, then remove it if sold through traditional site. 

At any rate, good purchase!

Sean


----------



## magmue

Thanks, Sean! I had been haunting eBay for a few months looking for possibilities, and didn’t remember seeing a 7200 point studio, so just went back and looked at completed listings. There were two 7200 points/year deeds in mid May that closed lower than ours, and now I remember looking at the details - I passed on both because MFs were about $2,400 year, so had to have been 1 BR, even though the listing said 0 BR. The MF on a Studio Premier is about $1,500, same as for a Studio Plus.


----------



## Gwendyc

magmue said:


> That wasn't me. We worked with Diane Nadeau, who apparently has access to the HGV resale department. Our Goldilocks deed would have been an EOY Studio Premier, but those are apparently unicorn-level rare. We basically told her what we would be comfortable paying for an annual, and she started looking. The first one she turned up was a no-go because it was from an estate that hadn't gone through probate. The next one didn't have points to use until 2023!m Third one fit our price, and our request for points to start in 2022, since we still have leftover 2020 points, even after using a chunk in April to stay at Kingsland for 15 days. So we avoided having to reimburse for 2021 MF, which makes the high NYC closing costs less painful.


We worked with Diane as well. I would definitely recommend!


----------



## Smclaugh99

Smclaugh99 said:


> Just got official confirmation that my EBay purchase from early June passed ROFR:
> 
> West 57th (2) Studio Plus Platinum (10500 Annual bHC points) on one deed.
> $5150 purchase price
> $6808 with closing/transfer
> Sold by The Timeshare Group
> 
> I was pretty surprised that it passed. I already have W57 Studio Plus Gold Annual and EOY, so will look to drop those. I will post on ROFR.net but divide it in 1/2 to account for the database limitation (2 listings of Studio Plus Platinum for $3404).
> 
> Sean



Today I received confirmation paperwork for another EBay purchase to have ROFR waived:

Hilton Club NYC 5000 points
$10
$1430 with closing
Resale Closings, LLC 

I originally won this auction in early February but midway through, rep had to cancel because 2021 points were used (but auction listed that they were available). Didn’t hear anything until June when they asked if I was still interested. I said yes and it was submitted June 10th. 

I already have 24000 annual HCNY points and didn’t necessarily need more, but it seemed low risk. It was also before I got the 10500 W57 points. My retirement goal has been to have a timeshare equivalent of a pied-á-terre in NYC (fingers crossed that it makes a comeback). 

Sean


----------



## brp

magmue said:


> Closing papers are in hand with ROFR waived for West 57th Studio Premier, Platinum season, 7200 points annually for $6,500.



Truly the ultimate unicorn deed. Congrats!



magmue said:


> That wasn't me. We worked with Diane Nadeau, who apparently has access to the HGV resale department.




A few seem to. I know that Judi Kozlowski also works with HGC directly.

Cheers.


----------



## dayooper

brp said:


> Truly the ultimate unicorn deed. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few seem to. I know that Judi Kozlowski also works with HGC directly.
> 
> Cheers.



Diane told me directly that she has access.


----------



## brp

dayooper said:


> Diane told me directly that she has access.



Oh I don't doubt that she does. I was just commenting that Judi does as well.

Cheers.


----------



## sng85

Late in posting this, about 2 months ago, I closed on a HGV Sunrise Lodge, Studio Plus, Platinum, 3,500 point week for $3,500 total out of pocket including closing fees, $617 activation, etc.

Purchased through Dana who works with Judi K. She was incredibly patient and great to work with.


----------



## hellokaren

We just wired the funds today to close on an annual HGVC Hokulani (Waikiki) platinum 1 bedroom (6200 points). Purchase price was $5,000 + closing costs, maintenance fees, activation, etc.  We’re so excited since we loved staying there recently, and rescinded on a Lagoon Tower studio for almost double the price that we purchased while we were there. We’re looking forward to the annual Hawaii trips!


----------



## Msb1102

ROFR waived on Two 2BR Plus 12600 platinum units on a single deed at Trump. Purchase price was $9500 but that included $4,000 25,200 points from 2021 MF that was paid. 

I prefer to look at it as $5,500 (easier to justify to myself) for the units plus reimbursement for 2021. Doesn't seem to matter at this point though because HGVC seems to be passing in just about everything still.

Trump isn't the best for mf/point but these units aren't too bad at just under .159 cents and was happy to be able to scoop some up in bulk.

Data point: Original purchase price of each unit was just over $80,000. Original buyer paid over $160,000 for the two weeks in 2015. I looked up the value of price of an entire condo from that tower around that time and it would've only been another $100,000. I don't get it. These HGVC salesmen truly work miracles.

I'm seriously done buying points. Don't let me buy anymore.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller

Msb1102 said:


> ROFR waived on Two 2BR Plus 12600 platinum units on a single deed at Trump ....
> 
> Data point: Original purchase price of each unit was just over $80,000. Original buyer paid over $160,000 for the two weeks in 2015. I looked up the value of price of an entire condo from that tower around that time and it would've only been another $100,000. I don't get it. These HGVC salesmen truly work miracles.
> 
> I'm seriously done buying points. Don't let me buy anymore.


quote -" don't let me buy anymore "
One big benefit of TUG is learning all your options on use. This can help control those " buy more" urges.
********
congratulations on it passing ROFR


----------



## Msb1102

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> quote -" don't let me buy anymore "
> One big benefit of TUG is learning all your options on use. This can help control those " buy more" urges.
> ********
> congratulations on it passing ROFR


I was just kidding. We took the in-laws with us to Lagoon Tower a few weeks ago. After that trip, MIL insisted on buying one and my wife gave her one of our bigger units at cost and told me to just go get another one.


----------



## The Colorado Kid

Msb1102 said:


> ROFR waived on Two 2BR Plus 12600 platinum units on a single deed at Trump. Purchase price was $9500 but that included $4,000 25,200 points from 2021 MF that was paid.
> 
> I prefer to look at it as $5,500 (easier to justify to myself) for the units plus reimbursement for 2021. Doesn't seem to matter at this point though because HGVC seems to be passing in just about everything still.
> 
> Trump isn't the best for mf/point but these units aren't too bad at just under .159 cents and was happy to be able to scoop some up in bulk.
> 
> Data point: Original purchase price of each unit was just over $80,000. Original buyer paid over $160,000 for the two weeks in 2015. I looked up the value of price of an entire condo from that tower around that time and it would've only been another $100,000. I don't get it. These HGVC salesmen truly work miracles.
> 
> I'm seriously done buying points. Don't let me buy anymore.


Those original purchase prices are causing a brain bleed - wow


----------



## danodano

ROFR cleared on a 2bed Gold Elara. 8000 points. $3,000 sale price. Annual MF of $1190.

Question in reading these forums - why do more people not just buy the low MF fees (vegas, south carolina etc)? Thanks!


----------



## letsgobobby

danodano said:


> ROFR cleared on a 2bed Gold Elara. 8000 points. $3,000 sale price. Annual MF of $1190.
> 
> Question in reading these forums - why do more people not just buy the low MF fees (vegas, south carolina etc)? Thanks!


welcome! 

A lot of folks are on the hunt for low MF Vegas deeds but they’re not always easy to find. These days I see plenty of 7000 pt Vegas 2 BR plats for around $6000 give or take. 

Others own in higher demand locations to guarantee themselves home week booking - we own Lagoon (and pay the higher MF) for this reason.


----------



## KDaley

PASSED
Purchase Date: April 2020
Resort: HGVC ELARA 
Location: Las Vegas, Nevada 89109
Size: 1 Bedroom / 1 Bath (1 Bedroom Grand) 
WESTGATE PROPERTY - This ownership is a FULL WEEK at the resort EVERY ODD YEAR and does not come with HGVC Points.
Week: Floats Weeks: 1-52
Annual or Biennial: ODD Year Usage
Buyers First Year of Use: 2021
Annual Dues Begin: 2021
Purchase & Closing Costs
Purchase Price: $99.00
Closing Costs paid by- BUYER: $199.00
Transfer Fee paid by- BUYER: $65.00
2021 maintenance dues/fees: $912.66
Total amount due at closing: $363.00


----------



## KDaley

PASSED
Purchase Date: April 2020
Resort: HGVC ELARA
Location: Las Vegas, Nevada 89109
Size: 2 Bedroom / 2 Bath Lockoff (Studio Standard + 1 Bedroom Grand)
WESTGATE PROPERTY - This ownership is a FULL WEEK at the resort EVERY EVEN YEAR and does not come with HGVC Points.
Week: Floats Weeks: 1-52 
Annual or Biennial: EVEN Year Usage
Buyers First Year of Use: 2020
Annual Dues Begin: 2020
Purchase & Closing Costs
Purchase Price: $250.00
Closing Costs paid by- BUYER: $199.00
Transfer Fee paid by- BUYER: $65.00
2020 Maintenance Fee Due: $608.00 ((50% Off 2020 MF)
Total closing costs: $1,122.00


----------



## KDaley

PASSED
Purchase Date: July 2021
Resort: HGVC ELARA
Location: Las Vegas, Nevada 89109
Size: 3500 POINTS ANNUAL
Annual or Biennial: EVERY Year Usage
Buyers First Year of Use: 2021
Annual Dues Begin: 2021
Purchase & Closing Costs
Purchase Price: $650.00
Closing Costs paid by- BUYER: $425.00
HGVC Transfer Fee paid by- BUYER: $429.00
Broker Fee: $150.00
2021 Maintenance Fee Due: $662.59
Total closing costs: $2,316.59


----------



## magmue

So a total of two Elara weeks per year, one HGVC and the other Westgate?

ETA: What season is the HGVC deed?


----------



## TimeshareTraveller

Coworker offered $12,000 for an HGVC Ocean 22, 3 BR Plus, July 30, this month.  HGVC bought it back.


----------



## dayooper

TimeshareTraveller said:


> Coworker offered $12,000 for an HGVC Ocean 22, 3 BR Plus, July 30, this month.  HGVC bought it back.



The South Carolina resorts were financed by Strand Capitol and they have been very aggressive with their ROFR. Some have reported that they have even taken back EOY gold deeds. When I was looking to purchase back in the spring, a couple of the well know brokers told me very little was passing ROFR in South Carolina.


----------



## dayooper

magmue said:


> So a total of two Elara weeks per year, one HGVC and the other Westgate?
> 
> ETA: What season is the HGVC deed?



If it’s an annual with 3500 points and around $650 MF’s, it’s a platinum studio plus.


----------



## GT75

dayooper said:


> The South Carolina resorts were financed by Strand Capitol and they have been very aggressive with their ROFR. Some have reported that they have even taken back EOY gold deeds. When I was looking to purchase back in the spring, a couple of the well know brokers told me very little was passing ROFR in South Carolina.


I am hearing the same thing.


----------



## mrharris03

We just received word that Hilton waived ROFR on our purchase of an annual 2BR (7000 point) Fixed Weed 52 unit at Kings' Land, first use 2021. Purchase price was $9000.  This unit complements our week 51 unit in the same unit type, allowing a continuous stay at Kings' Land through the holidays!  I've added the data point to rofr.net.


----------



## Gunfighter

Passed ROFR - Kings Land 2BR Premium, 14,400 annual points, $14,000.  We've stayed at several HGVC, but this will be the first one we own. Ironically we're heading to the Bay Club later this month on an RCI exchange.


----------



## GT75

Gunfighter said:


> Kings Land 2BR Premium, 14,400 annual points, $14,000.


Very nice purchase with nice number of points and low MFs.


----------



## Gunfighter

GT75 said:


> Very nice purchase with nice number of points and low MFs.



We were searching for the best MF value we could find. The big island has long been a family favorite destination, so finding a good value at Kings' Land is a bonus.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

Gunfighter said:


> We were searching for the best MF value we could find. The big island has long been a family favorite destination, so finding a good value at Kings' Land is a bonus.



I own an EOY 12,600 point 1BR Premier @ KL and it’s a great MF ratio.  Hopefully headed there in early October.


----------



## Willywilkes

HGVC on the Boulevard - 2x 2 Bedroom Platinum Annual (7K points each, total 14K points). Purchase price $14975 which was a bit higher than desired but it has full 2020 pts saved (unknown how many we will have time to use once xfer completes) and full 2021 points so that helped justify - and pretty happy with MFs of $0.1288/pt. ROFR submitted on 9/30, waived on 10/4. Looks like original mortgage was $57980.


----------



## dayooper

Willywilkes said:


> HGVC on the Boulevard - 2x 2 Bedroom Platinum Annual (7K points each, total 14K points). Purchase price $14975 which was a bit higher than desired but it has full 2020 pts saved (unknown how many we will have time to use once xfer completes) and full 2021 points so that helped justify - and pretty happy with MFs of $0.1288/pt. ROFR submitted on 9/30, waived on 10/4. Looks like original mortgage was $57980.



Hmmmm . . . I wonder if The Boulevard deeds have reverted back to pre-pandemic resale pricing. It was a little under $1 a point. I don't see as many of these out there on the market as I did earlier in the year.


----------



## SFTechGeek

Got word that HGVC did not exercise ROFR on The Bay Club, Waikoloa, Hawaii. Purchase price, $3,800, 7000 Points Annual. Hilton waived, 9/7 and I believe it was submitted 9/4. Hope to close by the end of this month. So I'm guessing that 2 months is a reasonable time to close the deal.

I hope this is the correct place to post ROFR, I was trying to search for the original post.


----------



## brp

SFTechGeek said:


> I hope this is the correct place to post ROFR, I was trying to search for the original post.



It is. But also go toe original post and, in post #2, you will find a link to the ROFR database where you can formally enter this.

Congrats on the waiver. And time to join Tug 

Cheers.


----------



## SFTechGeek

Thanks, took the survey. What does that mean in the survey when the results are N/A? Isn't it either it passed or failed? For 2021, those who took the survey with HGVC, 49 Passed, 5 Failed, 1 N/A. Appears that Hilton is not exercising many ROFR. Any other patterns one can discern? I'm anxiously awaiting points to arrive in my account.


----------



## dayooper

SFTechGeek said:


> Thanks, took the survey. What does that mean in the survey when the results are N/A? Isn't it either it passed or failed? For 2021, those who took the survey with HGVC, 49 Passed, 5 Failed, 1 N/A. Appears that Hilton is not exercising many ROFR. Any other patterns one can discern? I'm anxiously awaiting points to arrive in my account.



It means the person who made the entry didn't answer that question. They clicked enter before they filled that box. We don't know if it passed or not.

HGVC hasn't been exercising ROFR all year (even back into 2020). The only resorts that have had ROFR exercised are the South Carolina resorts and they are owned by a third party (Strand Capitol). They were taking everything back, even the low season EOY deeds. One has snuck through recently and it was a Ocean 22 platinum EOY one bedroom plus at a pretty decent price. Maybe they are scaling back their buy backs.

I think that HGVC won't start exercising ROFR much until next year, and it very well could be further down the line. Once they start to get the ball rolling with the DRI purchase, they will need to be able to sell to members looking to buy up. With the incertainty of what will happen with the merger, my guess is sales are a little low right now. Most don't want to buy until they know the details of the merger. HGVC doesn't want to buy back a  bunch of deeds and have to pay the MF's on those this year.


----------



## MotherBear26

Gunfighter said:


> Passed ROFR - Kings Land 2BR Premium, 14,400 annual points, $14,000.  We've stayed at several HGVC, but this will be the first one we own. Ironically we're heading to the Bay Club later this month on an RCI exchange.


Nice!! Someone had pointed this listing to me, and I delayed as I was still figuring things out, but now I wish I did. Oh well.  

I did end up getting a Kingsland 2BD, Platinum, 10,500 annual for $6k which passed ROFR.


----------



## mscheribel59

10/4/21 I won an EBay HGV Elara Platium 1Bedroom 4,800 point/EOYO for $890.00, total w/closing costs was $1,938.00 with $617 yet to be billed by Hilton.I didn't think it would pass ROFR. 1 week later Resort Closings Inc. sent me an email stating HGV waived ROFR and the Deed was recorded/Copy was enclosed. It's now off to Hilton for transfer.  This encluded this years points of 4800, and Maintence fees were paid already for 2021. This purchase compliments my 4,800 point HGV Parc Soliel EOYE deed. I also own a 7,000 point annual at Tuscany in Orlando.  All of them bought over the last 4 years on e-bay. Thanks for all the info I've learned over the last 5 years here on TUG. 
Here is the Breakdown:


----------



## Smclaugh99

mscheribel59 said:


> 10/4/21 I won an EBay HGV Elara Platium 1Bedroom 4,800 point/EOYO for $890.00, total w/closing costs was $1,938.00 with $617 yet to be billed by Hilton.I didn't think it would pass ROFR. 1 week later Resort Closings Inc. sent me an email stating HGV waived ROFR and the Deed was recorded/Copy was enclosed. It's now off to Hilton for transfer.  This encluded this years points of 4800, and Maintence fees were paid already for 2021. This purchase compliments my 4,800 point HGV Parc Soliel EOYE deed. I also own a 7,000 point annual at Tuscany in Orlando.  All of them bought over the last 4 years on e-bay. Thanks for all the info I've learned over the last 5 years here on TUG.
> Here is the Breakdown:
> View attachment 40906



Congrats on the purchases and passing ROFR. I, too, have had great success with HGVC resales on eBay (6 total since 2018). I think there are some great deals to be had that are cheaper than the resales from TUG-approved resale people  (Judy K, Seth Nock, and Diane Nadeau).

Sean


----------



## brp

Smclaugh99 said:


> Congrats on the purchases and passing ROFR. I, too, have had great success with HGVC resales on eBay (6 total since 2018). I think there are some great deals to be had that are cheaper than the resales from TUG-approved resale people  (Judy K, Seth Nock, and Diane Nadeau).
> 
> Sean



Same here. Two most recent purchases (of 3 total) were eBay and went quite well.

Cheers.


----------



## frank808

SFTechGeek said:


> Got word that HGVC did not exercise ROFR on The Bay Club, Waikoloa, Hawaii. Purchase price, $3,800, 7000 Points Annual. Hilton waived, 9/7 and I believe it was submitted 9/4. Hope to close by the end of this month. So I'm guessing that 2 months is a reasonable time to close the deal.
> 
> I hope this is the correct place to post ROFR, I was trying to search for the original post.


FYI HGVC does not have ROFR at Bay Club. You just go through the formalities of applying for ROFR but it is automatically granted.  This was a resort that was originally developed by another entity, then unsold units and land was aquired by HGVC.  I have not seen the ROFR clause in my Bay Club deeds. Kohala Suites and Kingsland has a ROFR clause.


----------



## Cyberc

SFTechGeek said:


> Got word that HGVC did not exercise ROFR on The Bay Club, Waikoloa, Hawaii. Purchase price, $3,800, 7000 Points Annual. Hilton waived, 9/7 and I believe it was submitted 9/4. Hope to close by the end of this month. So I'm guessing that 2 months is a reasonable time to close the deal.
> 
> I hope this is the correct place to post ROFR, I was trying to search for the original post.


IIRC HGV don’t have ROFR over any Bay club listings. Same goes for the Flamingo in Vegas.


----------



## sng85

Purchased 2-bed Plus, Platinum Ski Season, 8,400 pts at Sunrise Lodge Park City for $6,000 + closing/transfer costs. 
Not the lowest MF/pt or initial price/pt, but gives me 12-month home week reservation for ski season. 
These were marketed by Hilton’s resale department and I purchased through Judi/Dana. As usual, very smooth purchase process!


----------



## letsgobobby

Smclaugh99 said:


> Congrats on the purchases and passing ROFR. I, too, have had great success with HGVC resales on eBay (6 total since 2018). I think there are some great deals to be had that are cheaper than the resales from TUG-approved resale people  (Judy K, Seth Nock, and Diane Nadeau).
> 
> Sean


My first HGVC deed was 7000 EOY plat at Marbrisa off EBAY for $1400 including all closing costs and transfer fee. I just had to pay club dues. The closing took a long time but in the end it worked out and it was an extremely low risk/cost way to get into the system. We're using this year's points to stay at Lagoon over Thanksgiving... Super happy with that for $1400 MF!


----------



## mscheribel59

mscheribel59 said:


> 10/4/21 I won an EBay HGV Elara Platium 1Bedroom 4,800 point/EOYO for $890.00, total w/closing costs was $1,938.00 with $617 yet to be billed by Hilton.I didn't think it would pass ROFR. 1 week later Resort Closings Inc. sent me an email stating HGV waived ROFR and the Deed was recorded/Copy was enclosed. It's now off to Hilton for transfer.  This encluded this years points of 4800, and Maintence fees were paid already for 2021. This purchase compliments my 4,800 point HGV Parc Soliel EOYE deed. I also own a 7,000 point annual at Tuscany in Orlando.  All of them bought over the last 4 years on e-bay. Thanks for all the info I've learned over the last 5 years here on TUG.
> Here is the Breakdown:
> View attachment 40906


Received all the closing papers/copy of recoeded deed on 10/28/21. The property was added to my HGV account on 10/26/21 and the 4,800 points for 2021 were deposited into my HGV account on 10/27/21. Being purchased on E-bay on 10/4/21, entire process was only 23 days.


----------



## HuskerATL

We are in the process of closing a two 2 bedroom on one deed purchase at Blvd (annual 10,000 gold) for $6,000.  It passed ROFR on 10/25/2021 and waiting for estoppel now.


----------



## KDaley

4-25-2020
Resort: HGVC ELARA Contract Number:
Location: Las Vegas, Nevada 89109
Size: 1 Bedroom / 1 Bath (1 Bedroom Grand) This ownership is a FULL WEEK at the resort EVERY
ODD YEAR and does not come with HGVC Points.
Week: Floats Weeks: 1-52
Annual or Biennial: ODD Year Usage
Buyers First Year of Use: 2021
Annual Dues Begin: 2021
Purchase & Closing Costs
Purchase Price: $99.00
Closing Costs paid by- BUYER: $199.00
Transfer Fee paid by- BUYER: $65.00
2020 Maintenance Fee Due: $0.00 (Buyer first year of MF is 2021)
Total amount due including all costs to be sent: $363.00
Note: All payments will be held in an Escrow Account at Sterling Title


----------



## KDaley

4-28-2020
Resort: HGVC ELARA Account Number: 
Location: Las Vegas, Nevada 89109
Size: 2 Bedroom / 2 Bath Lockoff (Studio Standard + 1 Bedroom Grand)
Week: Floats Weeks: 1-52 This owernship is a FULL WEEK at the resort every Even Year and does not
come with HGVC Points.
Annual or Biennial: EVEN Year Usage
Buyers First Year of Use: 2020
Annual Dues Begin: 2020
Purchase & Closing Costs
Purchase Price: $250.00
Closing Costs paid by- BUYER: $199.00
Transfer Fee paid by- BUYER: $65.00
2020 Maintenance Fee Due: $608.00 ((50% Off 2020 MF)
Total amount due including all costs to be sent: $1,122.00


----------



## KDaley

POSTED ON ROFR.NET

Elara 4000 Points EOYE AUG 2021


Sales price$500.00Closing Costs$400.00Admin Fee Timeshare Broker Sale$150.00Transfer fee HGVC$429.00Total Charges$1,479.00

Enclave 4800 Points EOYO- This is my dream spot, so I was really excited about this one. AUG 2021


Sales price$1,500.00Maintenance Fees for 2021$805.56Closing Costs$525.00Admin Fee Timeshare Broker Sale$150.00Transfer fee HGVC$429.00Total Charges$3,409.56

Elara 3500 Points EY MAY 2021


Sales price$650.00Maintenance Fees for 2021$662.59Closing Costs$425.00Admin Fee Timeshare Broker Sale$150.00Transfer fee HGVC$429.00Total Charges$2,316.59


----------



## GT75

KDaley said:


> Resort: HGVC ELARA Account Number:





KDaley said:


> Week: Floats Weeks: 1-52 This owernship is a FULL WEEK at the resort every Even Year and does not
> come with HGVC Points.


Is a Westgate deed then?


----------



## KDaley

GT75 said:


> Is a Westgate deed then?



Yes, this is correct. I have 2 Westgate Deeds for the Elara Resort.


----------



## HamnCheese

We just received word that Hilton waived ROFR on our purchase of an EOY Odd 1BR Platinum (7000 point) floating week 12 unit at Elara, 2021 points included.  MF not due until 2023.  We paid $3,500.  First HGVC Purchase and excited to be joining!


----------



## OJRG

How long is HGVC taking to respond on ROFRs nowadays? There was an eBay listing that the broker listed 3 to 4 days for ROFR, but that seems really short to me. So I thought I would see what my Tugger friends are seeing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mscheribel59

OJRG said:


> How long is HGVC taking to respond on ROFRs nowadays? There was an eBay listing that the broker listed 3 to 4 days for ROFR, but that seems really short to me. So I thought I would see what my Tugger friends are seeing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mscheribel59

OJRG said:


> How long is HGVC taking to respond on ROFRs nowadays? There was an eBay listing that the broker listed 3 to 4 days for ROFR, but that seems really short to me. So I thought I would see what my Tugger friends are seeing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, meant to say 3-4 days is probably right. I won an E-Bay Elara, and a week after the auction ended, I had an e-mail from the closing company that HGVC waived ROFR and they had already recorded the deed. Had my 4,800 2021 points in my account in less than a month total.


----------



## GT75

OJRG said:


> How long is HGVC taking to respond on ROFRs nowadays?


HGVC can take up to 1 month.   3-4 days isn't the norm.


----------



## Bazeball

I would say 1-2 weeks. They waived ROFR pretty quickly in late September  on a Trump Intl eBay purchase I just made .


----------



## Nowaker

- Flamingo 2BR Platinum 7k - $3,954 - 7 biz days - passed (note: there's no ROFR on Flamingo but estoppel has to be issued anyway)
- Boulevard 2BR Gold 5k - $1500 - 10 biz days - pending (title comp pinged them this Friday and HGVC responded they would issue the estoppel this upcoming week
- Boulevard 1BR Gold 3.4k - $1 seller pays closing - 2 biz days - passed
- Elara 1BR Grand Gold 5k - $1 - 1 days - passed





I'll keep this list updated.
Edited on 11/16.


----------



## OJRG

Nowaker said:


> - Flamingo 2BR Platinum 7k - $3,954 - 2 biz days - passed (note: there's no ROFR on Flamingo but estoppel has to be issued anyway)
> - Boulevard 1BR Gold 3.4k - $1 seller pays closing - 2 biz days - passed
> - Boulevard 2BR Gold 5k - $1500 - 10 biz days - pending (title comp pinged them this Friday and HGVC responded they would issue the estoppel this upcoming week
> - Elara 2BR Grand Gold 5k - $1 - 0 days - pending
> 
> I'll keep this list updated.



Thanks for the update. I have two pending ROFR right now. 

The District bhc- 1 br platinum 7200- $2247- 10 biz days pending 

Elara- 1 br grand plus gold 5500- $2500- 7 biz days pending 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nowaker

OJRG said:


> 10 biz days pending
> 7 biz days pending



Just a thought: given 2/3 of my estoppel requests came back in just 2 business days, are you sure your closing company submitted the form on the day they claim it, or maybe several days later?


----------



## Nowaker

Update 11/16: *Elara 1BR Grand Gold 5,000 points* - MFpp 2021 / 2021 - $0.177 / $0.182 - *passed for $1*. HGVC gift affidavit was signed, relationship specified as "none" (not a family, therefore subject to ROFR).

Post with all my properties updated: #635.


----------



## HuskerATL

Found out today that HGVC exercised the ROFR on a Ocean 22 - 3400 points Gold season for $1,000.  The request went to them on the 15th, we found out today, and the purchase price was refunded today.  In ROFR.net, no Ocean 22 have passed.


----------



## OJRG

HuskerATL said:


> Found out today that HGVC exercised the ROFR on a Ocean 22 - 3400 points Gold season for $1,000. The request went to them on the 15th, we found out today, and the purchase price was refunded today. In ROFR.net, no Ocean 22 have passed.



I noticed that and have been looking at an Ocean 22 but not sure if it’s worth the effort since the developer ROFRs so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nowaker

Oh wow, ROFRing even a 1BR Gold season! It means this 1BR Platinum listing will not pass either. https://www.ebay.com/itm/313748878437 I was considering adding my bid but it sounds like it'll be pointless.


----------



## dayooper

OJRG said:


> I noticed that and have been looking at an Ocean 22 but not sure if it’s worth the effort since the developer ROFRs so much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Nowaker said:


> Oh wow, ROFRing even a 1BR Gold season! It means this 1BR Platinum listing will not pass either. https://www.ebay.com/itm/313748878437 I was considering adding my bid but it sounds like it'll be pointless.



The South Carolina resorts (Anderson, Ocean 22, Ocean Enclave, Ocean Oak and Liberty Square) were developed by a 3rd party, Strand Capitol and they hold the ROFR. They have been very aggressive in taking back deeds, even back before Covid. I suppose if someone paid enough, they would let it slide, but even gold season EOY have been bought back.


----------



## HuskerATL

dayooper said:


> but even gold season EOY have been bought back.


Yep. Just happened to me. EOY 3,400 Gold.... exercised


----------



## Nowaker

LV Trump Studio Plus, Platinum, 5250 points *passed for $1*. My second transaction with gift affidavit. ROFR sent and received on the same day.

All my ROFRs: 2, 7,1 and 0 business days respectively.

I recommend paying for estoppel fee with your credit card by submitting a signed HGVC payment form. This way you'll know exactly when HGVC charges your CC (if you have transaction alerts set up).





Posted to rofr.net.


----------



## tnsna

Received deed this weekend (Dec 3) on a 5k Boulevard vegas property that we bought through Diane Nadeau (Time share Broker sales.  The docs were provided by TRS, Inc.
Received email this am (Dec 6) with our contract number.
5K points/$1500 price tag/$899.23 MF

Total transaction fees prior to Hilton activation fees were around $2500
Points are in our account!!!

Oct 28th was beginning and Dec 6 was the finish line.....39 days!!!


----------



## Lodemia

Just passed and posted to rofr.net. Two gold weeks on 1 contract for Boulevard. $3k for 10k points.


----------



## GT75

Lodemia said:


> $10k points.


Do you mean 10K points?


----------



## Lodemia

GT75 said:


> Do you mean 10K points?


Yup.


----------



## curlydoc

Passed ROFR
$900 for 3500 EOY Platinum Season, Saved at least $12000 per what they offered me during the presentation


----------



## curlydoc

OJRG said:


> How long is HGVC taking to respond on ROFRs nowadays? There was an eBay listing that the broker listed 3 to 4 days for ROFR, but that seems really short to me. So I thought I would see what my Tugger friends are seeing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like 4 weeks


----------



## dayooper

curlydoc said:


> Like 4 weeks


 
Wow, that’s a change from this past summer. It was 2 days from submit to getting our waiver and estoppel sent back.


----------



## Nowaker

dayooper said:


> Wow, that’s a change from this past summer. It was 2 days from submit to getting our waiver and estoppel sent back.


My 4 ROFRs took between 0 and 7 days. I'd suspect the agent/closing company is to blame - either a delayed submission, or if there's no ROFR after 4 days, they should ping HGVC, and it's getting prioritized. That's what LT Transfers does. My Flamingo 7k was getting delayed, so they pinged, and HGVC issued the estoppel on the next day.


----------



## dayooper

Nowaker said:


> My 4 ROFRs took between 0 and 7 days. I'd suspect the agent/closing company is to blame - either a delayed submission, or if there's no ROFR after 4 days, they should ping HGVC, and it's getting prioritized. That's what LT Transfers does. My Flamingo 7k was getting delayed, so they pinged, and HGVC issued the estoppel on the next day.



It took much longer before Covid. When they were actively exercising ROFR, it was normal to take the full 30 days to get an answer. My first purchase took a month to get the answer back and it was always going to pass (Flamingo, no ROFR).

My guess is they are short staffed so even estoppels are taking longer, they’ve been really busy, they are starting up exercising ROFR again or a combination of all 3.

Or maybe the the closing company is slow.


----------



## Lodemia

My Rofr for my boulevard two deeds took 1 business day (Thursday)


----------



## Lodemia

Bay club at Waikoloa (Villa) annual 8400pts -$0 passed. Took around 4 hours to get estoppel and roar waived.


----------



## dayooper

Lodemia said:


> Bay club at Waikoloa (Villa) annual 8400pts -$0 passed. Took around 4 hours to get estoppel and roar waived.



Congrats!


----------



## Gunfighter

Not sure how long it took for Hilton's response to the broker, but we waited a full 30 days to hear we passed ROFR. This was an eBay auction with expectations of a S L O W closing, so we weren't expecting anything before 30 days. Once it actually closes, I'll enter in the ROFR database.

West 57th Studio Plus Platinum 5,250 annual points for $3629 (seller pays closing costs, we pay Hilton Fees).


----------



## Lodemia

Gunfighter said:


> Not sure how long it took for Hilton's response to the broker, but we waited a full 30 days to hear we passed ROFR. This was an eBay auction with expectations of a S L O W closing, so we weren't expecting anything before 30 days. Once it actually closes, I'll enter in the ROFR database.
> 
> West 57th Studio Plus Platinum 5,250 annual points for $3629 (seller pays closing costs, we pay Hilton Fees).


I think I bid against you on that one. Sorry about that!  Ended up getting a HCNY deed from the same seller, haven’t heard ROFR yet.


----------



## Lodemia

Lodemia said:


> My Rofr for my boulevard two deeds took 1 business day (Thursday)


Working with TRCS, Inc. (Diane) - Offer November 24th, Paperwork and Estoppel December 14th, Transferred December 28th.  Start to finish roughly 1 month, including two significant US Holidays.


----------



## Nowaker

Lodemia said:


> Working with TRCS, Inc. (Diane) - Offer November 24th, Paperwork and Estoppel December 14th, Transferred December 28th.  Start to finish roughly 1 month, including two significant US Holidays.


This sounds fishy. There's a pattern of long processing when brokers are involved. I would suspect they were collecting other offers in the meantime, before submitting the estoppel request form and asking for a ROFR waiver.


----------



## dayooper

Nowaker said:


> This sounds fishy. There's a pattern of long processing when brokers are involved. I would suspect they were collecting other offers in the meantime, before submitting the estoppel request form and asking for a ROFR waiver.



I don’t suspect this at all. What sometimes they do is collect an offer, and go to the people who have hired them to sell and see if they have someone who is willing to do that offer.

When I bought, I bought through a Facebook group and it took a week and a half from the time I signed the purchase order until we got back the ROFR waiver and estoppel. Very similar to the 2.5 weeks this transaction took. We used LT Transfers.


----------



## GT75

Nowaker said:


> This sounds fishy.


I disagree with your logic.


----------



## Magus

Nowaker said:


> This sounds fishy. There's a pattern of long processing when brokers are involved. I would suspect they were collecting other offers in the meantime, before submitting the estoppel request form and asking for a ROFR waiver.



A month start to finish with two holidays is fishy? /scratches head


----------



## Nowaker

dayooper said:


> Very similar to the 2.5 weeks this transaction took. We used LT Transfers.


I misunderstood the provided timeline. It sounded like 3 weeks wait for ROFR to me.


----------



## Lodemia

So for those playing a long at home - Hawaii recorded the Deed for the gift transfer of Bay club Waikoloa in two days. It’s now in Hilton’s hands to add to our account. All in all a pretty efficient transaction.


----------



## paulharr58

HuskerATL said:


> Found out today that HGVC exercised the ROFR on a Ocean 22 - 3400 points Gold season for $1,000.  The request went to them on the 15th, we found out today, and the purchase price was refunded today.  In ROFR.net, no Ocean 22 have passed.



Also found out today my Ocean 22 will be exercised by HGVC...4800 points...starting the process immediately..


----------



## Lodemia

Lodemia said:


> So for those playing a long at home - Hawaii recorded the Deed for the gift transfer of Bay club Waikoloa in two days. It’s now in Hilton’s hands to add to our account. All in all a pretty efficient transaction.


And it's now in our account.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

Was advised today that my $2500 offer for an EOY 7200 Platinum 1BR at the District passed ROFR.


----------



## dayooper

BingoBangoBongo said:


> Was advised today that my $2500 offer for an EOY 7200 Platinum 1BR at the District passed ROFR.



That is a great buy! Congrats!


----------



## Magus

BingoBangoBongo said:


> Was advised today that my $2500 offer for an EOY 7200 Platinum 1BR at the District passed ROFR.



good price and you’ll get great value from AI with your other HGV points!


----------



## Wright17s

I received confirmation a couple of weeks ago my $4,494.44 offer for an EOY 7200 1 BR Premier Platinum at Sunrise Lodge passed ROFR - I'm pretty excited, I have a few ski weeks at Valdoro and am looking forward to expanding my ski weeks to Park City!


----------



## dayooper

Wright17s said:


> I received confirmation a couple of weeks ago my $4,494.44 offer for an EOY 7200 1 BR Premier Platinum at Sunrise Lodge passed ROFR - I'm pretty excited, I have a few ski weeks at Valdoro and am looking forward to expanding my ski weeks to Park City!



Congrats!


----------



## marmite

Similar experience as @Gunfighter dealing with a potentially slow eBay closing, apparently it has passed ROFR and could be another 2 weeks to be fully set up by HGVC. 7000 point plat. annual Paradise contract for $4,250.  Will enter it when it is fully closed.


----------



## clominac

11,200 pt @ Ocean Oak failed at $15k. added to ROFR.


----------



## GT75

clominac said:


> 11,200 pt @ Ocean Oak failed at $15k. added to ROFR.


Interesting.    So was this a 2Br regular room, platinum season or 2BR OF Gold season?

edited:   never mind, I found it on rofr.net.      It was a platinum season.   The developer has always been aggressive at Ocean Oak.    It looks like they are even getting more aggressive now.


----------



## dayooper

GT75 said:


> Interesting.    So was this a 2Br regular room, platinum season or 2BR OF Gold season?



rofr.net has it as a platinum 2 bedroom.


----------



## clominac

Retail quoted at $53k. Getting this back in inventory will net them a nice gain.


----------



## Nowaker

From FB: https://www.facebook.com/groups/HGVCowners/posts/1024175261850602/

Judikoz reported that HGVC Las Palmeras (Orlando) - 3 BR Gold - 5,800 old / 9,280 new - was *exercised* (did not pass) at $500.


----------



## marmite

marmite said:


> Similar experience as @Gunfighter dealing with a potentially slow eBay closing, apparently it has passed ROFR and could be another 2 weeks to be fully set up by HGVC. 7000 point plat. annual Paradise contract for $4,250.  Will enter it when it is fully closed.


In follow up to this, I finally have my HGVC account set up, all the points were there and nothing went sideways on this one.  High bid on ebay was during Super Bowl, and my account is fully up and running today.  So Feb 13 to April 14th.  A solid 2 months.  Felt longer than that somehow!  In the meantime the 7000 points are now a 'new calculation' of 11,200.


----------



## GMan82

Grand Vacations Titling just charged my credit card to open escrow on my W 57th STP 5250/8400 resale purchase. Per Diane Nadeau, I should expect closing documents in the next 2-3 weeks. It’s been over 30 days since the contracts were signed, so I take this to mean that they waived ROFR.

What info do we post here (and rofr.net)? I only have my purchase price ($3125) and estimated closing costs right now ($2145 - NY). I’ll wait until official closing to do so though. Is that breakdown in post # 1 still accurate? 

Since my Elara purchase in 2018 was Developer, I’m hoping I still get all the the bHC benefits when the deed is officially mine.


----------



## Nowaker

GMan82 said:


> It’s been over 30 days since the contracts were signed, so I take this to mean that they waived ROFR.



See the estoppel, page 2. This is where you will find whether the ROFR was waived or not. Do not report until you have the estoppel in hand.

EDIT: s/if/until/


----------



## mjm1

I’m happy to report that our Boulevard 2BR Platinum unit appeared in our account today. I haven’t been checking, so I’m not sure if this is the first day or not. As for the timeline, our offer was accepted on March 16, it was submitted to HGVC for ROFR on March 25, and they waived ROFR on March 29. The deed was recorded on April 6 and it’s in our account on April 21. Needless to say, but we are very happy with the efficiency of the process by everyone involved.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## GMan82

O


Nowaker said:


> See the estoppel, page 2. This is where you will find whether the ROFR was waived or not. Do not report if you have the estoppel in hand.


Oh I won’t report anything until it’s closed. I haven’t seen the estoppel yet, but I think that’s coming in the upcoming weeks. However, contracts were signed on March 17. Grand Vacations Titling won’t open escrow to accept my deposit unless rofr was waived, so, this is where I stand now. Probably a few more weeks.


----------



## terces

Can I ask how much you paid?  We have 3 of the identical units and like to understand the value of what we own.


mjm1 said:


> I’m happy to report that our Boulevard 2BR Platinum unit appeared in our account today. I haven’t been checking, so I’m not sure if this is the first day or not. As for the timeline, our offer was accepted on March 16, it was submitted to HGVC for ROFR on March 25, and they waived ROFR on March 29. The deed was recorded on April 6 and it’s in our account on April 21. Needless to say, but we are very happy with the efficiency of the process by everyone involved.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


----------



## mjm1

terces said:


> Can I ask how much you paid?  We have 3 of the identical units and like to understand the value of what we own.



Definitely review the ROFR database here on TUG to get a wider perspective. We agreed to a price of $4,500 plus closing costs, but changed it to $5,400 and the seller paid closing costs, which were $900. We thought that may help us get through the ROFR process. Whether HGVC would have waived their right at $4,500 is unknown.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## GMan82

Well I have the Estoppel in hand and HGVC waived ROFR on my W 57th STP 5250/8400 point platinum week. Still have to go through Closing. What info do I upload into Rofr.net as actual price? 

Price: $3125 
Closing: $1220 + many title fees + $450 HGV activation


----------



## HuskerATL

GMan82 said:


> Well I have the Estoppel in hand and HGVC waived ROFR on my W 57th STP 5250/8400 point platinum week. Still have to go through Closing. What info do I upload into Rofr.net as actual price?
> 
> Price: $3125
> Closing: $1220 + many title fees + $450 HGV activation


The purchase price.  Not the other fees.


----------



## lds337

Just received an email from Redweek saying that HGVC waived ROFR for The Crane for the 2 Bedroom Ocean View & Pool – Residences By The Sea (2BL) for 19,200 old points / 30,720 new points.  It isn't coming with any 2022 points, but still want it to close ASAP so I have the points in my account to book for 2023.  I really want to go to Barbados and use the 28' Infinity Pool and I'm hoping that HGVC has The Crane available to book online soon. 

$19k plus closing costs & transfer fees


----------



## GMan82

HuskerATL said:


> The purchase price.  Not the other fees.


And what date do you normally put? The date one receives the estoppel? The closing date? The date the contract was signed?


----------



## HuskerATL

GMan82 said:


> And what date do you normally put? The date one receives the estoppel? The closing date? The date the contract was signed?


I put in the closing date but I am not sure that really matters. I think folks just want to see the price, location, points, unit size, and whether it passed or not.


----------



## GonzSquad

I’m close to having the deed recorded and sent to Hilton for processing/transfer (waiver and estoppel are on hand) … is the closing date the date Hilton actually does the transfer or the date the deed is recorded?


----------



## HuskerATL

GonzSquad said:


> I’m close to having the deed recorded and sent to Hilton for processing/transfer (waiver and estoppel are on hand) … is the closing date the date Hilton actually does the transfer or the date the deed is recorded?


It would be the date all the paperwork have been completed. The actual transfer date may be later and after you pay the transfer and club fee.


----------



## GMan82

I put mine into ROFR.net. W 57th STP platinum for $3125 not including the fees. Glad I got to contribute to that site and also that I learned and found a resale in bHC. Should I be worried that resale prices into W 57th have basically plummeted? The trend on ROFR shows that this unit pre-pandemic would have been about $10k.


----------



## letsgobobby

GMan82 said:


> I put mine into ROFR.net. W 57th STP platinum for $3125 not including the fees. Glad I got to contribute to that site and also that I learned and found a resale in bHC. Should I be worried that resale prices into W 57th have basically plummeted? The trend on ROFR shows that this unit pre-pandemic would have been about $10k.


What's to worry about?


----------



## dayooper

GMan82 said:


> I put mine into ROFR.net. W 57th STP platinum for $3125 not including the fees. Glad I got to contribute to that site and also that I learned and found a resale in bHC. Should I be worried that resale prices into W 57th have basically plummeted? The trend on ROFR shows that this unit pre-pandemic would have been about $10k.



You should never purchase HGVC as an investment. I went into this with the thought process that I won’t get back what I put in. I bought for the accommodations and locations. If I ever have to get out from underneath of my purchases, I am prepared to give mine away. Anything else would be gravy.


----------



## GonzSquad

ROFR was waived (passed) on a 2 BR Platinum at Tuscany Village for $4,000 earlier this month. Comes with 2022 usage (incl. in price).  Closing costs came to approx. $1600 if I include the HGVC transfer fee.


----------



## ChrisZXWJ

Got notified yesterday that my Ebay purchase of a 1BR Plus Platinum with 9920 points at Ocean 22 for $5,000 passed ROFR.  I had a purchase of a 1BR Platinum with 7680 points at Ocean 22 for $4,800 fail two months ago.


----------



## dayooper

ChrisZXWJ said:


> Got notified yesterday that my Ebay purchase of a 1BR Plus Platinum with 9920 points at Ocean 22 for $5,000 passed ROFR.  I had a purchase of a 1BR Platinum with 7680 points at Ocean 22 for $4,800 fail two months ago.



Wow! That’s huge! Not many deeds South Carolina deeds sneaking out lately. Nice deal for Ocean 22. IIRC, that property has a nice MF to point ratio.

Could you add this to ROFR.net?


----------



## ChrisZXWJ

dayooper said:


> Could you add this to ROFR.net?



I have to admit, I'm waiting for it to be signed in blood before I get too excited.  I'll definitely add it when it's official!


----------



## Stevesdesign

I have just added my purchase to ROFR.net:
HGVC at SeaWorld
2 BR Gold 2 Weeks Annual
16000 Points
$985.00 with closing costs paid by seller
MF- $2405


----------



## Sandy VDH

I would only consider a bHC week as a resale purchase.  Why?  2 reasons, 1 get some access to NYC prior to 45 days, but 2 ans primary is to get account set to the higher annual membership that includes unlimited reservations.  I am tired of paying for each reservation, as it does not let me speculate on where I might go, but I have to commit or throw away the reservation fee if I cancel.  Now if only I could justify that, but the ROI on the bHC purchase usually don't make sense.


----------



## HuskerATL

Sandy VDH said:


> I would only consider a bHC week as a resale purchase.  Why?  2 reasons, 1 get some access to NYC prior to 45 days, but 2 ans primary is to get account set to the higher annual membership that includes unlimited reservations.  I am tired of paying for each reservation, as it does not let me speculate on where I might go, but I have to commit or throw away the reservation fee if I cancel.  Now if only I could justify that, but the ROI on the bHC purchase usually don't make sense.


Or buy a bunch of cheap affiliate ones for elite premier.... Then no reservation fees.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Sandy VDH said:


> I would only consider a bHC week as a resale purchase.  Why?  2 reasons, 1 get some access to NYC prior to 45 days, but 2 ans primary is to get account set to the higher annual membership that includes unlimited reservations.  I am tired of paying for each reservation, as it does not let me speculate on where I might go, but I have to commit or throw away the reservation fee if I cancel.  Now if only I could justify that, but the ROI on the bHC purchase usually don't make sense.



Unless you plan to use bHC resorts. bHC points are best used for bHC. We love NYC and get a lot out of our ownership. Your logic makes sense if you only want AI but you should also compare that paying 7k for MAX which also has free reservations.


----------



## Sandy VDH

CalGalTraveler said:


> Unless you plan to use bHC resorts. bHC points are best used for bHC. We love NYC and get a lot out of our ownership. Your logic makes sense if you only want AI but you should also compare that paying 7k for MAX which also has free reservations.



I do go to NYC for a week nearly every year.  I usually stay at either W 57th or Hilton Club.  However I do not book via HGVC.  I usually pick up via an exchange company that uses a fixed grid (Wyndham or Hilton) or through SFX.  Much cheaper than even bHC stays.  Since I go for a full week, and not just a weekend, this is usually a better alternative.  So I could use some bHC expecially if I did more weekend instead of week long trips.  I go to see shows for the week.  My neice who travels with me is a teacher, so we only can go during the summer, which is when most of the exchange companies have deposited time.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@Sandy VDH Glad you can make summer weeks work. Summer and Jan - Mar are low season in NYC and that's why you can find week exchanges. That likely would be the lowest costs if you are flexible with dates and do not mind smaller rooms and food. Do the RCI resorts now charge resort fees?

We have gotten a lot out of our ownership. We enjoy the ability to book more spacious high-end rooms and 5 night short stays during peak season. We often book Sunday through Friday for lower points costs and enjoy the space and free food at the owners lounge. As you know, restaurants in NYC are expensive. We also like the extra space in the owners lounge and terrace.

We frequently use our Hilton Aspire free nights on the weekends at the Conrad to stretch our bHC points and book bHC during the week.


----------



## Nowaker

CalGalTraveler said:


> Summer and Jan - Mar are low season in NYC


Curious - why is the summer low season in NYC? Never been to NYC - we have a longer weekend stay booked for September though.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Hot and humid. The W57 gold season charts also reflect this. Many New Yorkers traditionally leave the city for the Hamptons, mountains, beaches and beyond.


----------



## Rosa Werden

HGVC Kingsland ROFR passed 
1 bedroom Platinum,( 7200 HGVC points old system value) 11,520 points new system.  
$3,000.00
YAY!!


----------



## SFTechGeek

Rosa Werden said:


> HGVC Kingsland ROFR passed
> 1 bedroom Platinum,( 7200 HGVC points old system value) 11,520 points new system.
> $3,000.00
> YAY!!


Whoa... I want one of those. That's a great deal. May I ask where you purchased from?


----------



## Rosa Werden

SFTechGeek said:


> Whoa... I want one of those. That's a great deal. May I ask where you purchased from?


redweek.com , they have quite a few listings however we've been very patient in looking for a good deal since we've been wanting to do a second week at Kingsland.


----------



## letsgobobby

Sandy VDH said:


> I do go to NYC for a week nearly every year.  I usually stay at either W 57th or Hilton Club.  However I do not book via HGVC.  I usually pick up via an exchange company that uses a fixed grid (Wyndham or Hilton) or through SFX.  Much cheaper than even bHC stays.  Since I go for a full week, and not just a weekend, this is usually a better alternative.  So I could use some bHC expecially if I did more weekend instead of week long trips.  I go to see shows for the week.  My neice who travels with me is a teacher, so we only can go during the summer, which is when most of the exchange companies have deposited time.


For < 1 week stays in summer esp w/o weekends I think bHC would be the way to go.


----------



## letsgobobby

Is there a standard way of reporting these prices? I am interpreting the listing to be the executed sale price of the deed excluding any closing, transfer, activation, HGVC club fees, etc. Is this correct?


----------



## xfisgsm

I purchased a Studio Plus (11,200 points) Fixed Ski Week + Floating Summer at the Valdoro Lodge for $3k. Looks like there is no ROFR. Was this a good purchase or could I have gone lower?


----------



## letsgobobby

xfisgsm said:


> I purchased a Studio Plus (11,200 points) Fixed Ski Week + Floating Summer at the Valdoro Lodge for $3k. Looks like there is no ROFR. Was this a good purchase or could I have gone lower?


If using for skiing looks good to me


----------



## Mongo

Needed a few more points so I just bought a 5600 point EOY platinum deed at Elara for $1 and it passed. MF are only $676 and came with the full points this year for no additional cost.


----------



## letsgobobby

Mongo said:


> Needed a few more points so I just bought a 5600 point EOY platinum deed at Elara for $1 and it passed. MF are only $676 and came with the full points this year for no additional cost.


5600 new or old points?


----------



## dayooper

letsgobobby said:


> 5600 new or old points?



I believe it’s new points. 5600/1.6 = 3500 old points which would equal the points for a platinum studio plus at Elara.


----------



## letsgobobby

W57th STP Plat (5250/8400) passed at $3000. Added to database!


----------



## Cyberc

West 57th STP Platinum (5250/8400) passed at $3000. Price includes free 2022 points paid by sellers.


----------



## GMan82

Cyberc said:


> West 57th STP Platinum (5250/8400) passed at $3000. Price includes free 2022 points paid by sellers.


Wow that’s an amazing deal! I paid slightly more but don’t get 2022 points. Mine will start in 2023.


----------



## Cyberc

GMan82 said:


> Wow that’s an amazing deal! I paid slightly more but don’t get 2022 points. Mine will start in 2023.


We paid full asking but wanted the full 2022 points included. Guess the sellers was eager to sell.


----------



## letsgobobby

Lot of us getting on board the West 57th bound train in 2023


----------



## la2kw

Found out today our first HGVC purchase of Lagoon Tower Platinum 1BR Plus/9920 annual pts for $1000 passed ROFR.   Currently own a few DVC contracts and this will be our first HGVC and first resale.


----------



## lionclaw

Kingsland Annual 16,400 $5700, passed.


----------



## Lodemia

Woohoo!!!  W57th 1BR plus platinum annual (14,880) just passed at $4,000.


----------



## Sky313

lionclaw said:


> Kingsland Annual 16,400 $5700, passed.





Lodemia said:


> Woohoo!!!  W57th 1BR plus platinum annual (14,880) just passed at $4,000.



Mind if i ask who your brokers are and how you both got excellent deals?


----------



## drucifer

Sky313 said:


> Mind if i ask who your brokers are and how you both got excellent deals?



Seriously,  I'd drop $10k to get 31+k points and a platinum foot in the door at W57 all day long.


----------



## Lodemia

I watch redweek and tug2 resales like a hawk.  This particular one was posted to redweek and I was the first to respond. At $4k, I just paid asking without any back and forth.


----------



## Lodemia

drucifer said:


> Seriously,  I'd drop $10k to get 31+k points and a platinum foot in the door at W57 all day long.


Same


----------



## Wannabe-snowbird

Lodemia said:


> Woohoo!!!  W57th 1BR plus platinum annual (14,880) just passed at $4,000.


What a great deal! Was that including closing? in process of making offer on 1 br platinum w57th…nervous too low won’t pass ROFR


----------



## pacman777

Lodemia said:


> I watch redweek and tug2 resales like a hawk.  This particular one was posted to redweek and I was the first to respond. At $4k, I just paid asking without any back and forth.



What is the Maintenance fees on that? Great deal if it’s lower on a $per point basis compared to the Studio Plus.


----------



## Cyberc

pacman777 said:


> What is the Maintenance fees on that? Great deal if it’s lower on a $per point basis compared to the Studio Plus.




for a studio plus it’s $0.195

so it’s slightly better but you also need to cough up approx $3k in annual MF


----------



## Lodemia

I don’t have this years statement yet, but last year was $.175. There were $950 in closing - $625 Hilton plus broker fees.


----------



## Lodemia

Kings' Land 2BR Plus Platinum Annual (13440).  Passed $3500!  

Pre-answering some questions - Source:  Redweek, closing costs: $950, 2023 year of first use, previous years maintenance $1,676.20


----------



## ricker181

Elara 1BR Grand Platinum Annual (11,200) passed $5,750.


----------



## timesharesrock

Anyone been through ROFR at the Grand Waikikian recently? Would love to here how it went.


----------



## Nowaker

Las Vegas Boulevard 2 BR Gold 5000 old / 8000 new pts - purchase price $0 via Gift Transfer Affidavit - passed (obviously) - two business days wait.


----------



## Lodemia

Nowaker said:


> Las Vegas Boulevard 2 BR Gold 5000 old / 8000 new pts - purchase price $0 via Gift Transfer Affidavit - passed (obviously) - two business days wait.


Congrats on that one. I paid a lot more than that, but it was my first hgvc deed ever.


----------



## Nowaker

Lodemia said:


> Congrats on that one. I paid a lot more than that, but it was my first hgvc deed ever.



This one is "okay". It's okay for free (cover $1500 closing) but nothing more than that. When acquired from a broker, for a typical price of $1000-$1500, all that money goes to the broker and seller ends with nothing. So it's simply better to give it out for free and skip the middleman.

The best ones I got was Blvd 1 BR Gold 5440 where seller covered closing and all I paid was the post-closing $600-ish fee at a later point. And one Elara and one Trump, at ~$0.11 MFpp each, loaded with points, for the cost of closing and post-closing costs ($1500 each). Total of 40,000 new pts or something saved (I gave them my CC number to save these points for me, just in case the transfer doesn't complete by EOY 2021, haha!). It all went well. THIS was the thing worth congrats!


----------



## nindark

Las Vegas Paradise 2BR Platinum Annual (11200) passed $4950.  Also our first deed!


----------



## Nowaker

Nowaker said:


> Las Vegas Boulevard 2 BR Gold 5000 old / 8000 new pts - purchase price $0 via Gift Transfer Affidavit - passed (obviously) - two business days wait.



Transfer completed - full timeline:


----------



## timesharesrock

ROFR Passed back in December and finally closed last week and just posted to the HGVC website. 
Annual Grand Waikikian 2 Bedroom Platinum Garden View Room (16,800 Points new) $7,500. 
There was an additional $1,786 in closing cost we paid. 
Pretty excited as we like to go to Hawaii every year with the kids.


----------



## letsgobobby

nice find


----------



## GT75

timesharesrock said:


> Annual Grand Waikikian 2 Bedroom Platinum Garden View Room (16,800 Points new) $7,500.


Congratulations.    Just think the original owner paid probably around $84K.    Can you post the MFs for this unit to our MF Sticky?     Also, can you also post the other unit types which can be obtained from the budget?    We don't have the MFs for this resort so I don't know how they compare to the other resorts.


----------



## timesharesrock

GT75 said:


> Congratulations.    Just think the original owner paid probably around $84K.    Can you post the MFs for this unit to our MF Sticky?     Also, can you also post the other unit types which can be obtained from the budget?    We don't have the MFs for this resort so I don't know how they compare to the other resorts.


Thanks. The MFs for 2023 are $2,121.07. Crazy part was the owner was asking $5K for it, I went up to $7,500 because both myself and agent that found it were concerned it wouldn't make it through ROFR.


----------

